# Super Smash Bros. Brawl General Discussion Thread - 3



## Kai (Dec 3, 2006)

*Super Smash Bros. Brawl General Discussion Thread of SAKURAIIIIII*

We all know Super Smash Bros Melee for the Gamecube was the best seller and a huge hit for the Gamecube.

What do you expect of the sequel? How's it going to turn out? What new characters do you want to see? What new modes do you want?

Discuss it all here!

*Information:*



*Release Dates:* January 31st, 2007 (Japan), March 9th, 2008 (US), post-June in Europe

*Official Website:*  <---Updated every weekday 

*Confirmed Characters (thus far):* 

*How to Play:* 

*Game Modes:* 

*Stages:* 

*Items:* 

*Music:* 

________________________________________


----------



## Masurao (Jun 20, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> So, when Brawl finally comes out, what do you guys think I should do first?  Immediately go to SSE or fool around with VS battles?  Also, my bro is gonna be here when I get it.



I'd say get SSE over and done with. I didn't hate it, but the repetativeness got on my nerves. It's the only other way besides doing hundreds of VS mode matches to unlock ur fav character, or just characters in general.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 20, 2008)

@Timbers

Actually that information of over-played characters came from live tournaments, from all over NA and Japan. Falco really isn't as over-used as you think, and D3 does deserve to be on that list as well as Wario.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 20, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Timbers
> 
> Actually that information of over-played characters came from live tournaments, from all over NA and Japan. Falco really isn't as over-used as you think, and D3 does deserve to be on that list as well as Wario.



can i have a list?


----------



## MueTai (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah I say go and beat SSE. I liked it for the most part but sometimes it got repetitive.  I finished unlocking all the players this morning, didn't take that long to beat SSE + unlock everyone. 

Ps - Sonic and Wolf are tight.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 20, 2008)

I already posted the list Timbers, though I agree with DDD and Wario should be on there as well.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 20, 2008)

My friend's ROB is a pain to fight against, and I nearly lost, twice...


----------



## Kek (Jun 20, 2008)

Luigi, Wario, Peach, Diddy Kong, Olimar. The bane of my SSBB existance.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 20, 2008)

^ I hate Olimar as well. I tend to have a stupidly hard time against good Olimar players, no matter who I use..


----------



## Gamble (Jun 20, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> ^ I hate Olimar as well. I tend to have a stupidly hard time against good Olimar players, no matter who I use..



ROB>Olimar


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jun 20, 2008)

Ever since I got Diddy Kong's Quest for VC, Diddy has been one of my favorites in this game.

I'd say my top ten are probably Marth, Toon Link, Zelda, Falco, Diddy, Wolf, DDD, Link, Ike and Ganondorf.  Maybe not in that order skill wise but my faves definitely.  samus and DK are up there too...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 20, 2008)

My 10 faves are probably Falco, Lucario, MK, Marth, Link, Ike, Kirby, Zelda, CF, and Sonic.

EDIT: Timbers, I'll add your FC later tonight.


----------



## Rule (Jun 20, 2008)

This game is banana's yo...


----------



## Hyde (Jun 20, 2008)

Rule said:


> This game is banana's yo...



Time to make that red bar longer...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey Timbers, added your FC, says awaiting registration.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 20, 2008)

Samochan said:


> Yauhz, funny comic ^^
> 
> Pain sack is not to be messed with



Reminds me of "Crab Battle"


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 20, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Reminds me of "Crab Battle"



I think that was the point...


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 20, 2008)

Once you figure out how to pick apart Oli's weaknesses he's easy mode.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 20, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Once you figure out how to pick apart Oli's weaknesses he's easy mode.



Shut up Vio...Olimar>You


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 20, 2008)

Lol, shut up Cal.


----------



## Kek (Jun 20, 2008)

Wait, Olimar has weaknesses? He doesn't at lvl 9, that's for sure.


----------



## MueTai (Jun 20, 2008)

Are level 9's harder in Brawl than in Melee? I seem to have an abnormally low winning rate against level 9's compared to my nearly 100% rate in melee.


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 20, 2008)

yup, lvl 9's are much, much better than melee cuz melee lvl 9's were too easy, everyone could beat em.  Now their alot harder to beat, tho these days I win bout 90%, it takes a while to get used to the lack of human mistakes, but then it's also nice to play against something that doesn't memorize your tendencies and specalize their playstyle to counter yours(my friend can beat me every now and then, only cuz he does that and plays Pit, he annoys the shit out of me and then predicts one of my moves and gets me, luckily I'm better than him so I can still win)


----------



## Kek (Jun 20, 2008)

Its the same with me. But its only afew players I have a hard time against. Like Olimar and _Peach_.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jun 21, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBob8j8DRe4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kek (Jun 21, 2008)

I have seen funnier.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 21, 2008)

Kek said:


> Its the same with me. But its only afew players I have a hard time against. Like Olimar and _Peach_.



I think DDD is one of the better level 9s, while ones like Snake kill themselves constantly.


----------



## Kek (Jun 21, 2008)

DDD is alright if I'm playing as someone fast, and Snake can be a problem sometimes. But the real hard ones, for me anyway, are the five I mentioned before.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 21, 2008)

Olimar and Toon Link I sometimes have trouble with on level 9. 
Unless I'm using one of my first 4 mains.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 21, 2008)

Pfffft, Lv. 9 is Easy Mode...


----------



## Hyde (Jun 21, 2008)

Gee, it sure is not posting around here! I wonder what NMaster's up to.


----------



## Kek (Jun 21, 2008)

So, what your fav final smash?

Mine's DDD.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 21, 2008)

Kek said:


> So, what your fav final smash?
> 
> Mine's DDD.



Lucas...

(Or Ganondorf)


----------



## Kek (Jun 21, 2008)

I liek those too. But Olimar's is cheap as shit, as is G&M.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 21, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]zzxCAbI17Jw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MueTai (Jun 21, 2008)

I can't seem to ever find people to play with on brawl online. It always just says "seeking..."


----------



## Akira (Jun 21, 2008)

Kek said:


> So, what your fav final smash?
> 
> Mine's DDD.



Lucas, Marth and Captain Falcon.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 21, 2008)

Link's FS is my fave.


----------



## Akira (Jun 21, 2008)

MueTai said:


> I can't seem to ever find people to play with on brawl online. It always just says "seeking..."



If you're playing with Brawl Anyone that is probably a good thing. The VAST majority or Brawl Anyone players are noobs who either choose Pikachu and spam Down special, whore Ike, or spam Din's Fire with Zelda.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 21, 2008)

Speaking of online, can more people add my FC please? I need more friends, I'm lonely.


----------



## Kek (Jun 21, 2008)

Sadly, I have no wi-fi. My only regular friends are lvl 9 comps.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 21, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Speaking of online, can more people add my FC please? I need more friends, I'm lonely.



I have been meaning to try out my Falco against another Falco user. My FC is in my sig.


----------



## MueTai (Jun 22, 2008)

I scanned this thread and added everyone with a friend code in their signatures. I sent a PM to everyone I added, if I missed someone then please speak up, I'm trying to add as many people as possible so I don't have to deal with annoying Pikachu spammers anymore.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 22, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> [YOUTUBE]zzxCAbI17Jw[/YOUTUBE]



I got a few chuckles out of that 

Also Warioman is the best Final Smash ever.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 22, 2008)

Warioman is definitely a really fun final smash to use. Isn't the wario waft even stronger when used by warioman? I remember watching a video of a giant warioman atomic fart. Lol, it sent someone flying out the stage at 0%.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 22, 2008)

MueTai said:


> I scanned this thread and added everyone with a friend code in their signatures. I sent a PM to everyone I added, if I missed someone then please speak up, I'm trying to add as many people as possible so I don't have to deal with annoying *Pikachu spammers* anymore.



I know what you mean... in my first online battle a fought one and it was really annoying 

The Second Brawl Taunts was very funny


----------



## dilbot (Jun 22, 2008)

Bleh a thunderstorm hit my router and all my configurations have been reset... I fucking hate connecting my wii to the internet...such a hassle to do over again.


----------



## Kek (Jun 22, 2008)

So, has anyone gotten 100% on SSE?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 22, 2008)

MueTai, Brandon Heat, adding you guys within the next 30 minutes. Thanks again for the add.


----------



## MueTai (Jun 22, 2008)

Fosho dude  I bet most the people in this thread will kick my ass.  I'm still getting used to the lag, it kinda gives it the feel of the first smash bros. game.

*EDIT - Sonikku it says "awaiting registration" by your name still. In fact, it says that by everyone's name, does it take a while to get through or should I re-add?

Ps - why is my Wii so hot all the time? Even when I turn it off and the light is yellow, it stays really hot.


----------



## Kek (Jun 22, 2008)

I think you should unplug it from the wall if that happens.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 22, 2008)

Yea, Mue it says the same thing by yours still too, same for Brandon Heat.


----------



## Mugiwara (Jun 22, 2008)

Only five days left 'till the game is released here in europe (a.k.a. gamingworld's sadsack)!

Man, I'm looking forward to this! Are there gonna be more torunaments?


----------



## MueTai (Jun 22, 2008)

Damn maybe it's just the WFC thing then.  Guess I'll wait and see what happens.

Btw I was _raping_ today in team battles! In 2 games I had an afk Sonic teammate and I beat the other team solo. My confidence level is definitely up now, after a pretty rocky start yesterday. I'm sure that's going to change though, I know there's a lot of good players out there.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 22, 2008)

When the light is yellow it shows that your wii is on "standby" mode. Which means that it is still connected to the internet. That's probably the reason why it's hot.


----------



## MueTai (Jun 22, 2008)

Ahhh. So I held down the power and it turned red, cool. Does this mean people can't process my friend requests now that it's not on standby?


----------



## dilbot (Jun 22, 2008)

I don't think so. As long as you added them and they have added you they should be able to be added to your list.

Personally I leave my Wii on standby all the time and I have experienced no problems relating to that.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 22, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> [YOUTUBE]zzxCAbI17Jw[/YOUTUBE]



Haha..I just saw that a few days ago. Lol @ Slippy, and Lucario part. The PKMN trainer thing with 4kids edit was kinda funny as well.


----------



## MueTai (Jun 23, 2008)

I made the tightest team today in random team battle. It was my Ness and my teammate's Lucas vs. a thunder spamming Pikachu and an everything-spamming Meta Knight. With our combined PK fire spammage we managed to best the team of the two most annoying brawl characters ever made. It was epic win.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 23, 2008)

MueTai said:


> I made the tightest team today in random team battle. It was my Ness and my teammate's Lucas vs. a thunder spamming Pikachu and an everything-spamming Meta Knight. With our combined PK fire spammage we managed to best the team of the two most annoying brawl characters ever made. It was epic win.



Pika is pretty easy once you get use to his new setup, even against the spammy ass ones. Just know that pika can't take a hit lol. He's really light. 

You'll soon change your "most annoying character" list to Falco, MK, ICs, or Zelda.


----------



## qks (Jun 23, 2008)

Mugiwara said:


> Only five days left 'till the game is released here in europe (a.k.a. gamingworld's sadsack)!
> 
> Man, I'm looking forward to this! Are there gonna be more torunaments?



feels like ive been wating forever


whyyy it taken so long


----------



## Kek (Jun 23, 2008)

I like meta knight.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 23, 2008)

In just over 60 hours, I'm going to have my hands on an Australian copy of Brawl.  I can't wait.


----------



## Ketchups (Jun 23, 2008)

Just got my last grade back, and it was the highest of all classes, and me = going to university next year. Sumer holidays untill september and SSBB coming out in  4 days.

Awesome fucking start of this summer xD


----------



## dilbot (Jun 23, 2008)

^ congrats man!

The most annoying lvl 9 cpu's imo are: Wario, Jigglypff, Pikachu, Luigi, R.O.B, Zelda (Fucking Din's fire...)....and that's about all I can think of at the moment.

Has anybody completed Event 41? I was SOOO DAMN CLOSE with my C.Falcon, I was at like 200% Damage against snake with 130 or so %, HE threw the fucking laser sword at me!!!!!!!! RAWWWWWWWWRRRRRG!!!!!!!


----------



## Kek (Jun 23, 2008)

^ I have.

Annoying lvl 9s for me are Peach, with her fucking floating jump, Luigi, Wario, Kirby, Wolf, Diddy, ROB, Marth, and Squirtle.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 23, 2008)

^ Fucking Kirby...his attacks are so weird and his range throws me off!


----------



## Kek (Jun 23, 2008)

I know, but it weird, because he's only hard when he's lvl 9 for me.

Oh, and I know something the rest of you might not know about Ice Climbers. Has anyone ever gotten them with 2 fans? You know, how each Nana and Popo can hold an item. Its fucking amazing.


----------



## Mugiwara (Jun 23, 2008)

Hmm. By reading a few posts, I've realized that some of you consider Pikachu being cheap. You really think that? Are the Pikachu-players on wi-fi the annoying ones?

I'm asking because he's been my character of choice since the original SSB. I don't like being cheap.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 23, 2008)

Mugiwara said:


> Hmm. By reading a few posts, I've realized that some of you consider Pikachu being cheap. You really think that? Are the Pikachu-players on wi-fi the annoying ones?
> 
> I'm asking because he's been my character of choice since the original SSB. I don't like being cheap.



Thunder spam is annoying. You can get an easy KO if you keep using thunder under an airbourne opponent. It's also easier to pull off on WiFi because of the nature of the physics.

Also:

[YOUTUBE]VBHbhdrOo6U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 23, 2008)

Meh I won't be using Wifi anyway, my connection would be slow. Only a few days left, I keep passing GAME with its shelf of SSBB cases with that "coming soon" sticker.


----------



## Mugiwara (Jun 23, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> Thunder spam is annoying. You can get an easy KO if you keep using thunder under an airbourne opponent. It's also easier to pull off on WiFi because of the nature of the physics.
> 
> Also:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]VBHbhdrOo6U[/YOUTUBE]



Is "Thunder" the down + B attack or is it regular B attack?

I think down + B is thundershock, though.

Which one is it? I rarely use the B attack. Only sometimes.

And I think I'm gonna preorder it so I can be 100% sure that I'm getting a copy at its release

EDIT:

Read your post again, where you said "under an airbourne opponent". Well, that means it has to be down + B, right?

I admit, that attack is really useful!  
But aw, man... Now I can't use pikachu online


----------



## Masurao (Jun 23, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> Also:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]VBHbhdrOo6U[/YOUTUBE]



WTF did I just watch..


----------



## Gamble (Jun 23, 2008)

Mugiwara said:


> But aw, man... Now I can't use pikachu online



Why can't you use him? Just because people think he's cheap? that's a pretty bad reason lol.

He only has two reliable killmoves (pointblank-fsmash and usmash) so the occasional thunder KO only helps his lack of killmoves. The people that play him usually spam dsmash, thinking it's so awesome..until they realize people can DI out of it and only take like 5% damage. Then everyone stopped playing with him, because he isn't as spammy as the other chars. He's not a cheap character, people just didn't know how to play him and counter him.


----------



## MueTai (Jun 23, 2008)

You're right Timbers I now rate Meta Knight as the #1 most annoying smash bros. character ever. He's so fast and has ridiculous priority, people just spam A then use his B it's so God damn annoying. The ways I've countered MK spammers so far is by using C-stick with Marth or PK Fire + Bat with Ness. My Bowser didn't do bad either.

Falco I haven't had much of a problem with for being annoying, but I did face a really good Falco player on my first day of Wi Fi play who wrecked me every time I played him.  Zelda got a huge buff since Melee but I don't mind her, better than when Shiek used to own. I don't think I've seen anyone use Ice Climbers...


----------



## Akuma (Jun 23, 2008)

MueTai said:


> You're right Timbers I now rate Meta Knight as the #1 most annoying smash bros. character ever. He's so fast and has ridiculous priority, people just spam A then use his B it's so God damn annoying. The ways I've countered MK spammers so far is by using C-stick with Marth or PK Fire + Bat with Ness. My Bowser didn't do bad either.
> 
> Falco I haven't had much of a problem with for being annoying, but I did face a really good Falco player on my first day of Wi Fi play who wrecked me every time I played him.  Zelda got a huge buff since Melee but I don't mind her, better than when Shiek used to own. I don't think I've seen anyone use Ice Climbers...



Pit is worse, people who use pit over camp and, SIDE B, SIDE B, SIDE B, SIDE B.


----------



## Mugiwara (Jun 23, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Why can't you use him? Just because people think he's cheap? that's a pretty bad reason lol.
> 
> He only has two reliable killmoves (pointblank-fsmash and usmash) so the occasional thunder KO only helps his lack of killmoves. The people that play him usually spam dsmash, thinking it's so awesome..until they realize people can DI out of it and only take like 5% damage. Then everyone stopped playing with him, because he isn't as spammy as the other chars. He's not a cheap character, people just didn't know how to play him and counter him.



I just didn't want to be a cheap player. I want to win fair and square ^^

But if you say so, I'll kick some ass - Pika-style 


...If I don't make another character take his throne, that is.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 23, 2008)

MueTai said:


> You're right Timbers I now rate Meta Knight as the #1 most annoying smash bros. character ever. He's so fast and has ridiculous priority, people just spam A then use his B it's so God damn annoying. The ways I've countered MK spammers so far is by using C-stick with Marth or PK Fire + Bat with Ness. My Bowser didn't do bad either.
> 
> Falco I haven't had much of a problem with for being annoying, but I did face a really good Falco player on my first day of Wi Fi play who wrecked me every time I played him.  Zelda got a huge buff since Melee but I don't mind her, better than when Shiek used to own. I don't think I've seen anyone use Ice Climbers...


All of my characters except Lucario are given hell by MK (DDD, ROB, Wolf) I hate MK. Falco just shuts down your approach so well, and can outcamp like everyone. Final D and Battlefield are great for him, moreso BF. He's not a cheap character, but he sure is annoying. Zelda's a priority house. It's so hard to approach her, or at least with the characters I play. Also her usmash is a bitch. Only played one good IC. Being brought 0-to-death, twice, in one game, is so lame. Still not sure how to counter that. Maybe ROB. 


Mugiwara said:


> I just didn't want to be a cheap player. I want to win fair and square ^^
> 
> But if you say so, I'll kick some ass - Pika-style
> 
> ...


He's not a cheap character. People who play him in a gay way are just cheap players.


----------



## Kiba (Jun 23, 2008)

is there anyway counter meta knight tornado spin? because when i was online someone was spamming it gets annoying



			
				Kek said:
			
		

> I like meta knight.



i love metaknight even tho not my main hes final smash is cool but it sucks >_<


----------



## Gamble (Jun 23, 2008)

Depends how laggy it is. Sometimes you can't even get the inputs in before they're able to gay you up again with it. You can shield it and then get a dash attack in right as the move finishes (assuming they try retreating) and a few attacks can outprioritize it. Mainly try attacking from above. Most down airs can hit him out of it. I know Wolf's laser and Luc's higher % auraspheres go through it, as well as ROB's laser. I don't know of anything else though, but there are a few others. Generally just stay the fuck away from it, I hate it.


----------



## MueTai (Jun 23, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Pit is worse, people who use pit over camp and, SIDE B, SIDE B, SIDE B, SIDE B.



Pit's side B and arrow spam can definitely get annoying but I still manage to beat the majority of Pit spammers.  A good Pit manhandled me today though.  I also came across a very solid Sonic, and a DDD that went +5 kills with 0 deaths against my team.

Still don't have any friends on my roster beside Sonikku who is always offline


----------



## Kek (Jun 23, 2008)

So I'm guessing no one ever tried Ice Climbers with x2 fans? Seriousl you can rack up the opponent's damage all the way to 999 in 2 minutes, its incredible. 

Pikachu, it depends on who I am. Its weird, because I like both fast (Fox, MK), average (ICs, Toon Link), and slow (DDD) characters.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 23, 2008)

Fans are for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), like Diddy...


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 23, 2008)

I've slowly begun to realise over the past couple of weeks just how bad Falcon's priority really is. Against tough opponents landing any type of hit is pretty difficult. Shame really, he has a nice moveset only to be hampered by such a blatantly obvious flaw.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 23, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> I've slowly begun to realise over the past couple of weeks just how bad Falcon's priority really is. Against tough opponents landing any type of hit is pretty difficult. Shame really, he has a nice moveset only to be hampered by such a blatantly obvious flaw.




Falcon is terrible, you should have figured that by now. He also has horrible air approach.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 23, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> WTF did I just watch..



The best Youtube poop in ages.

Can't. Stop. Watching. 




Akuma said:


> Falcon is terrible, you should have figured that by now. *He also has horrible air approach*.



Yeah he really does. You basically have two choices - use a Falcon Kick and hope that it hits (cos' if it doesn't you're gonna get caught out by the afterlag) or basically just air dodge and hope for the best.

Trying to do anything else is virtually useless.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 23, 2008)

Is there an actual tier list for the characters yet?

Just curious cause most of them are really balanced.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 23, 2008)

_yo chillax be here  _


----------



## Gamble (Jun 23, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Is there an actual tier list for the characters yet?
> 
> Just curious cause most of them are really balanced.


Snake and MK>cast




Nightmare said:


> _yo chillax be here  _



wut


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 23, 2008)

_Timbers whats your brawl name  _


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jun 23, 2008)

FinallFinallyfinallyfinallyy!!!!

It feels like I have beem in an Smash hibernation since... can´t remember anymore.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 23, 2008)

_Law  ... Law  ... Law  ... Fucking bear _


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 23, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Snake and MK>cast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never had problems with either of those, MK racks up damage, but no kill moves, my top 3 rape both MK and snake on lvl9


----------



## Akuma (Jun 23, 2008)

insomniac666 said:


> I've never had problems with either of those, MK racks up damage, but no kill moves, my top 3 rape both MK and snake on lvl9



Snake is quite possibly the worst lvl 9 com, MK aint to good either. If you fighting a player thats good with either, your ass will bleed with all the butt raping youll recieve.


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 23, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Snake is quite possibly the worst lvl 9 com, MK aint to good either. If you fighting a player thats good with either, your ass will bleed with all the butt raping youll recieve.


really, cuz I think that most characters are equal, just some suck ass, but none are insanely better

Explain what so great about Mk and snake, I haven't had any problems with human players either


----------



## Akuma (Jun 23, 2008)

insomniac666 said:


> really, cuz I think that most characters are equal, just some suck ass, but none are insanely better
> 
> Explain what so great about Mk and snake, I haven't had any problems with human players either




Metaknight = Fast Attacks and no lag, its hard to land a hit if your oppenent is good with him.

Snake = All moves are knockout moves, His utilt is like a landmaster, his grenades are the ultimate defense, Nikita is the Ultimate edguard, There is more. Snake is Slightly better than Mk.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 23, 2008)

All of Snake's tilts have great knock back, and all will kill once you reach around 100% dmg. With all the bombs he carries, he can effectively transform the battlefield into his own playground, forcing you to make moves that he can easily anticipate and counter.


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 23, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Metaknight = Fast Attacks and no lag, its hard to land a hit if your oppenent is good with him.
> 
> Snake = All moves are knockout moves, His utilt is like a landmaster, his grenades are the ultimate defense, Nikita is the Ultimate edguard, There is more. Snake is Slightly better than Mk.


k ill have to find someone good with him to find out how it is

My most hated character is Pit, cuz my friend plays him like a bitch, camp, camp, camp, then predict my move cuz we've played a million times, and knock me back, rinse and repeat, but it's ok since I win anyway


----------



## dilbot (Jun 23, 2008)

As C.Falcon as my all time main I agree with you guys. What I usually do is airdodge, I gotta time it perfectly or else I'm screwed. but other than that I can play fine as C. Falcon, from what he lacks he makes up in 101 ways to KO somebody 

My friend absolutely rapes me with snake, he uses everything in snakes arsenal including the mortar slide... It's like im in the middle of a war, landmines, remote mines, nades....God he 5 stocked me!


----------



## Kek (Jun 23, 2008)

^  :rofl

I love Yoshi and Ike's pose


----------



## Gamble (Jun 23, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Timbers whats your brawl name  _


Flare/Furry/Bunny/Feury/Chill/T.T/Chip


insomniac666 said:


> I've never had problems with either of those, MK racks up damage, but no kill moves, my top 3 rape both MK and snake on lvl9


You need to play human opponents. CPUs are terrible at implementing any strategical game. MK has killmoves. Dsmash is insanely fokking fast and kills at a reliable percentage. Shuttle Loop (broken shit) will kill you at 70% if near the ledge. He's got the best gimp ability in the game. Snake is insane. He lives forever.


insomniac666 said:


> really, cuz I think that most characters are equal, just some suck ass, but none are insanely better
> 
> Explain what so great about Mk and snake, I haven't had any problems with human players either


No. MK and Snake are in their own league. 

MK, like I said, has a great gimp game and gaynado. CPUs will fail to capitalize on this. Snake is great at controlling the stage which, again, CPUs can't do.


Akuma said:


> Metaknight = Fast Attacks and no lag, its hard to land a hit if your oppenent is good with him.
> 
> Snake = All moves are knockout moves, His utilt is like a landmaster, his grenades are the ultimate defense, Nikita is the Ultimate edguard, There is more. Snake is Slightly better than Mk.



Yeah. MKs completely lagless and can go unpunished most of the time. Aerial game is superb, great dtilt and ftilt. 

What you said about Snake. Except, I still believe MK to be better than Snake as an overall character. Snake has a very bad aerial game, that's an obvious flaw there. MK has no flaws. Nothing is holding him back. He has everything. Snake has more unfavorable matchups than MK does, but one of the very few unfavorable matchups that MK does have (which is limited to like, 3 characters) happens to be Snake. Snake>MK. But MK rapes the rest of the cast more efficiently than Snake does.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 24, 2008)

MueTai said:


> Pit's side B and arrow spam can definitely get annoying but I still manage to beat the majority of Pit spammers.  A good Pit manhandled me today though.  I also came across a very solid Sonic, and a DDD that went +5 kills with 0 deaths against my team.
> 
> Still don't have any friends on my roster beside Sonikku who is always offline



I was online today for about 45 minutes. I saw Timbers online under the name "Fares".


----------



## Gamble (Jun 24, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> I was online today for about 45 minutes. I saw Timbers online under the name "Fares".



Oh yeah, and Fares.

<.< Sorry about that, was doing a tourney match when you tried joining. By the time I was done you were offline :[


----------



## Akuma (Jun 24, 2008)

> What you said about Snake. Except, I still believe MK to be better than Snake as an overall character. Snake has a very bad aerial game, that's an obvious flaw there. MK has no flaws. Nothing is holding him back. He has everything. Snake has more unfavorable matchups than MK does, but one of the very few unfavorable matchups that MK does have (which is limited to like, 3 characters) happens to be Snake. Snake>MK. But MK rapes the rest of the cast more efficiently than Snake does.



You right he doesnt have very good aerial approaches at all. His forward aerial is only good on the edge if your opponent is hugging it and dont expect it. Other than the There is his 4 kick while he his in the air which is decent if you can time it Full Jump + A.

But you see there is really no reason to jump with snake unless you chasing a flung opponent and want Back B him, or if you lay claymore and run which should only be done when your opponent is a decent distance away. So Snake may not have aerial advantages, but he really dont need to.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 24, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Yeah. MKs completely lagless and can go unpunished most of the time. Aerial game is superb, great dtilt and ftilt.


What about those 5 jumps and the gliding ability? 

Really, MK isn't fair.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 24, 2008)

Sadly it's true, MK and Snake are in their own league and that's pretty much why their the most over-used characters online, offline and at tournaments.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 24, 2008)

Akuma said:


> But you see there is really no reason to jump with snake unless you chasing a flung opponent and want Back B him, or if you lay claymore and run which should only be done when your opponent is a decent distance away. So Snake may not have aerial advantages, but he really dont need to.



I'm talking about defense. If you get Snake into the air, you know he can't punish you there. He's always going to go for the airdodge. You can abuse this. Bait him into an airdodge, and then punish. He's a big target too, so you can juggle him fairly well. He can't do shit up there, unlike MK...who's equally as powerful on the ground as he is in the air. Plus Snake has a very gimpable recovery. I'd take a matchup against Snake over MK any day of the damn week. 


*Spoiler*: _Also, awesome_ 





I must make note of Captain Falcon, Yoshi, and Jigglypuff. They are top tier.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jun 24, 2008)

3 more days before Brawl hits Europe. 
I've preordered it, and got a big LAN Party (well, 120 people is pretty big imo) from friday evening 'till sunday evening.

Brawl weekend!!


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 24, 2008)

I play plenty of human opponents just no MK players. I can understand how someone can orchestrate a fight with Snake, I get that, but MK still bothers me. What about his reach, it's so short, plus don't the gaynado and stupid dashy side-b both get shield blocked and do extremely low damage, which seem to me (I don't know MK's full move set) to be his primary long range, so if you can outreach him you can take advantage of the short range and if you have projectiles you can also bait into a mistake and then capitalize and hopefully land a finisher to avoid further frustration.  Plus, anyways he's pretty light aint he.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 24, 2008)

I GET THE GAME IN 36 HOURS X3


----------



## Ketchups (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey all Europes out there, what character are you most interested in from what you've seen?

I'm really interested in King DeDeDe, Olimar, Pok?mon Trainer and Diddy Kong.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 24, 2008)

Well, I'm in Australia.  But I'm keen to try the Pokemon Trainer, Lucario, Sonic, Snake, MK and Pit.


----------



## Kek (Jun 24, 2008)

So how is everyone's take on Ice Climbers? I've only recently added them to my main tier, but what are they like online?


----------



## Jotun (Jun 24, 2008)

insomniac666 said:


> I play plenty of human opponents just no MK players. I can understand how someone can orchestrate a fight with Snake, I get that, but MK still bothers me. What about his reach, it's so short, plus don't the gaynado and stupid dashy side-b both get shield blocked and do extremely low damage, which seem to me (I don't know MK's full move set) to be his primary long range, so if you can outreach him you can take advantage of the short range and if you have projectiles you can also bait into a mistake and then capitalize and hopefully land a finisher to avoid further frustration.  Plus, anyways he's pretty light aint he.



It takes a good MK player to capitalize on all of his abilities. It took me awhile to get used to certain moves and I didn't realize how broken shuttle loop was until I started using MK more often. You basically have to chain your attacks and leave no room for error. MK just dominates with his aerial abilities. I haven't had any problems with projectile spamming, it is generally easy to dodge unless you're playing online with lag.

I only end up using tornado and side b like only a few times in the match to switch it up and trip people up who get used to any patterns I cause.

I find it funny how so many people shitted on MK when the game first came out, and just now are realising. A smart and seasoned player has no problem killing with MK even around 70%ish

It's when you start playing smart Pit players and heavy chars like Snake where you run into problems lol


----------



## Kek (Jun 24, 2008)

I think MK was my first main in brawl.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 24, 2008)

MK was the first EVER char I tried when I purchased Brawl.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 24, 2008)

I tried him too but I wasn't very good with him at all


----------



## Jotun (Jun 24, 2008)

MK/ROB/Wolf ftw baby


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 24, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Oh yeah, and Fares.
> 
> <.< Sorry about that, was doing a tourney match when you tried joining. By the time I was done you were offline :[



Oh yea, lol, I remember that. Well hopefully I should be back online at around 9 tonight. If all goes well anyway. I got my grade 8 graduation this evening that's why.

Anyway, I'm gonna be practising more and see if I can add more people to my repertoire of mains.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 24, 2008)

Diddy/Falcon/Ike/Sonic!


----------



## MueTai (Jun 24, 2008)

I still main Mr. Game & Watch, and to this day I haven't seen a single other player in online mode use him lol. My sub-mains are Ganondorf, Ness/Lucas, and Luigi.  And for the hell of it I'll usually play Bowser, Zelda, Wolf, Marth, and R.O.B. once or twice a session.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 24, 2008)

I just Brawled online With Anyone...

My Ganondorf vs 3 Pikachus...Two Thunder spammed, one hid...I raped the first two with Warlock Punch, and dAir'd the third...

I did this two more times...

GAME!


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 24, 2008)

Man I hate online pikachus unless the ones that actually do something other Thunder


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah, I'll take Snake or MK any day but keep the Thunder spamming Pikachus out!


----------



## Akira (Jun 24, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Yeah, I'll take Snake or MK any day but keep the Thunder spamming Pikachus out!



I'm not sure, mortar spamming snakes and tornado spamming MK's are almost as bad.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 24, 2008)

*ATTN UK PLAYERS*

Gamestation are holding a Brawl tournament to celebrate it's release  on Saturday 28th June (this Saturday) at 16 selected stores around the country. It's free to register and you can win a 40" LCD TV and a Home Entertainment System:



Tonight is the last night you can enter so if you wanna register it needs to be now!


(*soooo wishes he wasn't in fucking work that day.. )


----------



## Kek (Jun 24, 2008)

Pikachu's thunder is no match for Peach's fucking floating jump.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 24, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I find it funny how so many people shitted on MK when the game first came out



I am inclined to not listen to anything you say. Everyone knew MK was top tier before the game even came out.


----------



## MueTai (Jun 24, 2008)

Hyde said:


> I just Brawled online With Anyone...
> 
> My Ganondorf vs 3 Pikachus...Two Thunder spammed, one hid...I raped the first two with Warlock Punch, and dAir'd the third...
> 
> ...



Ganondorf is tight, I don't know why a lot of people say he's low tier.


----------



## Akira (Jun 24, 2008)

Whilst Ganon is definetly underrated, I'd say the best he could hope for was bottom of mid tier.


----------



## Kek (Jun 24, 2008)

I was beast with Ganon in melee. But now I can't use him at all, his speed puts a damper on his power, and he has a whole different feel to him.


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 24, 2008)

^^^exactly my feelings


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 24, 2008)

Gotta love destroying Ikes with Kirby. =3


----------



## Kek (Jun 24, 2008)

Kirby. 

Ike.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 24, 2008)

Kek said:


> I was beast with Ganon in melee. But now I can't use him at all, his speed puts a damper on his power, and he has a whole different feel to him.



Surprise people with a short-hop Flame Choke -> dTilt...


----------



## dilbot (Jun 24, 2008)

My submain is bowser as of 5 minutes ago. What  a beast!


----------



## Kek (Jun 24, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Surprise people with a short-hop Flame Choke -> dTilt...



Short-hop, Flame, choke?

dtilt? 


Sorry I'm not down on the SSBB lingo.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 24, 2008)

Kek said:


> Kirby.
> 
> Ike.



Hey, I get more Ikes than Kirbys and as a Kirby main who does more than Stone-abuse (I barely use Stone) It's good to rightfully earn a win against a character that people spam Fsmash with.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 24, 2008)

MueTai said:


> I still main Mr. Game & Watch, and to this day I haven't seen a single other player in online mode use him lol. My sub-mains are Ganondorf, Ness/Lucas, and Luigi.  And for the hell of it I'll usually play Bowser, Zelda, Wolf, Marth, and R.O.B. once or twice a session.


A good amount of people play Watch.


MueTai said:


> Ganondorf is tight, I don't know why a lot of people say he's low tier.



Laggy. It sucks to know that a character can just keep rolling around you and there's literally nothing you can do about it. Also he has like no midair jump. His recovery is teh suck.


----------



## Kek (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm not saying kirby isn't good, and that Ike isn't easy to spam , but I can't use kirby to save my life. And lvl 9 kirby-comps are hard as shit to beat.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 24, 2008)

Kek said:


> Short-hop, Flame, choke?
> 
> dtilt?
> 
> ...



Quickly tap your jump button. You'll do a small jump..otherwise known as shorthop (or SH)

a tilt attack is tilting your joystick in a direction and then using your attack button (A) dtilt=down tilt, ftilt=forward tilt, etc. 

flamechoke is just a gay name someone gave ganondorf's side B.


----------



## Kek (Jun 24, 2008)

Ah, that clears things up. 

Isn't it Warlock Choke?


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 25, 2008)

Kirby is alright. He's pretty much my "6th main" right after Pikachu. His down special, although a little cheap, is great in certain situations, i.e. when you get knocked into the air at a high percentage - it can suprise the opponent. I like to spam his short-hop down A too.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 25, 2008)

Two days till brawl comes out over here .


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 25, 2008)

It comes out in 1 hour and 10 minutes X3


----------



## Hyde (Jun 25, 2008)

Kek said:


> Short-hop, Flame, choke?
> 
> dtilt?
> 
> ...



Short-hop: You put a smaller amount of pressure on the D-pad/analog stick, resulting in a smaller jump

Flame Choke: The OFFICIAL name for Ganon's side+B attack

dTilt: Down tilt (crouch, then A)


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 25, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> Kirby is alright. He's pretty much my "6th main" right after Pikachu. His down special, although a little cheap, is great in certain situations, i.e. when you get knocked into the air at a high percentage - it can suprise the opponent. I like to spam his short-hop down A too.



The thing is the stone in my opinion is a great finisher if you can use it correctly.

You knock an opponent out, thought they'd die but didn't, then chase and stone them and bam. My opponents never expect a fast attack like that. It actually however took me a while to master it since I never used it in Melee.

Dair is a great attack to gather damage, but if you spam it people will get wise then defend and it won't do too much damage later on. It's also a DUR great kill move.

*Spoiler*: __ 




My best characters for now are:
1Vs1 and Free for all-
1st: Kirby
2nd: Mario
3rd: Lucario
4th: PKMN Trainer
5th: Yoshi

Subs - Wario, Sonic, Metaknight, Dedede, Marth, Pikachu, Pit, Link

Doubles -
1st: Luigi
2nd: Jigglypuff
3rd: Olimar
4th: Dedede
5th: Ness
(Though I only use these five in double matches)


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Jun 25, 2008)

Xyloxi said:


> Two days till brawl comes out over here .





the_sloth said:


> It comes out in 1 hour and 10 minutes X3



Damn, that really stinks for you guys. Where do you live(obviously not America)? I couldn't wait that long just to play Brawl, I hope there is some sort of bonus content in your package. I couldn't even wait the ride home after I bought the game. The patience of some people today lol.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 26, 2008)

I love Brawl it makes my penis hard...


----------



## MueTai (Jun 26, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> I love Brawl it makes my penis hard...



I fap to Zelda. 






Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 26, 2008)

Not at all because I fap to Peach.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 26, 2008)

MueTai said:


> I fap to Zelda.


Awesome. 



Sonikku Tilt said:


> I fap to Peach.


Sick fuck.


----------



## Ketchups (Jun 26, 2008)

SSBB GET! 



Really have to get a feel for the pshysics, it feels alot different then SSB. And I'm good with Ivysaur for some reason.

Anyway, going to play some SSE, I needz more characterz D:


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 26, 2008)

_anyone up here to fight me  _


----------



## Hyde (Jun 26, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Not at all because I fap to Peach.



I hate you sick bastards...

I hate fapping in general, but fapping to Nintendo is where I'll punch you...

IN HALF.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 26, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Sick fuck.





Hyde said:


> I hate you sick bastards...
> 
> I hate fapping in general, but fapping to Nintendo is where I'll punch you...
> 
> IN HALF.



...


----------



## Akira (Jun 26, 2008)

Anyone here want a fight? FC's 2664-2163-1138


----------



## Hyde (Jun 26, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> ...



What?

EV training...


----------



## qks (Jun 26, 2008)

finally im getting my hands on this 2morrow

nintendy screwed over us in europe big time with this


its been hard to sit her an watch the rest of the world play


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm going to go out and buy Brawl tommorow. I've waited for too long, I'm getting it the day it comes out. I think I'll play as Pikachu first then try playing as newcomers such as Olimar, Wario and (one I unlock him) Snake, then I'll play classic until I unlock Sonic, then my brother will get home and we'll play against each other.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 26, 2008)

Anyone want to Brawl possibly? Just PM me if you've added my FC, which is in my sig.


----------



## Diamond (Jun 26, 2008)

Ive ordered it so i could play it on the 27th, but i got it a day earlier.
It's afun game.


----------



## Kek (Jun 26, 2008)

You got that right. Whose your main?


----------



## Hyde (Jun 26, 2008)

qks said:


> nintendy screwed over us in europe big time with this



Yes, Europe...


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 26, 2008)

you guys still play this?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 26, 2008)

Of course. Never gets old.


----------



## Kek (Jun 26, 2008)

Actually, SSBB is really boring now. I don't like it that much either, its so stupid and pointless.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 26, 2008)

So anyone up for some matches.


----------



## Kek (Jun 26, 2008)

Ya. And I just whooped your arse.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 27, 2008)

I just came back from playing Brawl 12 hours straight.  My right thumb is hurting a bit, but it was worth it.

I still love my Pikachu.  But I'm also liking ROB and Fox.  My lil' brother is a beast with Wolf though.  Also, I can see why people hate Pit and his spammable attacks.


----------



## Hiruko (Jun 27, 2008)

YES!

EU RELEASE.

So far, my impressions of good characters are:

Meta Knight
Squirtle
Wario
ZSS


----------



## Mugiwara (Jun 27, 2008)

Omfg! 
It's released in Europe! 
Just bought it! I'm gonna play the shit out of it tonight and maybe kick some ass online too. 

I'll put up my FC tonight.


----------



## qks (Jun 27, 2008)

i got my rite at 9 in the morning lol sad i no


so far my favs are marth and fox and sometimes ike but hes abit on the slow side


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 27, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> you guys still play this?


Word, I was wondering this too....


----------



## Amuro (Jun 27, 2008)

Does the PAL release include the new update that fucks up the freeloader? 
I really want this but not at the cost of my import games.


----------



## Ketchups (Jun 27, 2008)

SSE...takes...forever D:

Ugh.


----------



## Kek (Jun 27, 2008)

^ Try going for 100%. Now _that_ takes a long time.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jun 27, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> I just came back from playing Brawl 12 hours straight.  My right thumb is hurting a bit, but it was worth it.
> 
> I still love my Pikachu.  But I'm also liking ROB and Fox.  My lil' brother is a beast with Wolf though.  Also, I can see why people hate Pit and his spammable attacks.



Not only that , but Pit's spammable attacks make him stronger.
The game reads up to a string of your past 15 moves, and every time you use the A button, it gets a percentage wise weaker. By spamming 14 arrows, and the one A , and repeat this process, your A move will never be weakened.

Now, just spamming a few arrows is enough, because no one really uses the A button all the time. Sometimes you might smash, sometimes you might foward air, etc. Basically, by spamming arrows, you reset string of memory of the last 15 moves you made, and all your old moves become strong again.


----------



## Mugiwara (Jun 27, 2008)

Damn it. Havn't played it yet. 

Talking to a specific girl was more important, it seems 

I'll play it tomorrow!! lol


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jun 27, 2008)

lol brawl is such a great game X3


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 27, 2008)

Pit is totally unfair.  He has _TWO_ reflecting attacks.  So stupid.


----------



## Kek (Jun 27, 2008)

And 3 spamming ones too.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jun 27, 2008)

Ketchup said:


> SSE...takes...forever D:
> 
> Ugh.



Oh my gosh! Are you serious!?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 27, 2008)

Ryoshi!?


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 27, 2008)

Just started playing Kirby recently, and I gotta say, he's not as bad as I thought he was.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jun 27, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Ryoshi!?



............>.>..........yes?

lol


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 27, 2008)

Happy 1000 pages! Next is 20,000 posts.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2008)

Holy blue talkin' spikey haired mammals. 1,000 pages!?!?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 28, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> ............>.>..........yes?
> 
> lol



Lmao, nothing.

You just disappeared for a really long time, just a bit surprised to see ya.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey guys, new to the thread. Just putting it out there and sayin that though i don't play pokemon, in ssb in general i am my best wit pikachu.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 28, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> Not only that , but Pit's spammable attacks make him stronger.
> The game reads up to a string of your past 15 moves, and every time you use the A button, it gets a percentage wise weaker. By spamming 14 arrows, and the one A , and repeat this process, your A move will never be weakened.
> 
> Now, just spamming a few arrows is enough, because no one really uses the A button all the time. Sometimes you might smash, sometimes you might foward air, etc. Basically, by spamming arrows, you reset string of memory of the last 15 moves you made, and all your old moves become strong again.



Doesn't the diminishing returns only queue the past 9 moves?

And no one's stupid enough to get hit by 14 consecutive arrows lol.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jun 28, 2008)

Kirby OWNS.
Metaknight is awesome too but I keep on pwning myself with my own attacks.
The spiral and the flying attack both leave you without a chance to get back on the stage once you get off to far. 

Pit is pretty cool too... He's not that overpowered.
Sonic... well I like him because he's fast and I can deal much damage before the opponent can hit me, but lol the only way to knock someone off (without first having to deal too much damage) is standing still and doing the smash hit. 

Ike wins the overpowerdness price.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 28, 2008)

Horrid Crow said:


> Ike wins the overpowerdness price.



His slow attacks/afterlag and his subpar recovering abilities negate his "overpowerdness" somewhat..

... also, Meta Knight _is_ clearly the best char in the game, something I didn't really want to admit, though the more I play with him however the more I enjoy using him. He's *almost* replaced Sonic as my second main.


----------



## Akira (Jun 28, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> His slow attacks/afterlag and his subpar recovering abilities negate his "overpowerdness" somewhat..
> 
> ... also, Meta Knight _is_ clearly the best char in the game, something I didn't really want to admit, though the more I play with him however the more I enjoy using him. He's *almost* replaced Sonic as my second main.



Snake>MK

Snake has a ludicrous number of approach options, a lot of powerful attacks that combo well, an enormous array of projectiles and is heavier than a brick shithouse.

Meta Knight is definetly top tier material though, only second to Snake.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 28, 2008)

This thread is slowing down, especially when we're so close to 20,000.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jun 28, 2008)

Toon Link is easily top tier.

I ended playing SSBB because it got dull.

The battle system just didn't feel like it had enough depth. It just felt like a expansion pack that downgraded the melee battle system.


----------



## Kek (Jun 28, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> This thread is slowing down, especially when we're so close to 20,000.



Because everyone wants to get that post. 

And I just found out 15 minutes ago, that Bowser has entered my Main Pool, along with MK, Fox, Ice Climbers, DDD, and Toon Link.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 28, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Snake>MK
> 
> Snake has a ludicrous number of approach options, a lot of powerful attacks that combo well, an enormous array of projectiles and is heavier than a brick shithouse.
> 
> Meta Knight is definetly top tier material though, only second to Snake.



Snake>MK

MK>cast

MK has no unfavorable matchups, except Snake. Snake has less advantageous matchups than MK does. 

What is this "he has a ludicrous number of approach options." No he doesn't, lol. His only approach is ftilts and the occasional mortarslide. He can't approach through the air. He's plays a great defense, and that's what Brawl seems to be revolving around. The characters that can outspace him and force him to approach are the ones that do so well against him. Also he can be chaingrabbed by 5 different characters and his recovery screams "gimp me!"

Take note he can take out a nade and get out of the CG, but if he's doing it everytime people can just shield and he gets hit by the nade, doing a decent amount of damage to him.


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 28, 2008)

#20,000

anyone wanna match, just pm me and we'll swap FC's

anyways who gives a crap about tiers, if you're good, you're good and that's the end of it, or atleast that's the way I see it


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 28, 2008)

^^^u stole my 20000 post... GRR  
Honestly i don't get this xx is top tier and yy is second. To be honest, anybody, and i mean ANYBODY, can b top tier character if used correctly. we all have favorable personal experiences wit certain characters, and either 1) smack every1 we play against with some1 or 2) consistently been smacked by a certain character (depending on who uses it). I live in NYC, so i've seen some pro players b4, and i've seen ppl get SMASHED by jigglypuff. The game wasn't created for 1 character to b better than another. when each character is used in the way they are intended to, each 1 can b a force to b reckon wit. I kno i will b gettin some serious replies, but thats juss my viewe


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 28, 2008)

I've been trying to get online for quite some time now, but it would seem talking to a certain girl for an extended period of time is higher priority. 

EDIT: Oh, and congratulations on 20,000+ posts SSBBGDToS!!!


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 28, 2008)

@T2T:exactly
Tiers are just for judging who has the most haxxed abilities, doesn't mean that they are god characters
T2T or Sonikku, u guys wanna play


----------



## Gamble (Jun 28, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> ^^^u stole my 20000 post... GRR
> Honestly i don't get this xx is top tier and yy is second. To be honest, anybody, and i mean ANYBODY, can b top tier character if used correctly. we all have favorable personal experiences wit certain characters, and either 1) smack every1 we play against with some1 or 2) consistently been smacked by a certain character (depending on who uses it). I live in NYC, so i've seen some pro players b4, and i've seen ppl get SMASHED by jigglypuff. The game wasn't created for 1 character to b better than another. when each character is used in the way they are intended to, each 1 can b a force to b reckon wit. I kno i will b gettin some serious replies, but thats juss my viewe



No. Tiers exist. If an equally skilled Sonic goes against an equally skilled Metaknight, MK is going to win. Meta has disjointed hitboxes, priority, kill options. Sonic has ground speed which, isn't that good against a character that can stop you so easily. Tiers are based on character matchups. If a character is higher tier, it means they have more advantages than disadvantages against the rest of the cast. Lower tier means they have more disadvantages than advantages.


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 28, 2008)

^^^not necessarily, it's also how a player can cope with a certain playstyle as well, plus, there are ways around every advantage, it's just whether or not you are able to use them, it still comes down to skill and player match-ups in my opinion.  One thing I know is that I can't play against someone using the same character as me, I struggle against an identical playstyle as my own


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 28, 2008)

Timbers said:


> No. Tiers exist. If an equally skilled Sonic goes against an equally skilled Metaknight, MK is going to win. Meta has disjointed hitboxes, priority, kill options. Sonic has ground speed which, isn't that good against a character that can stop you so easily. Tiers are based on character matchups. If a character is higher tier, it means they have more advantages than disadvantages against the rest of the cast. Lower tier means they have more disadvantages than advantages.



Is that a proven fact, cause i'll let u kno now, I HATE CRAP stats. i hear bogus all the time. I understand where u comin from, believe me, but to settle this problem, simply perform a test. Theres no way ur going to get 2 human players wit the same skill, so have 2 computer players on the same skill level play each other wit no items (sonic and MK). Have them play lik 7 4-stock matches and record the result. I'll do the same. If its exactly as u say, then u have FORCED me to shut up. otherwise, u cant keep sayin that without evidence.

*@insomniac666:* sorry, working/studyin on a final for my summer session. Ill let u kno when i can


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 28, 2008)

^^^yeah sure that's ok we'll play another time
but as for your convo with Timbers, cpu's kinda fail to capture the nuances of playing with certain characters, hence the consensus would be that only equal humans could prove it, and equal humans are impossible so it's an argument I feel noone can win


----------



## Gamble (Jun 28, 2008)

insomniac666 said:


> ^^^not necessarily, it's also how a player can cope with a certain playstyle as well, plus, there are ways around every advantage, it's just whether or not you are able to use them, it still comes down to skill and player match-ups in my opinion.  One thing I know is that I can't play against someone using the same character as me, I struggle against an identical playstyle as my own


Tiers are character specific, not player specific. It's what a character can and can't do. A ganondorf can not hit a Kirby when Kirby is crouching. A Sonic's approach can not dominate Wario's bite. Fastfalling characters can not avoid Falco's chaingrab to spike. 


TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> Is that a proven fact, cause i'll let u kno now, I HATE CRAP stats. i hear bogus all the time. I understand where u comin from, believe me, but to settle this problem, simply perform a test. Theres no way ur going to get 2 human players wit the same skill, so have 2 computer players on the same skill level play each other wit no items (sonic and MK). Have them play lik 7 4-stock matches and record the result. I'll do the same. If its exactly as u say, then u have FORCED me to shut up. otherwise, u cant keep sayin that without evidence.


Did you just suggest having two computers who know nothing of the metagame to prove which character is better? What a silly, silly thing to say. Metaknight can just stand there the entire time spamming his ftilt, and Sonic literally can't do anything about it. That's how broken the matchup is. Don't tell me otherwise.


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 28, 2008)

^^^ok yeah, but I still feel characters are more balanced than you say, and tiers are a little less dominant, but yes I concede to your point


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 28, 2008)

Going online now, anyone on my list. If not, you can add my FC which is in my sig.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok, but as insomniac said, theres really no 1 character is better than another, and my point was that theres really no way to prove ur point that there is. The game design is awesome in the sense that is give each character an equal opportunity to shine depending on the situation and player.


----------



## Kek (Jun 28, 2008)

The Human Element of SSBB is what determines the outcome of a match. 
But Timbers is right, tiers do exist.


----------



## GodofDeath (Jun 28, 2008)

i got a question can kirby spit out what he sucked in and swallowed after he absorbed the power thing?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 28, 2008)

Timbers, were those games I just played against you? I was XIII.
Either way, fun games. I would've done better were there no input lag on my part but I can't get rid of that. I won't deny it, you are undoubtebly better than me.


----------



## Kek (Jun 28, 2008)

GodofDeath said:


> i got a question can kirby spit out what he sucked in and swallowed after he absorbed the power thing?



Yes, if you press the control pad (the button that does the taunts) Kirby will get rid of the absorded power.


----------



## NinjaM (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 28, 2008)

OMG Winry ZSS!!


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 28, 2008)

+reps for the awesomeness


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 28, 2008)

Is there moar? 
I feel like the SSBB Bathhouse...


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow...nice pic of ZSS.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 28, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> Ok, but as insomniac said, theres really no 1 character is better than another, and my point was that theres really no way to prove ur point that there is. The game design is awesome in the sense that is give each character an equal opportunity to shine depending on the situation and player.


You're saying now characters all have equal matchups? Lol. There's no doubt that one character will do better than others, and will have trouble with different ones Are you telling me DK has a good a chance of beating a DDD, even knowing that DDD can infinite grab him? Or Ganondorf is literally impossible to hit Kirby while Kirby is crouching, unless he jumps and does a wizard's foot (which has tons of lag, making it an impossible choice) Or Zelda vs Bowser, where Zelda's lightning kicks are so easy to land and kill bowser at like 70%. Or Falco chaingrabbing Wolf (and others) to 60%/spiking him. There's no doubt character specific weaknesses and matchups. Saying everyone is on the same playing field no matter what is stupid. Tiers are based on character matchups. How many characters have an advantage to other characters, and how many have disadvantages.


Sonikku Tilt said:


> Timbers, were those games I just played against you? I was XIII.
> Either way, fun games. I would've done better were there no input lag on my part but I can't get rid of that. I won't deny it, you are undoubtebly better than me.



Everyone would do better if there was no input lag, it's not a personal problem. It happens to everyone. Good games


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 28, 2008)

Those games just showed me how much I really need to improve, I don't play the game enough lol.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok, which is true, but wit that said, there is still a  balance to the game. When I read these post, I feel as if u are sayin that the game is completely bias towards certain characters. I'm not disagree wit u that certain characters may have a weakness to another character, but that doesnt mean that character is better overall. It just means he's better in that situation. And be honest. are u really going to select DDD every time some1 selects DK just to the infinite grab. That really takes away from the joy of the game. I'm down for using strategy, but sometimes u juss need to be lik leeroy jenkins and play the game.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 29, 2008)

I actually don't use anyone according to tiers.
I just use who I'm the best with, and if my opponent picks someone, I pick who _I_ believe would do best against them out of my best characters, while considering both mine and my opponents skill level.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 29, 2008)

^^^ thats exactly wat i mean. Its personal preference and who ur comfortable wit. Ur using strategy, but at the same time not allowing it to dictate every aspect of ur game. I juss cant bring myself to believe that there are "tiers" simply because one character has a weakness to another. tiers implies ranks and levels, and there arent any in smash.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 29, 2008)

Well, I know that tiers do exist, I just don't abide by them, because I could care less for them. Sure they may help in some situations, but since the Melee days I never used tiers. In Melee my main was Young Link.


----------



## MueTai (Jun 29, 2008)

Man! I want to play you guys so bad, but I got on SSBB tonight and my internet isn't working.  Stupid wireless... it'll probably work tomorrow...


----------



## Gamble (Jun 29, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> Ok, which is true, but wit that said, there is still a  balance to the game. When I read these post, I feel as if u are sayin that the game is completely bias towards certain characters. I'm not disagree wit u that certain characters may have a weakness to another character, but that doesnt mean that character is better overall. It just means he's better in that situation. And be honest. are u really going to select DDD every time some1 selects DK just to the infinite grab. That really takes away from the joy of the game. I'm down for using strategy, but sometimes u juss need to be lik leeroy jenkins and play the game.


I said tiers exist. I didn't say the game was completely broken in one character's favor. Thanks for arguing to agree with what I've been saying the past 2-3 pages.

Also if you have a 2000 dollar pot in a tournament, I think you'd do whatever necessary to win. If that means infinite chaingrabs then so be it.

If you're playing just to play and have fun, then I don't know why tiers would even bother you.


TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> ^^^ thats exactly wat i mean. Its personal preference and who ur comfortable wit. Ur using strategy, but at the same time not allowing it to dictate every aspect of ur game. I juss cant bring myself to believe that there are "tiers" simply because one character has a weakness to another. tiers implies ranks and levels, and there arent any in smash.



Yes, play who you're good with. Some characters just have a harder time with certain characters than others, which is why you'd have to choose some sort of secondary to compliment your main's weaknesses. Characters like Snake and MK don't have any outstanding weaknesses, which is why they don't feel like they're missing anything. Characters like DK and Wolf and stuff just aren't completely whole as a character, and need to be complimented by their weaknesses. If you're DK, secondary Toon Link or Olimar would fill DK's weaknesses. Wolf lacks approach and recovery options, so a character that does things better than Wolf can would compliment his character.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 29, 2008)

Yes exactly, I just play to have my fun. Only once in a while will I go competitive, and that's against my older brother, lol.

Anyways, going back online in about 5 min. Maybe someone will be on. After that I'm hitting the sack. Night everyone.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 29, 2008)

Sorry for double post. Timbers wanna go at it?


----------



## Gamble (Jun 29, 2008)

I'll play you tomorrow, I'm doing some weird mini-tourney with Nin right now. 

And tiers don't bother me. It's insane how overpowered I think MK and Snake are, but a tier list doesn't shape that opinion in any way whatsoever. They're a bitch to play against.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 29, 2008)

Sadly Snakes my Main, but I play for my own reasons not because he is a good character or high tier. MK is just not my bag. But I do play with about 10 others.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 29, 2008)

Random characters is the only way to go IMO.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 29, 2008)

I finally got this game, after ages of waiting. As soon as I get Wii internet, you guys need to hit me up.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 29, 2008)

I must say that  Pikachu is still defiantly my main.  But surprisingly, I think ROB and Fox are my secondaries.  I never used to like Fox, and I wasn't expecting to like ROB either.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah I've got the game friday, at last.
Had a big LAN party this weekend, and everyone wanted to play! There were veteran players (Smash Bros. and Melee) and new players.
Lots of people had their Wii's with them and a copy of Brawl and we made a lot of tournaments.

I've played around 20 hours already just this weekend (it's insane lol).
But anyway, haven't gone online yet. Can someone enlighten me?
If I add someone to my friend list, will he get a note or won't he even notice?

I'm curious because I hate the whole 'you've got to add each other in order for it to work' system. It would be better if the people you add get a note or something....

Anyway, people; please add me! 
My Brawl FC is in my sig.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 29, 2008)

Well going online in about 10 min. Insomniac666, added your FC.
Horrid Crow, I'll add your FC. Mine is in my sig.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jun 29, 2008)

Starting the game right now...
I'll add you.


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 29, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Well going online in about 10 min. Insomniac666, added your FC.
> Horrid Crow, I'll add your FC. Mine is in my sig.



cool, it still hasn't registered for me tho
yeah Horrid Crow I'll add you, my FC is also in my sig


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 29, 2008)

Whoevers on my friend list, I'm going online in about 10-15 minutes, so hopefully I'll see someone online and we can have a few fun matches.


----------



## MueTai (Jun 30, 2008)

Arrg Sonikku I saw you on tonight, but before I could join your game you went offline >_<

@ everyone that added me - can you add me again? Sonikku is the only person on my friend roster. I deleted everyone else I tried to add from here because none of them added me back.

Wtb friends T.T


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 30, 2008)

Lol, Mue it's alright. You and anyone else on my list, we need to set up some matches sometimes, so it's not always I see someone online and try to join their game but they go offline or vice-versa, lol.


----------



## Akira (Jun 30, 2008)

Good matches Nightmare, but sorry about the Bowser, that was my bro.


----------



## MueTai (Jun 30, 2008)

Sonikku what's up with your name XIII lol.

Btw is anyone else having trouble adding friends? I've had like 5 people say they added me but I don't see anything. So then I added them and it says "awaiting registration."  And why do some people on my list have red/yellow/green circles by their names?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 30, 2008)

Mue, 13 is my favourite number and I didn't want to just put 13. So I used roman numerals,
and the red/yellow/green circles are how good that persons connection is to the interwebz. Red being worst, green being best.


----------



## insomniac666 (Jun 30, 2008)

^^^hmmmmmmmmmm i dunno but ill add you so add me too k
EDIT: woops, thought Mue was above me, well whatever, I was taking to Mue


----------



## Gamble (Jun 30, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Mue, 13 is my favourite number and I didn't want to just put 13. So I used roman numerals,
> and the red/yellow/green circles are how good that persons connection is to the interwebz. Red being worst, green being best.



Blue being best


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 30, 2008)

Timbers doesn't have blue with anyone cause his connection fails so hard.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 30, 2008)

I have blue with two people.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 30, 2008)

10 for me, I win.


----------



## MueTai (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn brawl was lagging like hell for me tonight


----------



## Gamble (Jul 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> 10 for me, I win.



thats because you're all dirty canadians and nobody loves you.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 1, 2008)

Timbers said:


> thats because you're all dirty canadians and nobody loves you.



Of course.


----------



## MueTai (Jul 1, 2008)

Omg, I can never beat a level 9 Falco. He's so fast and hard to hit, it's really discouraging...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 1, 2008)

I main Falco, watch out MueTai.


----------



## MueTai (Jul 1, 2008)

lol. I like Wolf more than Falco. 

I just cleared all 41 solo events in one sitting. Event 41 was really hard... until I chose Pikachu and thunder-spammed my way to victory.


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 1, 2008)

MueTai said:


> lol. I like Wolf more than Falco.
> 
> I just cleared all 41 solo events in one sitting. Event 41 was really hard... until I chose Pikachu and thunder-spammed my way to victory.



Kill Mario first and it is easy. I just spammed counter with marth to kill him.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 1, 2008)

I used Ike and powered my way through.


----------



## Gamble (Jul 1, 2008)

MueTai said:


> lol. I like Wolf more than Falco.
> 
> I just cleared all 41 solo events in one sitting. Event 41 was really hard... until I chose Pikachu and thunder-spammed my way to victory.


The only event I had trouble with was Zelda having to climb up Rumble Falls. That shit was fucking hard. They gay ICs would always footstool me and fuck me up, I hated it so much.


BAD BD said:


> Kill Mario first and it is easy. I just spammed counter with marth to kill him.



i used ROB lol. Just camped ledge with laser and gyro, and everytime i could I'd knock the mario off the ledge because computers are stupid and never recover correctly.


----------



## Kek (Jul 1, 2008)

MueTai said:


> lol. I like Wolf more than Falco.
> 
> I just cleared all 41 solo events in one sitting. Event 41 was really hard... until I chose Pikachu and thunder-spammed my way to victory.



I like Fox more than either of them. 

I also used Ike on event 41.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 1, 2008)

Kek said:


> I like Fox more than either of them.
> 
> I *also used Ike on event 41.*



Now we have something in common.


----------



## MueTai (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't get how people can be good with Ike. I suck with him. I just can't seem to get anything going, he's so slow.  Same with Snake.



Timbers said:


> The only event I had trouble with was Zelda having to climb up Rumble Falls. That shit was fucking hard. They gay ICs would always footstool me and fuck me up, I hated it so much.



I cleared that one on the first try. However, the one where you're a weak Diddy and you have the Giant DK on your team vs. Lucario and Shiek is ridiculous. It took me like 5-6 tries.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 2, 2008)

For some reason, on the co-op events, I found the one where you were MK and Pit and you need to fight a bunch of Yoshis difficult.  it took me and my brother like 5 tries.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 2, 2008)

Did anyone else use TL on event 41? I just kept falling and up b. I was at 0% and didnt hit anyone. They kept killing themselves.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 2, 2008)

MueTai said:


> I don't get how people can be good with Ike. I suck with him. I just can't seem to get anything going, he's so slow.  Same with Snake.
> 
> 
> 
> I cleared that one on the first try. *However, the one where you're a weak Diddy and you have the Giant DK on your team vs. Lucario and Shiek is ridiculous. It took me like 5-6 tries.*



That one took me a ridiculous amount of tries.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 2, 2008)

Sorry for the double post but... Those were some very bad games I just played against Horrid Crow and whoever JACK8 was. Horrid Crow... Do you know any other moves other than Toon Link's dair? Also, everytime this JACK8 person lost he reset the match. I'm sorry, I'm deleting you off my list.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow. Immature.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 2, 2008)

Gravy, are you speaking to me?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 2, 2008)

Tilt we need to battle. I must test my Falco skills against another Falco user.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 2, 2008)

Lol, yes we must. It'll be an epic battle. Even more epic if there weren't any input lag.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 2, 2008)

There will always be lag, just have to learn how to deal with it. I also need some work against Lucario. I play the worst against a Lucario for some odd reason.


----------



## insomniac666 (Jul 2, 2008)

^^^so I guess you won't want to play me


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 2, 2008)

I actually think Lucario has replaced Falco as my first main.
Diddy and PKMN Trainer are slowly being added to my repertoire, and I'm working on Dedede.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 2, 2008)

insomniac666 said:


> ^^^so I guess you won't want to play me



I will play you. I need all the practice I can get. 

I currently just picked up Diddy and Luigi. Luigi is strangely addicting to play but a little awkward at times. As for Diddy I like his quickness but hate his recovery.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 2, 2008)

Brandon Heat I want to face you with my Lucario as well. I also hate Diddy's recovery.
But I love playing with those bananas.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 2, 2008)

Long time no see Nightmare. I did hate your Diddy but you never used the bananas enough.


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 2, 2008)

_its cuz i don't need em  ... but i do use them a bit more though ... but i mostly stick with air combat ... those dropkicks are beastly  _


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 2, 2008)

Agreed. His fair is beastly.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 2, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Gravy, are you speaking to me?



Yeah but the immature one was the guy who would close the match because he didn't win it.

Hell, I'm just freaking bored. I can't spectate matches anymore, and the 4th of July weekend just makes me feel lazy.

I should try fighting some of you guys sometime.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 3, 2008)

Gravy said:


> Yeah but the immature one was the guy who would close the match because he didn't win it.
> 
> Hell, I'm just freaking bored. I can't spectate matches anymore, and the 4th of July weekend just makes me feel lazy.
> 
> I should try fighting some of you guys sometime.



He really was immature. He did it 3 times, he was always the first one out.
Then eventually he just left the group, along with HorridCrow.


----------



## Kek (Jul 3, 2008)

Why are Stock 3 Level 9 comps so hard to beat without items on Final Destination?


----------



## Akuma (Jul 3, 2008)

You suck    ?


----------



## Kek (Jul 3, 2008)

Why don't you try it?


----------



## Akuma (Jul 3, 2008)

Dude It was a joke, also I dont play this game often anymore. Just with friends that come over.


----------



## Kek (Jul 3, 2008)

I was being sarcastic too, y'know. 





And is it just me, or do the comps "learn" how you play the more you fight them?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 3, 2008)

They aren't that hard. I must admit some are difficult. But that's usually if I'm using someone outside of my first 3-4 mains.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 3, 2008)

When you fight a single level 9 com, they try alot harder if there were 4. They get disracted easily lol.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 3, 2008)

Kek, I think it's just you lol, and Akuma, what do you mean?


----------



## Kek (Jul 3, 2008)

What happened to me was I was against Falco, using Fox. The first few matches, I was doing okay, and mainly winning. Then all of a sudden, it started using the down+shield to dodge all my attacks, over, and over, and over again. Then counter-smashed me into oblivion every time.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, owned. I should go against some lvl 9's later today. I'd like to see how I fair. All I've been mostly doing lately is Wi-Fi With Anyone. Except today, I had a whole bunch of fun 1v1's with my brother's friend using all kinds of people we don't know how to use. THEN I went back to Brawl With Anyone.


----------



## Kek (Jul 3, 2008)

I think a huge advantage are items. No assists trophies, hot curry, bombs, dragoon parts, weapons, bumpers; it makes a hard match to play.


----------



## Gamble (Jul 3, 2008)

MueTai said:


> I cleared that one on the first try. However, the one where you're a weak Diddy and you have the Giant DK on your team vs. Lucario and Shiek is ridiculous. It took me like 5-6 tries.





Sonikku Tilt said:


> That one took me a ridiculous amount of tries.



Yeah I cleared the diddy one first try. Just stayed away from both of them once I realized how fucking powerful they were, and let DK kill them. Just ran away and picked up shit and threw it at them.

--
Also the comps aren't that hard to beat. Find some human opponents, play them, and recognize how they play. Once you're familiar with that, you'll see how predictable and easily manipulated the comps are.


----------



## MueTai (Jul 3, 2008)

lol but my DK kept dying from those rainbow spikes. 

Ness and Bowser are slowly becoming my mains. I also play G&W, Lucas, Ganondorf, Zelda, and PKMN trainer a lot.

I've been _trying_ to get better with Snake, but I fucking suck with him still.  I refuse to play as Meta Knight.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 3, 2008)

If I play more tonight my mains my alter some.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 3, 2008)

Lets play some matches Tilt.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 3, 2008)

I can adapt to anyone really, though my best are still Kirby and Mario.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 3, 2008)

Brandon Heat, I'm sorry but my mom is hogging the TV atm. 
I'm so up for it but my living room TV is the closest thing to my ethernet port for my LAN adapter.


----------



## MueTai (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm downstairs from my router so I get a crappy connection.


----------



## Akira (Jul 4, 2008)

Added MueTai and Sonikku.

Anyone here want to play? My FC's 2664-2163-1138


----------



## Vergil (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm trying to get good at this. I'm not bad with Ike, DK, Bowser and kirby.

Anyone managed to use olimar well? I find him really difficult to play as


----------



## Kek (Jul 4, 2008)

Not me. Olimar is hard to play as and against. Damn pikmin.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 4, 2008)

At first, I was pretty shit with Olimar.  But with a little practice, you can see how good he his.  Seriously, those pikmin rack up damage fast.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 4, 2008)

anyone wanna brawl im bored


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm willing to go on and have some matches. FC is in my sig.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 4, 2008)

Brandon Heat said:


> I'm willing to go on and have some matches. FC is in my sig.



ok ill host, give me a few minutes


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 4, 2008)

good matches!! who is your main?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice matches. Only compliant is the four minute time limit. I felt that you had some cheap wins with sudden death or time running out and you had one more stock than me. For future matches you shouldn't have time limits for stock battles.

As for your playing, you have an okay ROB. You seemed to overuse his aerial attacks a bit. But honestly, I hate playing against ROBs though. 

As for my mains, I currently don't really have an order. I tend to use Toon Link, Falco and Kirby as my mains. I am currently trying to add Luigi and Diddy Kong to that list.


----------



## MueTai (Jul 4, 2008)

I won an online match using Snake! He is pretty fun and tricky to use, but sometimes it can pay off.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 4, 2008)

anyone wanna brawl!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mangekkio (Jul 5, 2008)

Who wants to brawl!


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 5, 2008)

My friend code: 0774 4156 2137 

PM me yours if you add me.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 5, 2008)

This can't just be me.  But I've noticed that whenever I have a battle and choose random characters, like 33% of the time, there will be 2 people with the same character.  Seriously, there are 35 characters to choose from!  Why does this keep on happening!?


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 5, 2008)

And it's bugged where you usually get the same exact color too, lawl.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 5, 2008)

I never use Random lol.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 5, 2008)

"Real men choose random."

- My boss, 
earlier this week before our lunchbreak Starcraft game.​


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 5, 2008)

I love random.  I agree with your Boss's statement.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 5, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> "Real men choose random."
> 
> - My boss,
> earlier this week before our lunchbreak Starcraft game.​



Lol                                .


----------



## Akira (Jul 5, 2008)

In be4 Violent-nin


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 5, 2008)

This doucheBag online keeps copying who I am playing as.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Jul 5, 2008)

Not sure if anyone has mentioned this yet, but there's a *new update* on *smashbros.com*! It's *Snapshots Galore #3*, and there's a few pictures that are pretty funny.





Check it out for yourself!


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 5, 2008)

I am going to check it out now.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 5, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> This doucheBag online keeps copying who I am playing as.



That's just him choosing random. It's a feature not a bug.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 5, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> This can't just be me.  But I've noticed that whenever I have a battle and choose random characters, like 33% of the time, there will be 2 people with the same character.  Seriously, there are 35 characters to choose from!  Why does this keep on happening!?



This isn't just you. Happens to me as well. And if I'm facing 3 computers randomly and 2 happen to be the same, I reset the match. Friggin' annoying.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 5, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> That's just him choosing random. It's a feature not a bug.



I never use random


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 5, 2008)

No joke, I just had a random battle, and all 3 CPUs were Jigglypuff.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 5, 2008)

Lol, owned.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 5, 2008)

Yea, I literally just paused for a moment, and facepalmed.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 5, 2008)

Lol, I find it funny, because the same exact thing happened to me. Three Jigglypuff. I lol'd.


----------



## insomniac666 (Jul 5, 2008)

random loves jigglypuff
I face off against jiggly about a third of the time and get jiggly within the first six characters


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 5, 2008)

Saw them but I can one up that one:




Gotta love winning with Kirby.


Anywho the person who asked about Olimar. Definately try him, he's one of the best characters in the game in the hands of someone who mastered him.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 5, 2008)

Random more likely to select least played characters. Soul Calibur 3 does that.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 5, 2008)

Well I was bored and choose all random computers and a random stage( I was going to watch.) the computer ended up being TL, Link, Zelda, and Ganondorf on zelda Bridge level.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 6, 2008)

Calamity, that right thurr, is epic.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 6, 2008)

I just unlocked all my characters.

Does anyone know how to unlock the full game in the master pieces, or are they just demos?


----------



## ctizz36 (Jul 6, 2008)

They are just demos that last a certain amount of time... you have to spend wii points on the Wii Shop Channel to play the games without the time limit... most of the game are 500 to 1000 wii points depending on what game it is... hope this helps


----------



## Toffeeman (Jul 6, 2008)

Anyone got any tips for Falcon? I feel I should at least try and get his game together since I've been playing a lot of Ike/MK/Sonic lately. Tips for Pikachu would also be appreciated.


----------



## Kek (Jul 6, 2008)

I got nothing on Falcon. Why not thunder-spam Pikachu? 

I need tips for ICs and Bowser.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 6, 2008)

ctizz36 said:


> They are just demos that last a certain amount of time... you have to spend wii points on the Wii Shop Channel to play the games without the time limit... most of the game are 500 to 1000 wii points depending on what game it is... hope this helps



Thanks                     .


----------



## ctizz36 (Jul 6, 2008)

@Ryuk You are welcome Ryuk

@Kek Man I hate Thunder-spamming Pikachu a whole lot


----------



## Akuma (Jul 6, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> Anyone got any tips for Falcon? I feel I should at least try and get his game together since I've been playing a lot of Ike/MK/Sonic lately. Tips for Pikachu would also be appreciated.



Learn how to attack from the edge with juice knee. If your going to jump time your aerials well. Learn to time his Dsmash for an edgeguard (one of the best ways to kill with Falc). To tell you the truth falcon hardly has any game with smash moves, and his aerials are quite inferior.


----------



## Masaki (Jul 6, 2008)

Okay, guys, I need to step up my game.

I need to figure out how to fight every character in the game.  I just got owned by DK due to lack of experience (from a player I've owned before).


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 6, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> Anyone got any tips for Falcon? I feel I should at least try and get his game together since I've been playing a lot of Ike/MK/Sonic lately. Tips for Pikachu would also be appreciated.



Knee for great justice. 

Spike.

Use falcon dive on people who try to chase after you've gone over the ledge.


----------



## Akira (Jul 6, 2008)

The knee is best used as a surprise tactic, using it for approaching will almost always get you killed. Try and use the Uair, I've always found it to be really underrated. As Akuma said, Falcon's smashes are mostly inferior apart from his Usmash which I've found can be used out of a dash which can be put to some good use. Also the spike has been nerfed considerably, so you're better off staying away from it.


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 6, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> The knee is best used as a surprise tactic, using it for approaching will almost always get you killed. *1.Try and use the Uair,* I've always found it to be really underrated. As Akuma said, Falcon's smashes are mostly inferior apart from his Usmash which I've found can be used out of a dash which can be put to some good use. *2.Also the spike has been nerfed considerably, so you're better off staying away from it.*



1. Good point I forgot that

2. It is still his second best areal attack if if you miss with it it sends them flying sideways. If you just tilt down Captain falcon doesn't fall faster when he uses it. That makes it much safer.


----------



## SkriK (Jul 6, 2008)

Is the wi-fi connection games always laggy? or is it only during the day when most people play?


----------



## Akira (Jul 6, 2008)

It depends heavily on who you're playing with, and also the quality of your own connection. I've never got a perfect connection, and one of my friends lives about three minutes away from me on foot.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 6, 2008)

Who wants to Brawl?


----------



## Akira (Jul 6, 2008)

I'll play you Ryuk.
FC: 2664-2163-1138
Name: Core


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 6, 2008)

I added you  .


----------



## Akira (Jul 6, 2008)

GG's Ryuk, but ten stocks? That bored me to tears near the end.

Also lulz at Dedede's box owning on Delfino Plaza.

Oh and by the way, MK has a move other than the side B


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 6, 2008)

Dude you was cracking me and my bro up on the last match. Lulz.
Oh, I didn't put the 10 stocks, my bro did. Good Game though.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 6, 2008)

Anyone on my list, I'm online right now. Fenrir I added you back.


----------



## Akira (Jul 6, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Anyone on my list, I'm online right now. Fenrir I added you back.



Thanks, I'd play you now if my matches with Ryuk didn't feel like running a marathon. Without the use of my legs.


----------



## MueTai (Jul 6, 2008)

Sonikku is still my only friend. Someone else add me please.


----------



## Akira (Jul 6, 2008)

I added you a few days back Muetai. I can't play right now but here's my FC:2664-2163-1138


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jul 6, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=vs5tkOcqz-I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, I'm offline for now, but anyone on my list that wants to go at it, give me a heads up and I'll go back online.


----------



## Masaki (Jul 6, 2008)

Someone who's good with a lot of characters:

Brawl me


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 6, 2008)

K413P said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=vs5tkOcqz-I[/YOUTUBE]



Old Typical Kirbopher Flash. (Collab this time.)

Had some epic fights this weekend.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't decide who to main. It's between MetaKnight, Donkey Kong, Mario, and R.O.B.


----------



## Kek (Jul 7, 2008)

Why not main all 4? 

I would choose MK due to the fact that I main him.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 7, 2008)

Kek said:


> Why not main all 4?
> 
> I would choose MK due to the fact that I main him.



Yeah MK rocks. I did main DK for awhile but he has a terrible jump. ROB was my first main, and I just started to use Mario.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 7, 2008)

I actually want to revise my mains. But it seems I can't get away from Lucario, he's my main "Go-to" guy now. I've been using Mario, R.O.B., PKMN Trainer, Diddy and some others but the only ones that I'm getting used to is ROB and Diddy. Mario is ok but I can't get used to him, my brother mains him also, and for some reason, since I got the game back in March, I still can't get used to PKMN Trainer.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, Pok?mon Trainer I can't get used to either. Lucario I can use fairly well, I am not very good with Diddy, I can own with ROB though.


----------



## Kek (Jul 7, 2008)

I can use Lucario if I had to, but Diddy and ROB are impossible for me. I never really tried playing as PKMN trainer. I just stick to MK, Toon Link, IC, DDD, Fox or Bowser.


----------



## crimsomnaruto (Jul 7, 2008)

hey everyone im new to the forum and i just got smash bros brawl 3 weeks ago and just looking to meet other awesome players who have game to. right now my mains are fox,lucas ness, diddy  and ike.


----------



## MueTai (Jul 7, 2008)

@Fenrir - I'll add you as soon as my Wii decides to connect to my Wifi 

So I tried out Snake and Olimar for a day.  I just couldn't get used to them. It's the fact that I still haven't mastered the sensitivity for using tilts, so I use Snake's front smash by accident and get punished for it because it's so slow.  Olimar I did a little better with, but he just felt too weird for me to get anything going with him.


----------



## Akira (Jul 7, 2008)

Snake has the best Ftilt in the entire game, so I'd advise learning how to use it very quickly.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jul 7, 2008)

Kek said:


> Why not main all 4?



I agree you should use all four Ryuk... I use four mains too


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 7, 2008)

Six mains FTW.


----------



## Jin-E (Jul 7, 2008)

Can anyone offer me some advice on Event 14? 

The one with Olivar and protecting those 6 flowers against Pikachu & other Pokemon thingy. They grow so fucking slow, die by simple punches and there is little room to manevour


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 7, 2008)

MetaKnight and ROB are great choices for main. Both have good air and ground games while barely having any disadvantages. I never really got use to using MK though. His special moves were hard to getting use to. As for DK, I hate his recovery and Mario can't compare with Luigi.  

Like everyone says, main all four.If your good at all four, then don't make yourself choose between them. Just rotate each battle and enjoy owning people with all characters. But having five mains is the cool thing.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 7, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Six mains FTW.



Twenty one mains FTW.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 7, 2008)

40 mains FTW.


----------



## MueTai (Jul 7, 2008)

Ok so earlier in this thread I complained about getting raped repeatedly by level 9 Falcos. Well, I've found another level 9 that I have a horrible win percentage against; PKMN Trainer.  Most notable is Squirtle, who juggles and runs circles around me, making good use of his damn B-> and his up smash.  The other 2 I can deal with, but I can rarely beat Squirtle.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 7, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> 40 mains FTW.



WHOA! You play Jump Ultimate Stars too?


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 7, 2008)

Jin-E said:


> Can anyone offer me some advice on Event 14?
> 
> The one with Olivar and protecting those 6 flowers against Pikachu & other Pokemon thingy. They grow so fucking slow, die by simple punches and there is little room to manevour



Run away. Just restart if one dies.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 8, 2008)

So I hear TenshiOni is THE KING this game on NF. 

True of False?

Just curious.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 8, 2008)

Huh?        :S


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 8, 2008)

Gravy said:


> WHOA! You play Jump Ultimate Stars too?


Of course. 


stud_muffin22 said:


> So I hear TenshiOni is THE KING this game on NF.
> 
> True of False?
> 
> Just curious.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 8, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Of course.



I added you and MueTai to my friend roster, anyone want to brawl?


----------



## Girl29 (Jul 8, 2008)

Played Melee for a while and then Brawl came out and the tournament scene (non-online) became horrible. It just doesn't feel like it should, I want L-Cancel back!  I guess I'll stick with melee. They royally screwed C Falc in Brawl aswell. He feels..... eh, not as fast as he was before.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 8, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> So I hear TenshiOni is THE KING this game on NF.
> 
> True of False?
> 
> Just curious.



Lol wat?

Speaking of which...I love how the first NF Brawl tourney never ended, and is just *STILL* sitting there. I'm glad I didn't bother entering it... unfortunate waste of time it was.

 The second one which I did enter never got off the ground and failed miserably. So, yeah I'll stick with local and GB tourneys lol.


----------



## Akira (Jul 8, 2008)

What happened with the NF tourney? I remember Nin quit due to boredom which prompted Shion to basically banish himself from NF because he felt like he wasn't getting enough respect or something.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 8, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> What happened with the NF tourney? I remember Nin quit due to boredom which prompted Shion to basically banish himself from NF because he felt like he wasn't getting enough respect or something.



Yeah it was pretty much left at that....Vio quit and Shion left NF "forever" due to the shit he was supposedly getting. The tournament is still there, but it is idle and there is no clear winner.


----------



## Akira (Jul 8, 2008)

I would suggest we call the last tournament a draw and start a new one, but I can't see it ending any differently to be honest.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 8, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I would suggest we call the last tournament a draw and start a new one, but I can't see it ending any differently to be honest.



Yea....if the last two are any indication having a brawl tourney here would be quite difficult due to conflicting schedules and such.

However, the pokemon tourney seemed to finish fine so I dunno. I probably won't sign up if there is a next one though...due to reasons already stated.


----------



## Masaki (Jul 8, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Huh?        :S



I heard from Marie/Darkhope/Chair you're a beast with every character.

I need to practice with that exact same thing.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 8, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Shion left NF "forever" due to the shit he was supposedly getting.



He's a dumbass, he had taunts like "You fucking suck!" and would constantly talk shit to all of us. Like we're supposed to like the guy after all that >_> and I still swiped his fucking ass off the floor and he never entirely admits it.


----------



## MueTai (Jul 9, 2008)

Gotta love random online play. I just left a team battle with me and a Pit that did nothing but spam arrows and forward smash, vs. a Pikachu spammer and a forward B spamming Pit.


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 9, 2008)

_lol pit and pika are spammers 

though pika is nowhere near the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) tastic level of spam and cheap shit Pit is on 
_


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 9, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Yeah it was pretty much left at that....Vio quit and Shion left NF "forever" due to the shit he was supposedly getting. The tournament is still there, but it is idle and there is no clear winner.


_oh shit i remember this perfectly 

im responsible for shions leave  

i finally came out and said nobody really enjoys fighting shion 

his fucking spam fox and those fucking taunts  

ah good times, good times ... shion was cool though, it just takes skill to get along with that guy  
_


----------



## Masurao (Jul 9, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _oh shit i remember this perfectly
> 
> im responsible for shions leave
> 
> ...



Lol he was a spammer/predictable, but he wasn't hard to fight. Timbers and Vio gave me more of a challenge obviously, beacause they were better than me. 

He did beat my MK early on when I just started using him, and our Foxes were even. I never fought him with my Wolf or Ness though(my best).

 I am so tempted to post his farewell speech here...he took things way out of context.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 9, 2008)

Masaki said:


> I heard from Marie/Darkhope/Chair you're a beast with every character.
> 
> I need to practice with that exact same thing.



Yeah I faced her the other night.

I'm alright, I'm funny as it sounds a Random mainer at the moment, and plan to stay that way for a while. 

---------------


Shion did take things way too serious, but oh well. He does still log on NF but doesn't post in any of the SSBB threads, I'm pretty sure he's still playing Brawl as much as ever, just not with any of us.

This thread, has basically become the match making thread right now, since that thread is a graveyard at the moment.

Edit:

Nice set Nightmare, The Joker ftw.


----------



## Gamble (Jul 9, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> He's a dumbass, he had taunts like "You fucking suck!" and would constantly talk shit to all of us. Like we're supposed to like the guy after all that >_> and I still swiped his fucking ass off the floor and he never entirely admits it.



He did the same thing to me. And when he finally does take a set off of me (goddamnit SDs /johns) he removes me and refuses to play after, then bullshits around telling everyone I ignore his requests to play n shit.

I lol'd when he was getting a hardon over the fact he beat you or some shit, talking about how awesome he was because you weren't "all that hot" or some crap.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeh, he had to savor every little win he could get. Poor guy.


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 9, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah I faced her the other night.
> 
> I'm alright, I'm funny as it sounds a Random mainer at the moment, and plan to stay that way for a while.
> 
> ...


_JOKER 

now ... anyone up here to fight ... i really don't give a darn who, just give me a fight _


----------



## Akira (Jul 9, 2008)

I'll play you Nightmare.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 9, 2008)

I need to have some fun matches. Its time to FFA.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 9, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> Yeh, he had to savor every little win he could get. Poor guy.



Lol I remeber when I beat his Fox with Pikachu...he was like "oh yeah..I was distracted" or some shit.


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 9, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I'll play you Nightmare.


_aight whats your brawl name and ummm let me turn my shit on first  _


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 9, 2008)

_great games BH and um core  

though i got trashed most of the time i did come up with the best victory 

Sneak attack double KO Falcon PUUUUNCH :LMAO 
_


----------



## Akira (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm Core heh. 

That Falcon Punch was frikkin' epic man.. Good games.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 9, 2008)

I had some bad luck with those matches. I always got hit for the final smashes or for some reason messed up my recovery. Seems like you have gotten better with most of your characters NM. We need to solo some time. 

Who is Core anyways?
Edit: Ah Fenrir. Nice Lucas. When I play Lucas I tend to shy from his aerial game which ends up screwing me over.


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 9, 2008)

_lol funny ass thing was ... i though i was good as dead considering i had so much more damage then you two ... but i gave it my final shot and it fucking came through :rofl
ya BH ... i just got it offical .. Diddy Kong is now my best fighter ... i trashed you two with him ... Toon Link is now my second best  
_


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah your Diddy was insane. I hate the fact that whenever I picked a character, either someone else picked him or there was an identical character on the field. I still owned two Marths with a Sonic though.


----------



## Akira (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks BH, it was my first time using him properly against anyone actually good, and I think hes decent. But just one thing, Luigi is better in the air than Lucas if you close in and play really offensively. About the Sonic vs Marth(s) match, I literally gave up all hope when I saw you break that last smash ball 

And Nightmare, your Diddy is practically infuriating (but in a good way ) trying to mount an attack with about 100 bananas and some fucking monkey jumping on Ike's head was really hard.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah my Luigi still needs a lot of work. I am trying to master the super jump smash by stunning the opponent with a regular hit. It worked a couple of times on NM.  My air game with Luigi is mainly his forward and backward attacks. I have heard his regular air move is a good knockout move though.


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 9, 2008)

_lol i know what your saying fenrir ... Ike is such a bad match for my diddy ... i was just toying around with you at the end  ... it was funny watching you struggle  _


----------



## Akira (Jul 9, 2008)

@BH Luigi's Bair is really fast and can be used to chase opponents really well, I think it did it to Nightmare on Yoshi's Island. Try using the tornado as well, it has decent priority and can be used for a fast approach, not to mention that it throws enemies up at the end.

@Nightmare I knew I wasn't going to win at the end so I kind of accepted it and died a little inside as Ike went flying off the stage.


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 9, 2008)

_yo anyone here up for a solo fight  _


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm up, I'm up! Haven't Brawl'd for a long while though, so forgive my rust...


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 9, 2008)

_yo shriker ill take ya  ... ill make games ... you join  _


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 9, 2008)

_what the fuck is up with this lag  ... imma reconnect everything on my wii now  _


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2008)

Hold on, wanna try this again? I'm gonna switch to the wireless connection.


----------



## Gamble (Jul 9, 2008)

people playing brawl again? oh my!


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 9, 2008)

_aight shriker ... you host this time though  _


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2008)

LOL, I no, write??? 

Yo, 'Mare... I'm good to go again.


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 9, 2008)

_ok yea shirker its over man  

our connections suck too much ass: facepalm 
_


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2008)

Me agrees, mah friend... and the one day I decide to get back on... Ah, well... hope we can give it another shot some other time. *shrugs*


----------



## MueTai (Jul 9, 2008)

What the hell man. Every time I log on everyone else if offline.

MrChubz


----------



## Akira (Jul 9, 2008)

MueTai said:


> What the hell man. Every time I log on everyone else if offline.
> 
> MrChubz



Just look at who's viewing the forum and either PM them or post in the Brawl thread asking if anyone wants to play?


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jul 9, 2008)

I'll be online in probably one hour if anyone wants to join in some matches. ^_^


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 9, 2008)

Timbers said:


> people playing brawl again? oh my!



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 9, 2008)

_hmmm ... in that hour from when you posted i might fight you DK  _


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm in the mood for some matches as well. I will be on shortly, anyone free meet me online.


----------



## Jin-E (Jul 9, 2008)

"Adds everyone on this page on SSBB friendlist"


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 9, 2008)

_ nice one Jin ... i guess it would be too annoying to PM us all ...  _


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 9, 2008)

MueTai said:


> What the hell man. Every time I log on everyone else if offline.
> 
> she



I added you.

My main is MetaKnight and my back up is Wario/DK/ROB.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 9, 2008)

Some nice and fun matches Jin-E. Sorry about the last match in Spear Pillar. I was trying to pick Smashville but I moved to quickly.


----------



## Jin-E (Jul 9, 2008)

> nice one Jin ... i guess it would be too annoying to PM us all ...


I did you and after that i kinda figured out "Oh fuck being polite for once"




Brandon Heat said:


> Some nice and fun matches Jin-E. Sorry about the last match in Spear Pillar. I was trying to pick Smashville but I moved to quickly.



You pwned me hard in the first 3 matches

got a bit of consolation with Fox.

So much more fun and challenging playing against another human being rather than a dull comp. XD


----------



## MueTai (Jul 9, 2008)

Ryuk, you're on my list.

Violent, Brandon, Jin, Kakashi, and Nightmare I'm gonna go add you now.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 9, 2008)

I recently Picked up Meta - Knight, It doesnt take long to get good with him lol. I dropped him already.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah sorry Night, i was out and didn't get home til now. Now I am busy playing Rock Band with a few friends. I might get back on later tonight if anyone wants to play. 

On a side note everyone that added me, or posted that they added me, I will add you guys when I get online. I have not played online in a while so it should be fun to play. ^_^

Also I might be on for most of the night playing Brawl or hoping to find people to play, since I do not work tomorrow. =D


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 9, 2008)

MueTai said:


> Ryuk, you're on my list.
> 
> Violent, Brandon, Jin, Kakashi, and Nightmare I'm gonna go add you now.


_ya man ... like Jin i most likely will be adding you tomorrow  _


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 9, 2008)

Anyone that added me, I'll be adding you tomorrow, this is also for anyone that decides to add me any time tonight, it also goes to Ryuk, who I know added be a couple days back, I'll add you tomorrow, hang tight.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 10, 2008)

Yo, Sonniku, mind if I add you tomorrow? Mah code's in mah sig.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 10, 2008)

Sure thing, go ahead.


----------



## Akira (Jul 10, 2008)

Anyone want to play?


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 10, 2008)

_aight im bored whose gonna fight me  _


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 10, 2008)

I would but I don't have access to my Wii atm.


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 10, 2008)

_aw  ... and i was in the mood to stomp out some people  _


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm up for some matches NM. I will be on in a couple minutes for anyone that wants to fight.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 10, 2008)

Nightmare, if you add my FC I'll add yours and we can go in about 10 minutes if you want. You wanna create the room?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 10, 2008)

I can fight you Tilt if you want.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm online now. Nightmare I added you.

EDIT: Sure BH.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 10, 2008)

Who are BX.3 and DK? lol


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jul 10, 2008)

Sorry i left, too much lag. maybe 1v1 it won't be as bad, but i decided to drop from the 4 player free for all.

btw I am DK


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 10, 2008)

BX 3 was lagging a lot. When he left everything was perfect.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jul 10, 2008)

I'll try to get online later today. Like in 30 minutes. I am off to get me some lunch. Hope to play some of you guys later today. ^_^


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 10, 2008)

Alright, BH those were some really fun matches, I enjoyed it we gotta do it again sometimes. BX 3 and DK you two are on my friend list now.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 10, 2008)

Fun matches Tilt. Falco vs Falco was epic like expected. I sort of started slacking towards the end with IC and Pokemon Trainer. Overall great matches but I was a little tired but I will be back on a little later for some more matches.


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 10, 2008)

_yo tilt ill add ya now  _


----------



## Akira (Jul 10, 2008)

Right. Who wants some?


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 10, 2008)

_come one i got game set up already ... ANYONE CAN JOIN  _


----------



## Shirker (Jul 10, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Who are BX.3 and DK? lol



I'm BX 3.

Sorry, about the lag, somehow, I knew it was me. I dunno why my connection's been so sucky lately... it really pisses me off. 'specially since I got a damn Lan Adapter. Guess, _that_ was money well spent. 

So you're... the guy with the Roman Numerals. I was wondering who that was. Well, hopefully, I can get this connection problem worked out and we can play some real matches soon. Hopefully updating this thing helps a bit.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh alright, you're BX 3.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 10, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Alright, BH those were some really fun matches, I enjoyed it we gotta do it again sometimes. BX 3 and DK you two are on my friend list now.



Did you add me yet?


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jul 10, 2008)

I'll be on at 3pm central time which is about 30 minutes from now. So I will join any room I see. ;D


----------



## Akira (Jul 10, 2008)

Good games Nightmare. I was sucking majorly though, I'm trying to learn Falco.

Anyone else want a match?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 10, 2008)

I'll give it another go in about 20 minutes.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 10, 2008)

Fun matches Fenrir and DK. Ali was a friend of mine, that doesn't really play Brawl that much. Sorry about the Kirbycide with Snake Fenrir.  Overall had some enjoyable FFA matches.


----------



## Akira (Jul 10, 2008)

Heh, I deserved it after basically rolling into Kirby's mouth. God I was playing really badly today  but good games anyway.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice matches BH. I have not played this game in a while online, so i was trying to get the rust off. It was fun. Now that I know more people play, it should be more fun to go online. I had to get out after some matches with Core i think that was his name. Fun matches and nice Ness man. I will be going on later today when I have more free time. But so far it was fun. ^_^

EDIT:
ah it was you Fenrir, nice matches man. Sorry I left after the 3rd one, but I have to go and take care of some things first. I will get online later though.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 10, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Did you add me yet?



Added ya.


----------



## MueTai (Jul 10, 2008)

Ahh finally got home from work. In case anyone was wondering, my name in Brawl is PJ2. (Because I'm Paul John II irl).

I'll hop in after dinner, in case anyone is playing.


----------



## 4KT (Jul 11, 2008)

anyone here got an account on smashboards(swf)? or all is brawl?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 11, 2008)

hmm. Anyone want to play? I haven't played in a bit so...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm up for some matches Skeets. I will be on in a couple minutes if that's okay.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 11, 2008)

O.K I'll meet you there.


----------



## Akira (Jul 11, 2008)

Anyone want to play?


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm just curious, does anyone know where I can find higher quality vertions of the character art?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice matches Skeets. I haven't played a good Snake player in a long time. It seems that TL has become my main as of late. But I still need to work a bit on his air game which seems to be lacking.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 11, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Added ya.



Cool, I will brawl you tomorrow.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 11, 2008)

Anyone wanna Brawl? I can go online ATM.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Jul 12, 2008)

Does anyone know if a NTSC (US) copy can be played online with a PAL (Euro) one?


----------



## Tenrow (Jul 12, 2008)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Does anyone know if a NTSC (US) copy can be played online with a PAL (Euro) one?



I'm pretty sure... no. I believe Wiis are not region-free.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 12, 2008)

For some reason I am uber against my friends with Luigi,
there good too.
Any other character I use they rape.


----------



## MueTai (Jul 12, 2008)

Today I kept getting disconnected every time I went into the waiting room. I didn't get to play a single game online.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 12, 2008)

MueTai said:


> Today I kept getting disconnected every time I went into the waiting room. I didn't get to play a single game online.




Do you get the error code 86420?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 12, 2008)

HK-47 said:


> For some reason I am uber against my friends with Luigi,
> there good too.
> Any other character I use they rape.



That's because..

Luigi>>>>>>>>>Everyone else. True story.


----------



## Akira (Jul 12, 2008)

Luigi is by far the most underrated character in the entire game. Fact.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 12, 2008)

Captain Falcon is the most underrated character in the game. 

No matter how high you rate him, he's always just that much higher.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 12, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Captain Falcon is the most underrated character in the game.
> 
> No matter how high you rate him, he's always just that much higher.



No, he sucks in this game x__x


----------



## Akira (Jul 12, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> No, he sucks in this game x__x




Falcon's crapness is often greatly exaggerated, but yeah he is pretty mediocre.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jul 12, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Luigi is by far the most underrated character in the entire game. Fact.



I hear my cousin uses Luigi and beats his fianc?e in the from what I hear from him

I can't wait to battle him online and possibly lose to him


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 12, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Do you get the error code 86420?



I think that's the error code I get at times. Does it mean anything serious?


----------



## Akira (Jul 12, 2008)

I think it appears when the person who you're trying to play with's firewall is blocking the connection. That is according to Nintendo btw, and the real cause is more likely to be their abysmal online service not being able to handle more than five people playing Brawl online at any time.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 12, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> I think that's the error code I get at times. Does it mean anything serious?



If you dont get it alot its nothing serious, But if your like me you get it all the time..

Your suppose to disable your firewall, or open ports. Usually its because the firewall is blocking you from connecting to other people.


----------



## MueTai (Jul 12, 2008)

I don't think I even have a firewall   Fenrir is probably closer to the truth.

Luigi is a great character. It amazes me how his f smash chop has so much power. I see him used a lot online.

I've been doing good with Bowser, Wolf, and Ness as of late. I can never figure out a main because I have random hot streaks with different characters.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 12, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Luigi is by far the most underrated character in the entire game. Fact.



This is so true. People don't consider Luigi's amazing air game and ability to create combos. Too bad I have yet to master this.


----------



## Akira (Jul 12, 2008)

We should have some Luigi dittos sometime.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 12, 2008)

MueTai said:


> I don't think I even have a firewall   Fenrir is probably closer to the truth.
> 
> Luigi is a great character. It amazes me how his f smash chop has so much power. I see him used a lot online.
> 
> I've been doing good with *Bowser*, Wolf, and *Ness* as of late. I can never figure out a main because I have random hot streaks with different characters.



You got automatic respect for using Bowser and Ness, instead of being like most people and running to Meta Knight and Snake.


----------



## Akira (Jul 12, 2008)

Bowser and Ness are ridiculously unpopular. So many people automatically assume them both to be absolute shite, which makes it all the more pleasing to give them a beat down.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 12, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> We should have some Luigi dittos sometime.



Sounds like fun. I am free for some matches for the next couple of hours.


----------



## Akira (Jul 12, 2008)

The Room has been made!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 12, 2008)

Logging on now.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Jul 12, 2008)

Lookin' for a Luigi to fight? Well then I'm your man. 
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=o0FC-4k3V7U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

*BRAWL CODE: 5155-2598-4126*

If you're want to brawl, then just ask! ^_^


----------



## Akira (Jul 12, 2008)

Fun matches BH, good Weegee you got there 

Edit: I added you BlueNinja. I can't play right now but my FC's in the sig.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice matches Fenrir.  I sort of started to catch on to some of Luigi combos towards the end. His air game is insane. I need to learn how to put more pressure on the opponent like you did to me for most of the match. Thanks for the training rounds. 

@BlueNinja
I will add you next time I get on. The Luigi trend has begun.


----------



## Akira (Jul 12, 2008)

Anytime man. I'm not sure if you noticed, but Luigi can combo all aerials into his jab combo. Throughout our matches we were both landing nairs, bairs, fairs, uairs and tornadoes and then going into the jab combo with literally zero lag.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 12, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> *Bowser* and Ness are ridiculously unpopular. So many people automatically assume them both to be absolute shite, which makes it all the more pleasing to give them a beat down.



=                  D


----------



## MueTai (Jul 12, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> You got automatic respect for using Bowser and Ness, instead of being like most people and running to Meta Knight and Snake.





Fenrir said:


> Bowser and Ness are ridiculously unpopular. So many people automatically assume them both to be absolute shite, which makes it all the more pleasing to give them a beat down.



It is very satisfying when I come in 1st with Bowser. Indeed Ness is rarely played, probably because everyone uses Lucas. I like how Ness plays better than Lucas anyways (yo-yo ftw).  I can't stand using or playing against Meta Knight. I respect a good Snake player though, I couldn't get a feel for him.

I've also been trying out DK, but he's taking some getting used to. He feels like a worse version of Bowser. :Rezno>_< (smiley unrelated)


----------



## Akuma (Jul 12, 2008)

Ness Is much cooler anyways, I base my character preferences on looks and what games I like. Except Link he is probably my favorite Nintendo Character and I just dont like his playing style.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 12, 2008)

About to update my mains. I think right now my current mains are:
Link, Mario, R.O.B., Ness, Lucario, and Pit.

The characters I use outside of that for fun are:
Marth, Ike, Wario, Olimar, D3, and Ganon.

EDIT: Oh, also Diddy after Ganon.


----------



## Gamble (Jul 12, 2008)

Brandon Heat said:


> This is so true. People don't consider Luigi's amazing air game and ability to create combos. Too bad I have yet to master this.



Well, I think that's why people aren't too crazy about him. He's got a fantastic air game, but his ground game is traaaaash. The fact that hitstun blows and airdodging is super easy mode, it makes it hard for him to set up anything good. Still a great character though, just lacks a versatile game it would seem. 

DK is too good, he rapes house in Brawl.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 12, 2008)

Now people are finally realizing DK is pimp, something I've known since day one.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 12, 2008)

My brother mains DK, Fox, and Pikachu.


----------



## MueTai (Jul 13, 2008)

I don't know if DK "rapes house," but I do think he is underrated (and underplayed).  His tilts are great.  I can never seem to land his B->


----------



## Akira (Jul 13, 2008)

MueTai said:


> I don't know if DK "rapes house," but I do think he is underrated (and underplayed).  His tilts are great.  I can never seem to land his B->





MueTai said:


> It is very satisfying when I come in 1st with Bowser. Indeed Ness is rarely played, probably because everyone uses Lucas. I like how Ness plays better than Lucas anyways (yo-yo ftw).  I can't stand using or playing against Meta Knight. I respect a good Snake player though, I couldn't get a feel for him.
> 
> I've also been trying out DK, but he's taking some getting used to. He feels like a worse version of Bowser. :Rezno>_< (smiley unrelated)



DK is probably the fastest super heavyweight in the whole game, and throws out bairs, ftilts and dsmashes stupidly quickly. The reason you think DK feels like an inferior version of Bowser is probably because you're playing them too similarly.

And about Ness, I've been maining him since SSB64, and it is annoying that people forget him in favour of Lucas who is probably easier to pick up but I don't think is as good overall.

Finally, yes. Dsmash spamming MK's can go fuck themselves.


----------



## Gamble (Jul 13, 2008)

MueTai said:


> I don't know if DK "rapes house," but I do think he is underrated (and underplayed).  His tilts are great.  I can never seem to land his B->



DK has such great matchups on the heavier played characters, excluding Falco. 

He's a tank.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jul 13, 2008)

DK is my best main and the fact that I mostly use him when I'm fighting


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 13, 2008)

Is the lag any better when you play against your frineds?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 13, 2008)

For the most part, all that remains is input lag. I _hate_ input lag.


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 13, 2008)

That sucks.

I use mostly fast characters.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 13, 2008)

I use about 2 agile characters. The rest are about medium speed.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm going online if anyone wants to play. =D


----------



## smk (Jul 13, 2008)

Timbers said:


> excluding Falco.



And King Dedede, his chain grab is DK's greatest weakness because it's impossible to get out of due to how big DK is. DK struggles against Dedede, though, his Bair is actually good against Dedede... still, despite that great strength he tumbles from Dedede's range.


----------



## Akira (Jul 13, 2008)

Dedede can use spacing against DK very well. Since DK is lacking any projectiles Dedede can keep him at bay by throwing Waddle-dees, and poking with ftilts.

Edit: Fancy a game DK?


----------



## MueTai (Jul 13, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> DK is probably the fastest super heavyweight in the whole game, and throws out bairs, ftilts and dsmashes stupidly quickly. The reason you think DK feels like an inferior version of Bowser is probably because you're playing them too similarly.



Sir, you could be on to something.


----------



## Akira (Jul 13, 2008)

GG's DK and Shirker. Heh, you guys got raped by Ike.

Fun stuff in our solo's as well Shirker, you've got a good Captain Falcon.

Also @Blue! I'm not going to lie, your playstyle fucked me off a lot. Camping like hell, spamming items like the laser gun, taunting constantly, it was annoying even during the matches I won.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2008)

Changed your name to "Core?" Well that clears some stuff up for me, cause I never remembered adding a guy named "Core" to my friends list. And thanks for the compliment on CF. Maybe I should add him to my mains; I usually only use him to screw around and get the ocassional Farukon Panch (That one that I got on DKakashi was a friggin thing of beauty. ).

Anyway, in our 1v1s, I was reminded of 2 things:
1.) How rusty I've gotten
2.) How much I _F**KING_ hate FE characters.

You owned me throughout most of those matches, but the matches against your Marth/Ike I don't wanna take the time to even remember . Still, they were really fun none the less. I'm seriously regretting neglecting my Brawl for so long.

DK, Blue (Whoever that is...) fun FFF matches. Most fun I've had in a while this summer. Been bored outta my skull lately.


----------



## Akira (Jul 13, 2008)

Heh, my name changes practically once a month but I think I'll stick with Core for a while yet.

Also, I was planning to make a separate thread for this but to be honest there isn't much point, but does anybody else think Brawl's metagame is being butchered by it's terrible online service?
Ever since lag was introduced as a gameplay factor, I've found myself hardly ever going to spikes and actually trying to learn each character a lot less, in favourite of just rolling around in circles and waiting for my opponent to mess up. Playstyles like spammers and campers are getting more and more common at least online, and I get the feeling that my own skills with each character are declining in favour of a more spammy playstyle which works, frankly, much more effectively online while your opponent is struggling with both you and the input lag. I understand that the obvious solution is "Don't play online", but most of my friends suck so I'm only going to play skilled players if I either bear with the awful service or move to somewhere with a better gaming community, something I'm not exactly planning on doing.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah they were fun I kept trying to dodge and air dodge those punches and it never worked and i just took the hit head on... which frankly killed me every time.... ;o;

Is ok though it was fun, i rarely do free for alls but it was fun this time around.

I might go back on later but idk atm, i have to do some things. GGs Fenrir and BX 3 and that other person. >_>

I might go online for some 1v1s later though. ^_^


----------



## Gamble (Jul 13, 2008)

smk said:


> And King Dedede, his chain grab is DK's greatest weakness because it's impossible to get out of due to how big DK is. DK struggles against Dedede, though, his Bair is actually good against Dedede... still, despite that great strength he tumbles from Dedede's range.


Forgot about DDD. I didn't have a list in front of me, was just going off of memory.


Fenrir said:


> Dedede can use spacing against DK very well. Since DK is lacking any projectiles Dedede can keep him at bay by throwing Waddle-dees, and poking with ftilts.
> 
> Edit: Fancy a game DK?


DDD infinites DK. Everything else about the match is irrelevant.


----------



## Akira (Jul 13, 2008)

Can DDD infinite Bowser as well?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2008)

@ Fenrir's earlier post:
Yeah, I have about the same problem in terms of friends. They don't suck (...ok, one of them does, but that's cuz he's so Melee centered that he doesn't even bother to learn his way around the game...), but they also aren't the most challenging.

Anyway, I think that Brawl's online input lag is but a small hinderance in gameplay. yeah, because you can't rely on in-heat-of-battle thinking all that much because of lag, occasionally it causes the player (or atleast me) to play either too offensively or defensively. Flat out, like you said, spamming the hell outta moves just works better some of the time (Especially in 4PFFF matches.).

Now does online screw with the metagame a bit. Well, yes. Any type of change in the gaming experience during online play will alter your abilities against an offline opponent, but unless you spend _all_ your play time online doing nothing _but_ spamming and camping, the experience shouldn't be ZOMG-huuuge. I for one have gained a ton of experience from online play and learned a deal about my mains and other characters.

Long story short, yes, there's a small dent in the metagame, but as long as the hinderences in online don't become habit, the skillls learned from it can carry over greatly.

That's just my 2 cents...


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Jul 13, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Also @Blue! I'm not going to lie, your playstyle fucked me off a lot. Camping like hell, spamming items like the laser gun, taunting constantly, it was annoying even during the matches I won.


LOL Thank you. Luigi is a very unpredictable character. Don't you worry though; I got a few more tricks up the old sleeve. 

I'm going to jump online now if anyone's interested in a brawl.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm up for some Luigi fun. Logging on now.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice battling there Heat. I see you main as Luigi too.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 13, 2008)

Had some weird lag those battles. I'm not sure if it was just me or the whole battle. Luigi is one of my mains but I tend to still play better with TL.


----------



## Gamble (Jul 14, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Can DDD infinite Bowser as well?



Bowser, DK, Samus, Mario, Luigi


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 14, 2008)

Lol, I use DDD sometimes, one of my brothers mains DK, the other mains Mario, and our friend mains Samus. There's 3/5 of the characters.


----------



## Gamble (Jul 14, 2008)

Your friends should find secondaries then.


----------



## Akira (Jul 14, 2008)

BlueNinja44 said:


> LOL Thank you. Luigi is a very unpredictable character. Don't you worry though; I got a few more tricks up the old sleeve.
> 
> I'm going to jump online now if anyone's interested in a brawl.



Just so you know, standing in the corner and doing fuck all waiting for items to drop is not being unpredictable.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Jul 14, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Just so you know, standing in the corner and doing fuck all waiting for items to drop is not being unpredictable.



I know.


----------



## MueTai (Jul 14, 2008)

You seem proud of being an obnoxious player Blue. Remind me not to play against you.

I haven't been able to connect to the WFC at all lately. :\


----------



## Gamble (Jul 14, 2008)

obnoxious people on the internet?

Do tell.


----------



## MueTai (Jul 14, 2008)

Lulz.

Kinda like the Lucas I just fought. Ran away for 2 mins then PK thundered my DK and won sudden death.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 15, 2008)

Or kinda like a Marth I fought that only ran and taunted for the whole match, then when I got near him he surprise attacked me. I still won the match, thankfully.


----------



## MueTai (Jul 15, 2008)

My mom had a meeting/party here today with a bunch of old people I don't know, so I basically locked myself downstairs and played Brawl for half the day. (I never saw any of you online  )

Aside from getting horribly raped by some random guy who played Lucas/Wolf, I did really well. I've practiced and DK has become one of my strongest characters. G&W is still one of my favorites. I am extremely hot/cold with Ness though. One game I felt invincible and raped everyone with my yoyo's and baseball bat, and other games I felt useless. Meh.

I tried out a few characters today. I spent an hour or so using DDD, who I just can't get used to.  I am terrible with Peach, I'd go as far as to say she's my worst character.  Jigglypuff is fun to play, but I'm not so great with her.  Lucario is meh. I am actually formidable with ROB, however.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 16, 2008)

Hay guys, who wants to play.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 16, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Hay guys, who wants to play.



I'd love to play =)

1032-0896-7050


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 16, 2008)

I will log on shortly as well. Anyone up for some matches meet me online.


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 16, 2008)

ny1 alive right now for some games


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jul 17, 2008)

well here my Marth getting Raped.........(i really really do much better these are replays BTW)

VIDEO

My friend is really one of the best CF players(i guess)


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 17, 2008)

I am going to play later.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 17, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> well here my Marth getting Raped.........(i really really do much better these are replays BTW)
> 
> VIDEO
> 
> My friend is really one of the best CF players(i guess)



Lots of useless edgeguarding. There were plenty of times where either of you could have gotten low percent kills because of that. It happened anyways. 

Unfortunately that shit only works in Melee.

You missed a couple of ledge hop Dairs, too. Instead you did Uair? >_>


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jul 17, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> Lots of useless edgeguarding. There were plenty of times where either of you could have gotten low percent kills because of that. It happened anyways.
> 
> Unfortunately that shit only works in Melee.
> 
> You missed a couple of ledge hop Dairs, too. Instead you did Uair? >_>



I was playing alot of melee that day the first for macthes playing brawl i tryed to wavedash backward.

Also i think i was rushing for some reason i didnt even try to space.


Ehh nobody rate me really i was off my game(i hate to john about it tho), just rate my friend.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 17, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> I was playing alot of melee that day the first for macthes playing brawl i tryed to wavedash backward.
> 
> Also i think i was rushing for some reason i didnt even try to space.
> 
> ...



Melee johns, it's all good, I understand too


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jul 17, 2008)

ehh for the fun of it iam just post the list of melee johns!!!

 john
(noun)

A statement or action that detracts from the validity or quality of a competition (or its implied significance), irrespective of truth.

(verb)

to express a john
__________________________________________________
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯
Sportsmanship johns
• Good match
• Nice combo
• I suck
• You're much better than me
• I should quit
• I'm going to lose
• I got lucky
• You're too good
• Nice mindgames
• Good DI
• Nice tech
• Good sweetspot

Self johns
• I wasn't trying
• I let you win
• My fingers hurt
• My hands are sweaty / greasy
• My eyes hurt
• I don't have my glasses
• I'm tired
• I've been drinking / toking
• I'm hungry
• I'm out of practice
• I don't care
• I don't own this game
• I have a life
• I'll win next time
• I kept killing myself
• I would win if I didn't SD so much
• I'll whoop your *** at another game
• I just started learning how to play
• I'm just playing for fun
• I don't money match
• I need my name tag on
• I was the wrong color
• I hate this controller slot
• I need music while I play
• I was just sandbagging
• I know I'm better than you

Foe johns
• You suck
• You need high-tier characters win
• You have to counter-pick me to win
• You play this game way too much
• You play cheap
• You hack / cheat / glitch
• You're already warmed up
• You play with better people
• You take this too seriously

Insult johns
• **** you, you ****** ****er
• Your mother
• My ***** > yours
• at least I have a girlfriend

Generic johns
• Interesting
• Wow..
• Hmmm
• :sigh:

Demographic johns
• Can you stay out this late on a school night, kid?
• Aren't you a little too old to play games?
• Wow you're asian what chance did I have..
• Black people are inherently good at this ****!
• Spanish FTW apparently..
• Wow I got beat by a girl.

Hardware johns
• The television is laggy
• My controller is malfunctioning
• I just got this controller
• This isn't my controller
• My controller is really old
• I'm not used to this version of smash
• It's not my gamecube / memory card

Gameplay johns
• I hate this starting position
• The level gayed me
• The game glitched
• The camera sucks on this level
• Pause messed me up
• Vibration is throwing me off
• WTF just happened
• How did you hit me?
• How did I miss you?
• Pitch a tent, camper
• Spam some more
• You only have one move
• There's nothing I can do!
• Stop running from me
• Chainthrowing is gay
• That's so broken
• Wow that took no skill
• You're so predictable!
• I wish my character would do what I wanted
• Whatever this isn't my main
• Items are retarded
• C-stick is cheap
• How did I miss the ledge?
• Where was my midair?!
• ****it I saw that coming
• I so teched that
• This game is so stupid
• * L R A Start *
• * hits controller, ganks plug *

Level johns
• Cloud denied me
• Cloud saved you
• Claptrap wrecked me
• The barrel sucks
• Moving levels are stupid
• Wind ****ed up my recovery
• ... Poké Floats?!

Anomaly johns
• Phantom hit..
• Get luckier with misfire / judgement hammer / turnip pull plz
• Woah, random spike / invisible ceiling glitch
• I fell through the level..

Environment johns
• Temperature is uncomfortable
• Lighting is poor
• Smell / noise is distracting
• TV is too small
• Poor angle of the TV
• This seat sucks
• Volume is too low
• DooDah is here

Tournament johns
• If I had gone I would've won
• Pools / brackets are rigged
• Seeding sucked
• Facility is small / crappy
• Not enough TVs
• Poor venue
• House take is too much
• Pot is too small
• Entry fee is too small
• Entry fee is too large
• Too far away
• Home region advantage :'(
• Taking too long
• I play worse at tournaments
• I was too nervous
• I got pulled over for having TVs in the back of my car..

Tournament Organizer johns
• We're having a door fee in addition to our take of the pot
• We expected more people
• Not enough cubes/tvs
• People are slowing us down
• The AC isn't working
• No outside food
• Stop yelling
• Noucles punched a hole in my wall
• Bawls? Cost $2.00

Team johns
• My partner sucked
• Too chaotic
• They targeted me
• Partner jacked my stock
• Friendly fire blows
• Wow this level lags

FFA johns
• I lost track of where I was
• Omg team some more noobies
• I can't edge guard!
• I'm sorry I lost because I actually had balls and faught

Crew johns
• You guys got lucky with the lineup
• Too bad we rape you guys in everything else
• We were missing some people

Forum johns
• You're lucky you live far from me
• I would wreck you IRL
• You post like a 2 year old
• You aren't funny
• Learn some grammar
• You don't know what you're talking about
• I have more posts than you
• I have more rep than you
• My sign-up date is older
• Use the search bar
• TLDR

Meta johns
• No johns

Took form a very old melee thread.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jul 17, 2008)

more.


• You're lucky I don't own this game
• The worst part is, is you're not even good.
• Wow auto-targeting me
• You just throw out hitboxes
• I was in damage mode
• Chronic hitboxes all over me
• The game just cheated for you and you know it.

1.) I was malnutritioned, I didn't eat for six days.
2.) I had some wierd type of rare Pnuemonia that prevented me from seeing clearly.
3.) I had a fever of 103.7
4.) I was drunk off some type of German Beer.
5.) I smoked a cigarillo, but turns out a Jamacian put some of that green stuff in it, and I was seeing 2 and 3 of the characters I was fighting, this caused me to suicide quite a bit.
6.) I had a new strain of the Bird Flu, but I managed to get over that.
7.) I was suffering from Dizziness and my equalibrium was off due to me walking for that six days in the desert sun.
8.) I didn't own a gamecube and only played ever few weeks or so by hiking up to the Apalachian mountains every two weeks, having to fight mountain goats, Yetti's (Snowmen things), The real life Popo and Nana, a Dragon, and finally Harry potter strung out just to reach the gamecube, you don't even wanna know what epic feat I had to accomplish Just to get the T.V. to play it on.


----------



## sanji's left eye (Jul 17, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> ehh for the fun of it iam just post the list of melee johns!!!
> 
> john
> (noun)
> ...



hahaha whenver i lose i use 1 of those excuses. ppl have used some of those forum ones on me. good job


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 17, 2008)

Legit:

? Cloud denied me
? Cloud saved you
? Claptrap wrecked me
? The barrel sucks
? Moving levels are stupid
? Wind ****ed up my recovery
? ... Pok? Floats?!


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 17, 2008)

_BAD you play brawl  _


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jul 17, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _BAD you play brawl  _



NO JOHNS!!!


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 18, 2008)

_which one of you bastards wants to fight  _


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 18, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _BAD you play brawl  _



I do. I am just too lazy to write down my friend code.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 19, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> I do. I am just too lazy to write down my friend code.



What is it?


----------



## Jin-E (Jul 19, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> I'd love to play =)
> 
> 1032-0896-7050



Ok if i add you?


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 19, 2008)

shur         .


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 19, 2008)

Wasn't even aware Chem still plays online.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jul 20, 2008)

/Thread

Falcon Pwnch to Roundhousekick

Easily Curbstomp's AnyThing you can think of By over 9000!


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 20, 2008)

Anyone want to brawl? FC in sig.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jul 22, 2008)

someone play wiff me 

if you want to i'll be on aim my sn is "gordohumphrey"


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jul 22, 2008)

My new Vids

Me vs link
Video1


My friend IC vs My friend Captain faclon(money macth.........)
Video2


Also please Subscribe!!!(I owe it my friend who uploads these videos)


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 25, 2008)

WAAAAAAAHAHAHA!


----------



## Shirker (Jul 25, 2008)

............


----------



## MueTai (Jul 26, 2008)

Man I was in the laggiest game today... I'd press a button and my character would react 2-3 seconds later. I managed to win though, got a 2 kill with DK's big punch.


----------



## Kai (Jul 29, 2008)

Dead ass thread.

People play anymoar?


----------



## ctizz36 (Jul 29, 2008)

I still do ... I played my brothers and lost all the matches... I need to improve


----------



## Kek (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, I broke both my gamecube controlers. And I can't play with anything else, so I've not been playing for awhile.

But I am trying to play as capt. falcon.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 29, 2008)

Meeh i bought this, but it felt like a disappointment somehow.

Liked SSBM More i guess. D:


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 29, 2008)

I STILL PLAY!
DAMN YOU, DEAD THREAD!!


----------



## iSora (Jul 29, 2008)

This thread is just slightly more active than the matchmaking thread :/

So who does everyone main here?

I use Marth and then Ike. Online I proabably perform better with other characters because of the lag.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm free for a bit right now. Gimme you FC. Mine's in mah sig.


----------



## iSora (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm actually about to eat so I won't play now, but my FC is 1976 9869 8676

Online name will be Ryu. Feel free to join anytime unless my comment is "Tournament" or something along those lines. That means I'm in an AiB online tourney.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 30, 2008)

I main Ness, Marth, R.O.B., Mario/Luigi, Snake, Ike, Lucario, Link, Peach, Wario, Zelda, Pit, Kirby, Falco, Wolf, and Captain Falcon.

Yea, I know, that's alot of characters, but truth be told they are all my mains. X3
Also, I'm trying to get the hang of Olimar.

EDIT: Just realized I basically main about half the full roster. Lol, 17 out of 35 ftw. Or if you're technical, 17 out of 39. The other 4 being: Shiek, ZSS, Ivysaur and Charizard (or the other two Pokemon other than the one you choose to fight with first).


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jul 30, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> WAAAAAAAHAHAHA!



I dont know what is more scary, this pic or you signature


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 30, 2008)

Bored and looking for some matches. Anyone up for some?


----------



## Aeon (Aug 2, 2008)

Is this thread still alive? I read in the Matchmaking Thread to come here instead. I wouldn't mind playing some matches with whoever drops by here. I've been on All is Brawl lately though.


----------



## iSora (Aug 4, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Is this thread still alive? I read in the Matchmaking Thread to come here instead. I wouldn't mind playing some matches with whoever drops by here. I've been on All is Brawl lately though.



Same. AiB is just easier...


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 4, 2008)

I got to beat the shit out of my boss at Brawl the other day... X3

Link whut anime is dat in ur sig?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 4, 2008)

Why, that's Katekyo Hitman Reborn! (exclamation mark included).


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 4, 2008)

Ah, I stopped watching that series a while ago...I hear it gets good later on but 20-some episodes in and I couldn't take it anymore... :/


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 4, 2008)

Yea, I stopped at around 40-something... Lol, I need to catch up a good 50 some episodes.


----------



## AllGoodNamesAreTaken (Aug 4, 2008)

Main: Marth
Secondary: MK, DK, Rob

Brawl FC: Lost my game... will be getting a new one.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a question... When using Peach, how do you float so close to the ground? Never found out how to... Any answers are appreciated, thanks.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 5, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> I have a question... When using Peach, how do you float so close to the ground? Never found out how to... Any answers are appreciated, thanks.



hold down and press x twice.

i havent played this game in months
might play some later tonight


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks so much for the answer lol. I had no clue how to do it up until now, thanks, I really needed that.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 5, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Thanks so much for the answer lol. I had no clue how to do it up until now, thanks, I really needed that.



no prob its very useful cause you can use aerials like smash attacks on the ground


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 7, 2008)

Kizuna Opening

Yes! 

Kizuna Opening

I'm addicted to Captain GARFalcon.


----------



## Kaizer503 (Aug 8, 2008)

Sweet how I found this thread. I used to have a Wii, but my mom sent it away. Nevertheless, I play Brawl at my friend's house and I hooked up his Wi-Fi about a month ago.

Mains: Mario, Ike, Marth
Secondaries: Pit, Metaknight

FC:0130-3391-4629

Preferred Brawl settings: 3-stock, no items, neutral and counterpick stages. (Basically, tournament settings) We can play with items from time to time if you want.

Come and get me!


----------



## Last leaf village ninja (Aug 8, 2008)

just got mine online by wireless.

2793-2672-1275

I'm tryina add everyone on here cuz i dunno how this still works.


----------



## Kaizer503 (Aug 8, 2008)

Last leaf village ninja said:


> just got mine online by wireless.
> 
> 2793-2672-1275
> 
> I'm tryina add everyone on here cuz i dunno how this still works.


One must register an FC of another and the other person must do the same to your FC. That way, you can play against each other.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 8, 2008)

Meta Knight is awesome.


----------



## dilbot (Aug 8, 2008)

Just replayed my old friend at Brawl...he fucking uses all the glitches in the book....it's so annoying. 'specially Snakes Mortar slide and pikachu's agility thing. He owns me every time!


----------



## Kaizer503 (Aug 8, 2008)

dilbot said:


> Just replayed my old friend at Brawl...he fucking uses all the glitches in the book....it's so annoying. 'specially Snakes Mortar slide and pikachu's agility thing. He owns me every time!


I'll admit that Snake is a pain considering he's one of the best characters in the game. And yes, mortar sliding is a pain as well. If you're good with Mario, you can actually cape it. Watch out for his F-tilt and U-tilt. It has invisible hitboxes that extend more than the arms and leg show. Snake has a lot of KO moves, but because of his weight, he's easily juggled and comboed. Adapt to your friend's fighting style and find his pattern. Everyone that plays a fighting game has some sort of pattern. Just predict what he'll do next and punish him for his mistake. For example, if he's a roll spammer, just predict when he'll roll and attack him when the invisibility frames are gone. In all fighting games, there are characters that are obviously better than others but if you're a better player than the person you're fighting against, you needn't worry. Hope this advice of mine helped you.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Aug 8, 2008)

I main Pit and Snake but I'm working on Sheik and a few others


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 8, 2008)

I getting better with Peach.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 9, 2008)

Played in troney i won 1 in the winer's bracket lost then won 2 in the loser bracket.

i didn't do too bad.......


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 9, 2008)

probaly an old pic but still lol


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Aug 9, 2008)

^ Gahahaha! I love it!  ^


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 9, 2008)

If I can find out my friend code, does anyone want a match?


----------



## iSora (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm game


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 9, 2008)

Ok, found it, whats your code?


----------



## iSora (Aug 9, 2008)

1976 9869 8676

Name is Sora. You host, I'll see you on.


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 9, 2008)

Ok, I am going on now.


----------



## iSora (Aug 9, 2008)

Change the rules to a stock match...


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 9, 2008)

Figured it out.

Sorry for my ignorance, my first time online.


----------



## iSora (Aug 9, 2008)

I'll host then. Leaving after ythis game to host


----------



## iSora (Aug 9, 2008)

Turn your items off. it's getting dumb :/


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 9, 2008)

I really do hate the fucking arena.

Well that was embarrassing, but thanks for the battles.


----------



## iSora (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah, good games. You should learn to shield attacks. Was kinda hard for me to punish you for doing so with Samus but I got you good with Ike.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 9, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> /Thread
> 
> Falcon Pwnch to Roundhousekick
> 
> Easily Curbstomp's AnyThing you can think of By over 9000!



o rly? Bruce Lee's kick made a man's head completely disappear from all time and space.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8DzjUR_xQw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 10, 2008)

Shoddragon said:


> o rly? Bruce Lee's kick made a man's head completely disappear from all time and space.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8DzjUR_xQw[/YOUTUBE]



You can count Bruce lee kicks is too fast for a human's small brains to comprehend,thus meaning you can't think of it that would be too much of a mindgame.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 10, 2008)

Just got a Wii and SSBB. Guess I gotta go buy a wireless router so I can hook it up. Give me a week to get good with Marth, Ike, or Sonic.


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 10, 2008)

Anyone want to play?


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 10, 2008)

I still don't have a wii yet......


----------



## Burke (Aug 10, 2008)

i love brawl so much that i created a thread in the gaming section here where you can create movesets for characters you would like to see in brawl and even improve on the movesets of already existing characters.l
it is so cool and indepth
oh and if anyone wants to brawl me just pm your code and my code is in my signature


----------



## Akuma (Aug 10, 2008)

To bad this game is so 4 months ago.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 10, 2008)

Akuma said:


> To bad this game is so 4 months ago.



Lol yah....I have a hard time playing this game for more than an hour, without getting bored.

But, it was still damn fun for the first few months.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Aug 10, 2008)

Surprisingly a few weeks after I first played this game I started going on like 1 weeks streaks were I wouldn't even play this game but Now for the past Month or so Its almost all I've played.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 11, 2008)

EVO08 Brawl results.
Final Results:

1st - CPU(R.O.B) I think
2nd - Ken (Marth)
3rd - Hall
4th - SK97
5th - Darwin/Peapo
7th - WDRM/Bardull


----------



## Draffut (Aug 11, 2008)

sharinganSaSuKe99 said:


> Surprisingly a few weeks after I first played this game I started going on like 1 weeks streaks were I wouldn't even play this game but Now for the past Month or so Its almost all I've played.



About once every 2 weeks a bunch of friends come over and we play alot of Rockband/SSBB/Guilty Gear.

Outside of this bi-weekly event, none of us even touch the game.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 12, 2008)

Holy shit holy shit


----------



## Kek (Aug 12, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Holy shit holy shit


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 12, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Holy shit holy shit


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 12, 2008)

_who still plays this game  _


----------



## Kek (Aug 12, 2008)

Everybody.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 12, 2008)

I do                            .


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 12, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _who still plays this game  _


----------



## Kiba (Aug 12, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _who still plays this game  _



Hey well just started playing after a month still good game and i still don't have all the chracters


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 12, 2008)

Kek said:


> Everybody.





Sonikku Tilt said:


> I do                            .






Kiba said:


> Hey well just started playing after a month still good game and i still don't have all the chracters



you guys are idiots  

you completely misunderstood  

i meant as the serious question ... Who still plays this game  ... cuz i wanna fight them


----------



## Kek (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh. I would, but I have no wifi. Unless you wanna come over sometime.


----------



## Kiba (Aug 12, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> you guys are idiots
> 
> you completely misunderstood
> 
> i meant as the serious question ... Who still plays this game  ... cuz i wanna fight them



I understood


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 12, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _who still plays this game  _





Sonikku Tilt said:


> That a challenge?



What do you mean? I understood.


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 12, 2008)

_lol you silly gooses  ... anyway ... who the fuck is up to fight ... sonikku maybe  _


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 13, 2008)

I'd love to NM but wi-fi is acting like a bitch lately.


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 13, 2008)

_ah  ... well i haven't been on Wifi recently so i wouldn't know  _


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Aug 13, 2008)

I would play, but currently practicing offline for a tourney coming up and would rather not risk playing with lag to mess me up. XD

Though I should be free to play next week if you want nightmare. =D


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 13, 2008)

What area you rep(play in) Dark Kakashi?


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Aug 13, 2008)

I am Midwest, so mainly anything in this area. Illinois, Michigan, Wisconsin, the north central part. XD

I was planning on going to the big Michigan tourney this weekend, but work ruined that. ;o;


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 13, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> I would play, but currently practicing offline for a tourney coming up and would rather not risk playing with lag to mess me up. XD
> 
> Though I should be free to play next week if you want nightmare. =D


_lol next week ... im gonna be in Florida on the 19th  _


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Aug 13, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _lol next week ... im gonna be in Florida on the 19th  _



That still leaves Sunday and Monday free.


----------



## Akira (Aug 13, 2008)

Nightmare and DK playing Brawl again?!


----------



## iSora (Aug 13, 2008)

Is it really that exciting !?


----------



## Akira (Aug 13, 2008)

^Well, NF used to have a pretty active Brawl community which literally died in the space of about a week.


----------



## iSora (Aug 13, 2008)

How does anything die so fast?


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 13, 2008)

Overkill.
We played it 24/7 then it got to the point of ADD and boredness


----------



## Kek (Aug 13, 2008)

^ Yea, that's pretty much it.


----------



## ipakmann (Aug 13, 2008)

here are my thoughts on final smashes

i love them they are an inserting element to the game but some of them are not based off of the source material or aren't that character's most powerful attack. 
examples:
there is no such thing as aura storm. 
kirby's final smash should be either star rod or crash. 
link's final smash and move set should coincide with twilight princess more. 
mario's final smash is fail. 
pokemon of pokemon trainer should have separate finals like blast burn frenzy plant and hydro cannon. 
star fox characters should not all have landmasters arwings anyone.
donkey kong um yeah 

jigglypuff not touching epic fail 

and thous are my thoughts


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 13, 2008)

Dark Kakashi said:


> That still leaves Sunday and Monday free.


_sure man ill take ya ass on  _


Fenrir said:


> Nightmare and DK playing Brawl again?!


_i know right  ... nah but the reason Brawl sorta died ... it lacks voice chat ... everyone know you can't have a game as competitive as super smash bros without trash talking  _


----------



## iSora (Aug 13, 2008)

SSBB does need voice chat really bad...


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 13, 2008)

_exactly  _


----------



## Akira (Aug 13, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _sure man ill take ya ass on  _
> 
> _i know right  ... nah but the reason Brawl sorta died ... it lacks voice chat ... everyone know you can't have a game as competitive as super smash bros without trash talking  _



As much as I'd like voice chat, it would probably cause the return of a certain trash talking, Fox maining NF member which I wouldn't be altogether too keen on. I can see nintendo fucking up voice chat though, like making everybody sound exactly the same and giving them all monotone voices to protect all the kids from the nonexistant paedophiles.


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 13, 2008)

_lol ya don't know about Wii speak fenrir  ... they are coming with voice chat for Wii ... im not sure if Brawl will be able to use it ... and yo ... i got no problems with Shion ... he just needs to stop playing and making it boring  ... and i would love talking shit with him back and forth  _


----------



## Akira (Aug 13, 2008)

Didn't know Wii was getting voice chat?
Good news I guess.

About Shion, it's just well, when his taunts are stuff like "SUCK MY DICKKKK!!!!" then it isn't a good sign for what he'd be like on voice chat


----------



## iSora (Aug 13, 2008)

Trash talking is just part of the fun. Wii speak probably won't work for Brawl sadly...


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 13, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Didn't know Wii was getting voice chat?
> Good news I guess.
> 
> About Shion, it's just well, when his taunts are stuff like "SUCK MY DICKKKK!!!!" then it isn't a good sign for what he'd be like on voice chat


_thats why i had the taunt set up that goes "Fuck You" for everytime he would use it  _


Hatake Sora said:


> Trash talking is just part of the fun. Wii speak probably won't work for Brawl sadly...


_yeah it probably won't  _


----------



## Kai (Aug 13, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> ^Well, NF used to have a pretty active Brawl community which literally died in the space of about a week.


The competitive ones in the community are still playing, just not visiting NF about it. Remember NF kind of showed its brilliant handling of things in its first Brawl wifi tournament.


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 13, 2008)

_whatever happened with that tourney ... did anyone win  ... i didn't join ... i didn't trust it to be good ... was i right  _


----------



## PeterNaruto (Aug 13, 2008)

I can take on anyone with Fox.


----------



## iSora (Aug 13, 2008)

That's pretty true. I still play but I use AllisBrawl for the matchmaking...


----------



## Kiba (Aug 13, 2008)

PeterNaruto said:


> I can take on anyone with Fox.



lol fox just became my main my main was zelda but now fox anyway brawl anybody tonight not now got go church and might be back around 9:00pm.

Edit:change my mind fox not my main still zelda


----------



## omniwind (Aug 13, 2008)

Kiba said:


> lol fox just became my main my main was zelda but now fox anyway brawl anybody tonight not now got go church and might be back around 9:00pm.



Zeldas a fucking beast in this game.  Link, Ike, Metaknight, and mario bros ftw. To bad I don't have wifi.  Love the satisfaction of hitting a real opponent with the knee of justice.


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 13, 2008)

_Zelda is for cheap shits  _


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 13, 2008)

I never knew Donkey Show was a cheap shit 



Nightmare said:


> _ZeldaPit is for cheap shits  _


Oh wait,I misread it,this is fact


----------



## iSora (Aug 13, 2008)

ZeldaPitMeta Knight is for cheap shits 

Just keeping it going


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hatake Sora said:


> ZeldaPitMeta Knight is for cheap shits
> 
> Just keeping it going




ZeldaPitMeta KnightIke is for cheap shits 

But he's my main


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 14, 2008)

_Zelda, Pit, Marth are main cheap shits ... WTF you mean Donkey Show was a cheap shit  ... anyone here wanna fight me ... im fucking bored and need to kick someones ass  _


----------



## iSora (Aug 14, 2008)

I totally agree. Ike is  beyond broken. What kind of monster has that kind of power. Oh wait...

ZeldaPitMeta KnightIkeSnake is for cheap shits 

I completely misread that...


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 14, 2008)

_hatake ... you wanna fight ... Ike isn't too much of a cheap shit ... hes incredibly easy to dodge for me at least  _


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 14, 2008)

I main Snake and Marth though,they arnt Cheap shits 
and yeah,Donkey Show raped with Zelda


----------



## iSora (Aug 14, 2008)

Sorry Nightmare. My brother is using the Wii right now. I've had it for most of the day.

Ike bit was sarcasm 
Ike is the most predictable character in the game


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 14, 2008)

_so ... is anyone gonna come up and fight me  _


----------



## Kiba (Aug 14, 2008)

omniwind said:


> Zeldas a fucking beast in this game.  Link, Ike, Metaknight, and mario bros ftw. To bad I don't have wifi.  Love the satisfaction of hitting a real opponent with the knee of justice.



yes i love the knee of of justice  she's my second main anyway well fox took my first now >.< anyway anybody want brawl me now the time only got 30mins.


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 14, 2008)

Crappy Wifi is crappy


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 14, 2008)

_kiba ill fight you  _


----------



## Kiba (Aug 14, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _kiba ill fight you  _



Alright set up the match be on in 5min.


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 14, 2008)

_aight i added you ... so join quick ... its a 3 stock no items ... cool  _


----------



## Kiba (Aug 14, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _aight i added you ... so join quick ... its a 3 stock no items ... cool  _



lol i need more practice your good nightmare


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 14, 2008)

_just need to say Kiba ... the "Fuck U" taunt is used only in certain situation  ... you hit one of those situations ... you can't be a good fighter if you rely on cheap kills like that  ... overall ... pretty fun matches man ... you MK had me nervous that i was gonna lose ...  ... you think im good 

i fought you with my decent guys ... i never once used any of my top 3  
_


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 14, 2008)

Has Nightmare been training all this time since I last faced him?


----------



## Kiba (Aug 14, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _just need to say Kiba ... the "Fuck U" taunt is used only in certain situation  ... you hit one of those situations ... you can't be a good fighter if you rely on cheap kills like that  ... overall ... pretty fun matches man ... you MK had me nervous that i was gonna lose ...  _



yeah was starting off good metaknight then i messed up swt i always do that with him btw nightmare kicked my ass lol well going train bit meta online.


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 14, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Has Nightmare been training all this time since I last faced him?


_lol me fighting Kiba was the first match i had in a while  ... though i did get better with other character ... My falco is the worst space animal now  ... i can't believe he was my best ... im not bad with wolf ... fox ... fox is like ehh lol ... I love using ZSS ... but Kiba kept the items on so samus kept coming up  ... still beat your ass Kiba and i suck with samus  ... though i am better than before i guess  _


Kiba said:


> yeah was starting off good metaknight then i messed up swt i always do that with him btw nightmare kicked my ass lol well going train bit meta online.


_keep working with MK ... don't get too predictable man ... thats my advice to you  ... your MK never got worse ... he got incredibly predictable ... thats why you beat me once ... and never again :sweat_


----------



## iSora (Aug 14, 2008)

Samus and ZSS are awsome. The first of which really suffers from lag :/


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 14, 2008)

_lol nah ... its ZSS who suffer from lag most of the time ... there was some input lag in Nightmare vs Kiba 

i got around fine with samus ... ZSS was being a crazy bitch though  
_


----------



## iSora (Aug 14, 2008)

ZSS has fast attacks and little after lag and  quicker roll. Samus is pretty much the exact opposite. Take it from me(since I main both), in a competative online environment, Samus suffers more.


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 14, 2008)

_aight i need more fights ... who here can give em to me _


----------



## Kek (Aug 14, 2008)

I thought ZSS was faster, but had more lag and vice versa with samus. I can do okay wiht both, but I'm usually better with ZSS.


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 14, 2008)

_ZSS FTW man  _


----------



## Kek (Aug 14, 2008)

Agreed. 

I love her stunning ability.


----------



## iSora (Aug 14, 2008)

ZSS is just plain win


----------



## Akira (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm surprised I'm doing this, but who wants some?


My FC's 2664-2163-1138


Please beware I'm dreadfully rusty


----------



## Gamble (Aug 15, 2008)

Zamus is so laggy lol..


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 15, 2008)

^Hmm..thought you quit this site like another person who shall remain nameless.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 15, 2008)

Been fighting someone that is heavy on Zero Suit Samus as of late. That whip is a pain in the ass when you don't block it on time.


----------



## ctizz36 (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of the Zero Suit Samus I'm not very good at controlling her... I do play as Samus but whenever I play as her I don't use the final smash to become her... I'm that bad with her


----------



## Masurao (Aug 15, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Zamus is so laggy lol..



Lol...holy shit it's Timbers.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 15, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> ^Hmm..thought you quit this site like another person who shall remain nameless.



ahh that person 

im sure he was lurking around one time


----------



## iSora (Aug 15, 2008)

ctizz36 said:


> I'm not a big fan of the Zero Suit Samus I'm not very good at controlling her... I do play as Samus but whenever I play as her I don't use the final smash to become her... I'm that bad with her



Most people are the exact opposite. 

and lol Shion


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 15, 2008)

It's hard to come back to Brawl after playing Melee again. It just hurts. It hurts my heart


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 15, 2008)

Lol Melee.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 15, 2008)

my friend code for SSBB is:3566-1426-7123

if anyone is up for a brawl in about 2 hours I'll play you ( probably lose tho). Just let me know.


----------



## iSora (Aug 15, 2008)

I'll be back by then so sure, I'll play.


----------



## iSora (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm here so PM me anytime Shoddragon.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 15, 2008)

havent played in awhile. Ill play i guess

my BC:


----------



## iSora (Aug 15, 2008)

Added and joining


----------



## iSora (Aug 16, 2008)

Should have smashed me when I busted my shield xD


----------



## Kiba (Aug 16, 2008)

ill play if a 4 player match or 3 miss that tired these 1on1s


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 16, 2008)

Shoddragon said:


> my friend code for SSBB is:3566-1426-7123
> 
> if anyone is up for a brawl in about 2 hours I'll play you ( probably lose tho). Just let me know.



Added and I'll brawl you if you are on.


----------



## iSora (Aug 16, 2008)

1976 9869 8676

Match anyone?

I'm tired of Ty's items/running...


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 16, 2008)

Hatake Sora said:


> 1976 9869 8676
> 
> Match anyone?
> 
> I'm tired of Ty's items/running...



Sure, and added.


----------



## iSora (Aug 16, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> Sure, and added.



You host. 

Hope the lag isn't too bad :/

Hate my mains in lag xD


----------



## Kiba (Aug 16, 2008)

yeah go ahead add me anybody online now.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 16, 2008)

Ah, that was fun Hatake Sora. ^__^


----------



## iSora (Aug 16, 2008)

Good games Jet. I'm getting kinda tired and hungry so I'll stop for now. We should play again later


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 16, 2008)

Sure, no problem. Next time I'll actually stick to a few characters instead of all of them.


----------



## iSora (Aug 16, 2008)

I don't really mind. It's fun to face other characters.

Who's your main anyway? You should be able to guess my 2 pretty easily.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 16, 2008)

Samus and Ike I presume. XD

My mains include Sonic and Metaknight.


----------



## iSora (Aug 16, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> Samus and Ike I presume. XD
> 
> My mains include Sonic and Metaknight.



It's ZSS and Samus.

Ike I hardly use.

I'm going to watch some anime while I eat.

Join my games anytime. If the name is Ares then my brother is playing. He uses a mean Ganon so watch out.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 16, 2008)

So why were items and Smash Balls allowed in Evo again?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 16, 2008)

Hatake Sora said:


> It's ZSS and Samus.
> 
> Ike I hardly use.
> 
> ...



Hahaha alright then. 

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Samochan (Aug 16, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> So why were items and Smash Balls allowed in Evo again?



Because Mr.Wizard who organized it "thoroughly" tested them on their online tourney and thought them as balanced and other kind of shit, yet banned Norfair for example since it has "95% lava". >_> Did not see reason from any of the smashboard's most intelligent members and banned them for "trolling", yet leaves those who blatantly insult other members. So instead of appealing to the larger and competitive smash community or even asking for advice or debating properly they decide to spit on their faces and run evo with items on and other fairly idiotic rules, perfectly knowing a drop in attendance from their actions.

Then they have the guts to call the evo perfect when an actual tournament virgin wins the whole tournament and his many kills were direct result of smash ball or other deadly items like bat throw and bumper or even stage gimps like Skyworld (I mean com'on, activate Rob's invulnerable final smash in the middle of marth's forward b combo?), not to mention a huge dropout in attendance. 107 people is pathetic for a national tournament (local events even get more attendants with brawl), especially compared to the evo2007 melee event with 270 attendants and melee fanbase was even smaller than brawl's currently. >_> There was also only 1 pretty good brawler in there and that's it (and he didn't win either), Ken Hoang might've been awesome on melee but he hasn't played brawl a lot and is not the king of the hill in it either. So the tourney was basically filled with noobs since no good player decided to go because of items and crazy ruleset. Everyone regard evo as a joke from now on. >_>

Good thing is, they might have items off tourney next time but the damage has already been done.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 16, 2008)

My TO in Vegas held a side tourney at EVO, got a larger turnout than the actual tournament itself lol...

Items were off in the side tournament.


----------



## Samochan (Aug 16, 2008)

Timbers said:


> My TO in Vegas held a side tourney at EVO, got a larger turnout than the actual tournament itself lol...
> 
> Items were off in the side tournament.



xD Awesome


----------



## iSora (Aug 16, 2008)

Timbers said:


> My TO in Vegas held a side tourney at EVO, got a larger turnout than the actual tournament itself lol...
> 
> Items were off in the side tournament.



I didn't see that coming at all 

Nah, it's just as expected. Smash Balls ruin matches.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 16, 2008)

I really hope they learned their lesson and will take off items at Evo 09, or they better be ready for an even lower turn out.


----------



## Goku• (Aug 16, 2008)

Does anyone know if there are any Shonen characters in the new one?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 16, 2008)

If by Shonen you mean anime or Shonen Jump, then no. Not ever.


----------



## Mishudo (Aug 16, 2008)

Lol I can imagine 10 years from now another SSB 
This whole epic process will cycle itself again.
Honeslty it was the good ol days lookin at the daily updates and thinkin up stuff with people here

and R.I.P. my wifi


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 17, 2008)

Going online now anyone on my friend list. XD
I may create a room if I see any of you online, or just join randomly... Don't mind me


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 17, 2008)

Goku said:


> Does anyone know if there are any Shonen characters in the new one?



I'm hoping this will never happen.

That is what Jump Stars is for.


----------



## iSora (Aug 17, 2008)

Shonen Jump characters in SSB would fail so hard :/


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 17, 2008)

However, Jump UltimateStars on the Wii would win something fierce.


----------



## iSora (Aug 17, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> However, Jump UltimateStars on the Wii would win something fierce.



No argument there...

In fact, you made me a little excited so I'm going to check if anything of the sort has been announced or hinted at. Unlikely, but still...


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 17, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> Added and I'll brawl you if you are on.



just send me a PM when you wanna brawl ( you host the match, that way if there is lag I can blame you ) dude.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 17, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I really hope they learned their lesson and will take off items at Evo 09, or they better be ready for an even lower turn out.



It was actually considered a huge success to everyone who isn't a competitive smasher.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 17, 2008)

Anyone going online soon?


----------



## iSora (Aug 17, 2008)

Timbers said:


> It was actually considered a huge success to everyone who isn't a competitive smasher.


A success to the minority is not much of a success at all :/

Most tournament antendees are competative smashers.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 17, 2008)

Looking for some matches tonight. Anyone up for some?


----------



## iSora (Aug 17, 2008)

Play my brother.

1976 9869 8676

His name will be Ares

Hope you don't mind FFAs though.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 17, 2008)

Logging on soon and my FC is in my sig. FFA battles are fine as long as they don't get too repetitive.


----------



## iSora (Aug 17, 2008)

He's online and hosting. 2 other people are in already. My bro will play Ganon like every match. 1 kinda sucks and the other is good but will switch chars often.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 17, 2008)

Well I tried joining your brother's matches but I kept getting an error code which didn't allow me to join the match. Looks like I will have to find another match another time.


----------



## iSora (Aug 17, 2008)

That's too bad. Maybe try again. It tends to give error codes if you join right as the match starts. Something about friend's status changing.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 18, 2008)

Going online. Hope someone is on.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 18, 2008)

I can go online right now for some matches. Hope you didn't leave yet.


----------



## Kai (Aug 18, 2008)

Is it illegal to post in the matchmaking thread now or what? It's _completely_ abandoned nowadays. Nowadays referring to this entire month.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 18, 2008)

Timbers said:


> It was actually considered a huge success to everyone who isn't a competitive smasher.



If they do the same thing next year I'm pretty sure it'd be a lower turn out. SK92 and Ken were the only people that gave Evo 08 some credibility this year but not much. It's pretty bad when a tournament virgin wins Evo. 

Brawls turn outs for the major tournaments have been sad compared to Melee, god I miss Melee. 

Melee > Brawl.

Don't get me wrong I like Brawl fine, but Melee was a far more challenging and exciting game in competitive play than Brawl is but that's my opinion though there are many who share the same views.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 18, 2008)

Well, I am offline now. Brandon Heat, for some reason I didn't see you or anyone else online. Maybe it's my wi-fi. But, I'll be back online later tonight hopefully, and hopefully some of you are online too.


----------



## Kiba (Aug 18, 2008)

yeah ill go online tonight hope you and brandon are online becuase want do a 3vs brawl



Violent-nin said:


> If they do the same thing next year I'm pretty sure it'd be a lower turn out. SK92 and Ken were the only people that gave Evo 08 some credibility this year but not much. It's pretty bad when a tournament virgin wins Evo.
> 
> Brawls turn outs for the major tournaments have been sad compared to Melee, god I miss Melee.
> 
> ...



yeah i like Melee little better becuase its faster brawl too slow for me >.<


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 18, 2008)

Alright Kiba well add my FC it's in my sig... I'll make sure to add your's some time before I go online.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 18, 2008)

I saw you online for a while Tilt but then you were in some Basic Brawls. I will be on later, so just post if you want to have some matches later today. Same goes for you Kiba.


----------



## Shy Link (Aug 18, 2008)

Think of me if any of you need an extra person for a FFA.

4983-4627-9734


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 18, 2008)

Brandon what's your name on Brawl again? I sometimes see Timbers online along with someone else.


----------



## Kiba (Aug 18, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Alright Kiba well add my FC it's in my sig... I'll make sure to add your's some time before I go online.





Brandon Heat said:


> I saw you online for a while Tilt but then you were in some Basic Brawls. I will be on later, so just post if you want to have some matches later today. Same goes for you Kiba.



Sounds like a plan will add you both tonight oh yeah put my name as Kiba



Shy Link said:


> Think of me if any of you need an extra person for a FFA.
> 
> 4983-4627-9734



will add you tonight


----------



## Akira (Aug 18, 2008)

Anyone want a match?


I'm VERY rusty though


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 18, 2008)

I can actually go online now

edit: cant remember who Jack8 is but says you're brawling.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 18, 2008)

Brandon I'm online wanna create the room or should I?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice matches Tilt and Core. I had to get off since I need to eat some food. I will be back in a while for some more matches if anyone else is still on. Any feedback on my characters is welcome.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 18, 2008)

Yea nice matches Brandon I enjoyed it even though I got slapped around most of the time.


----------



## Akira (Aug 18, 2008)

Fun stuff Sonikku and Brandon, those were some funny FFA's.
Also good 1v1's Tilt, even though the lag was a bother


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 18, 2008)

Yea I agree great matches. I think I was the cause of the lag though, my mom was using one of our computers and we don't have the greatest connection ever lol. 
But overall fun matches, I feel I could have done better but hey it's all good. You're a hard opponent to beat.


----------



## iSora (Aug 18, 2008)

It seems I missed out on some fun. That's too bad since this is my last day playing Brawl in a while. Moving to my college dorm tomorrow and I need to leave the family Wii at home.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 18, 2008)

Fenrir has always been a tough opponent to face from all the times I have played him. You didn't get slapped around as much as I did Tilt. Especially with Diddy having to fight two Ikes.

Anyways, I will be getting back on soon. So if anyone wants to have some matches they are welcome to join.


----------



## Undead (Aug 18, 2008)

Sigh. I hate having crappy connection via Wii online. Does anyone have very little to no lag most of the time?


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 18, 2008)

When everybody playing has LAN adapters it seems to work great.


----------



## Undead (Aug 18, 2008)

Hatake Sora said:


> It seems I missed out on some fun. That's too bad since this is my last day playing Brawl in a while. Moving to my college dorm tomorrow and I need to leave the family Wii at home.


Will you still have access to this site when you move in?


----------



## Undead (Aug 18, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> When everybody playing has LAN adapters it seems to work great.


Do you know if wireless routers usually suck? Or does it really depend on the wireless router? I've heard LAN adapters > Wireless Routers.


----------



## Akira (Aug 18, 2008)

@BH
You're lucky I SD'd once and also walked into Tilt's fully charged Fsmash in that same match .


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 18, 2008)

The latter made me laugh.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 18, 2008)

ny1 for a match or 2

i havent played in a brawl in ages


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm already online and ready for some matches. Not sure if I already added you but my FC is in my sig.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 18, 2008)

^ we played way bk lol

ill be on in a sec

i have time for about 5 matches lol hopefully im not rusted out


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 18, 2008)

iAsuma said:


> Do you know if wireless routers usually suck? Or does it really depend on the wireless router? I've heard LAN adapters > Wireless Routers.



Using a wired connection gives you the fastest possible connection.

Using wireless gives you a connection that is dependent on other factors, mainly the distance between your Wii and the router.

Theoretically, a wireless router right next to your Wii should be just as good as a wired connection, although YMMV. Computers are weird like that.


----------



## iSora (Aug 18, 2008)

iAsuma said:


> Will you still have access to this site when you move in?



Of course. Have my MacBook Pro and we get free high speed internet. I'm bringing a router and my DS with me. I plan to buy a Wii at some point but we'll see how that goes :/


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 18, 2008)

some really fun games BH nice one


----------



## Kiba (Aug 18, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Using a wired connection gives you the fastest possible connection.
> 
> Using wireless gives you a connection that is dependent on other factors, mainly the distance between your Wii and the router.
> 
> Theoretically, a wireless router right next to your Wii should be just as good as a wired connection, although YMMV. Computers are weird like that.




yep my wireless router connection is next to my wii


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice matches Gixa. I'm still a little rusty with certain characters like Snake and Falco. I still think I play the best with TL and Luigi for now. You had some nice moves with Link and DK. I still find DK to be an annoying opponent. Lucky me with the suicide of your IC.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 18, 2008)

Brandon Heat said:


> Nice matches Gixa. I'm still a little rusty with certain characters like Snake and Falco. I still think I play the best with TL and Luigi for now. You had some nice moves with Link and DK. I still find DK to be an annoying opponent. Lucky me with the suicide of your IC.



ur TL was very gd, luigi could still use some work. i think with luigi u shud try using the D-smash more, shud help.

and about the IC suicide  I LOL'd at that 

this game is so much fun after returning to it after long a break


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 18, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> @BH
> You're lucky I SD'd once and also walked into Tilt's fully charged Fsmash in that same match .





Brandon Heat said:


> The latter made me laugh.



Lmao, I remember that. I really didn't think I'd catch anyone with that. Good stuff though.

Btw, I'll be going online again in probably about 10-15 min so anyone that is online I'll join random games. Hope I see at least 1 person on.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 18, 2008)

Brandon I see you online wanna create room?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 18, 2008)

Room is already up.


----------



## Kiba (Aug 18, 2008)

will be online on 10:00pm   ill try be on a little earlier


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 18, 2008)

Brandon sorry for that wait just now my brother had to go to work and I had to go give him his key card because he forgot it I'm still up for some more matches btw if you want to, those were fun.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 18, 2008)

Some entertaining matches Tilt. I wasn't really trying after a couple of matches. I was just playing around with some characters I haven't used in a while. I had some bad luck with deaths.

I can probably play later at 10 if your still up for it Kiba. I have no school tomorrow thanks to a tropical storm Fay, so I have a free night of doing nothing.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey Kiba, I added you too, I might be up for some matches at 10 too if 3's is okay with you guys?


----------



## Kiba (Aug 18, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Hey Kiba, I added you too, I might be up for some matches at 10 too if 3's is okay with you guys?



yep its ok with me just what i want


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 18, 2008)

The more the merrier.


----------



## Kiba (Aug 18, 2008)

Brandon Heat said:


> The more the merrier.



lol thats why i want 3vs match 1on1 gets kind boring after a while


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 18, 2008)

Kiba said:


> yep its ok with me just what i want


Awesome, I hope my Wii registers you fast enough so we can have those matches. 


Brandon Heat said:


> The more the merrier.





Kiba said:


> lol thats why i want 3vs match 1on1 gets kind boring after a while



Lol, too bad we don't have a fourth person.


----------



## iSora (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice set Kiba.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 18, 2008)

Lolita.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 18, 2008)

Waiting for 10 o'clock Smash/Brawl-date with Kiba and Brandon. 
It's already 10 here in Canada, hope the time-zones are the same whereever you two live. Lol, not really good with different parts of the world.


----------



## Kiba (Aug 18, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Awesome, I hope my Wii registers you fast .



it better 



Sonikku Tilt said:


> Lol, too bad we don't have a fourth person.







Hatake Sora said:


> Nice set Kiba.


Thanks 

going online in 6mins be ready  Sonikku & Brandon lol late post


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh, I'm ready... I'm ready.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 18, 2008)

Getting on right now. I'm a little late but at least i made our play date. 

I will be setting up the room, so when your ready come in.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm already on.  Hope you remembered to add my FC Kiba.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 18, 2008)

Kiba join BH's room.


----------



## Kiba (Aug 18, 2008)

brandon who you brawling?

edit:hes brawing


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm making a new room. Kiba and Tilt just join mine.


----------



## Kiba (Aug 18, 2008)

alright will do


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 18, 2008)

alright but i dont see you online anymore maybe you went off lol or something but when i see it ill join


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice matches you two. Nice Zelda and MK Kiba. I hated your edge guarding with MK the most. Like always nice Ness Tilt. I would be careful to not over use your spiking ability. Well I am done for the night with Brawl. I got bored towards the end of our battles and started choosing random for fun. That is why I got stuck with playing with a crappy Yoshi.


----------



## Kiba (Aug 19, 2008)

lol good 1 starting off good then got to cocky & lost


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 19, 2008)

Yea I just came off myself, me and Kiba were having some 1v1's. Nice matches both of you, really fun, hope to do it again soon. Btw, Kiba, your MK and Zelda are so annoying!!


----------



## Kiba (Aug 19, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Yea I just came off myself, me and Kiba were having some 1v1's. Nice matches both of you, really fun, hope to do it again soon. Btw, Kiba, your MK and Zelda are so annoying!!



 lol both my main love them <3
Edit:still need work tho >.< to be little bit better with them.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 19, 2008)

Kiba I see you're in a team battle. 
Well I have nothing better to do, so I'm online, if I'm lucky I may get to join the fun. 
Or not.


----------



## Kiba (Aug 19, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Kiba I see you're in a team battle.
> Well I have nothing better to do, so I'm online, if I'm lucky I may get to join the fun.
> Or not.



alright im customizing my taunts i don't have none will will join as soon im done.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 19, 2008)

Alright I need to do that too. Room will be up in a couple minutes.


----------



## Kiba (Aug 19, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Alright I need to do that too. Room will be up in a couple minutes.



wow everytime i almost win then i lose my hands were tired


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 19, 2008)

Lol, good games overall. You're a worthy opponent. 
My brother is now playing Call of Duty 4 online.  No more Brawl for me tonight.


----------



## Kiba (Aug 19, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Lol, good games overall. You're a worthy opponent.
> My brother is now playing Call of Duty 4 online.  No more Brawl for me tonight.



yes im a worthy opponent  alright was fun while it lasted my hands were geting tired anyway thats why i quit xd


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 19, 2008)

Lol, I was thinking of quitting the same time you did, I was getting bored and started picking random. Link vs Link was kind of epic though.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 19, 2008)

Might be going online soon. Watch out for me.


----------



## MueTai (Aug 19, 2008)

Damn it's been a good while since I played this game. First I got Chrono Trigger for ZSNES and then I went on a Mario Galaxy roll, and then I bought Okami...

I'm moving back to college tomorrow though, so I'll be playing a lot of SSBB with my roommates. Glad to see you guys still play, maybe one of these days I can find some of you online.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 19, 2008)

I wish someone would go online now.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 19, 2008)

ill fight ya sonikku tilt

fc is in my sig

ill add ya now


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 19, 2008)

Alright adding.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 19, 2008)

Btw gixa my Brawl name is XIII.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 19, 2008)

thers a free for all match

need one more person

ny1 just jump in lol


----------



## Shy Link (Aug 19, 2008)

Aw, I've been lurking around incase someone needed an extra person... But that would mean you'd have to end the match and add me, which would be inconvenient for you.

Back to waiting.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 19, 2008)

Fun matches everyone. I still suck at FFA. I always end up getting cheap shotted somehow.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 19, 2008)

Yea quite fun. I suck a FFA's too, so it's ok.


----------



## Akira (Aug 19, 2008)

Fun games everyone, and awesome Link Gixa


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 19, 2008)

gd matches all

and fenrir, is your name core in brawl?

so it was you lol

ye fun games


----------



## Akira (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeah I'm Core. I was originally going to have Fenrir then I realised that I'd only be able to get in "FNRIR" which doesn't sound as good


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 19, 2008)

^ tru, i vaguely remember playing you online once with the name core lol


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Aug 19, 2008)

I miss my wifi connector...is there any way to plug a cable up to the wii?

also, has anyone seen the youtube vids of characters with move swaps? Wolf with DK's moveset is so damn freaky looking.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 19, 2008)

More matches!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 19, 2008)

Once again I am free for matches. Anyone up for some just post and I will be on as soon as possible.


----------



## Kiba (Aug 19, 2008)

whats up wth all brawling in here  oh yeah hi everybody


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm down to Brawl.  Let's go anyone I see online I'll join.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 19, 2008)

Brandon come online I'll play, anyone else on my list come on as well if you want I'm ready to play.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 19, 2008)

If your still up for some matches, I made a room. Anyone is welcome to join.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 19, 2008)

BH I disconnected just now sorry.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 19, 2008)

Fun matches Tilt. So many cheap deaths in Wario Ware level, no wonder no one plays there that much.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 19, 2008)

Lol yea they were fun. Great games. Don't know if I may come back online again tonight, as both TV's are occupied.  And yea, lol @ Wario Ware, that glitched out piece of crap. The Samus, Pikachu, G&W and Snake you played was my brother's friend, he wanted to see what it was like online. Everything else was me.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 19, 2008)

Damn it, I keep missing matches...


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 20, 2008)

I just got my  Wifi hooked up! Brawl code is 4726-0211-5570


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 20, 2008)

I played this game last weekend for a little while, it was the first time since it came out and I beat the shit out of some guys who play every day...looks like my Peach still has it. 

I hate when someone asks me if I know about wave dashing and they act like that's some kind of proper test of skill. I never did wave dash although I knew how to do it and I never practiced at it really because I didn't see the point. 

I cared more about my timing and knowledge of the moves and how they worked.


----------



## iSora (Aug 20, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I played this game last weekend for a little while, it was the first time since it came out and I beat the shit out of some guys who play every day...looks like my Peach still has it.
> 
> I hate when someone asks me if I know about wave dashing and they act like that's some kind of proper test of skill. I never did wave dash although I knew how to do it and I never practiced at it really because I didn't see the point.
> 
> I cared more about my timing and knowledge of the moves and how they worked.



Wavedash was Melee and it was pretty useful for some characters...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 20, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> I just got my  Wifi hooked up! Brawl code is 4726-0211-5570



Blitz I'll add you later. My FC is in my sig.

And I never knew how to wavedash, when Melee first came out I was 7. Same time I got it too. I've had every game in the Smash Trilogy lol.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 20, 2008)

Wavedashing was not nearly as useful as most people believe.

If anything, knowing how to L-cancel AND doing it correctly at the proper time was probably the most helpful technique. 

Without L-cancel, no one had a snowball's chance in hell of SHFFLing (Short Hop, Fast Fall, aerial attack, L-cancel). 

With characters such as Fox and Captain Falco, SHFFLing correctly was just deadly...until people figured out how to use Direction Influence properly.


----------



## Trolli (Aug 21, 2008)

i have this games i heart this game


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 21, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> Wavedashing was not nearly as useful as most people believe.
> 
> If anything, knowing how to L-cancel AND doing it correctly at the proper time was probably the most helpful technique.
> 
> ...



Qft.

Pretty much exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 21, 2008)

Anyone going online soon?


----------



## Akira (Aug 21, 2008)

^I'll play ya.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 21, 2008)

Damn, sorry, at the time I posted I was able to play, but now my brother woke up, and he's using the ethernet port to go on Xbox Live and play CoD4 online.  So sorry, give me about half and hour and I may be able to play, I'll report back at that time. Again, sorry.


----------



## Akira (Aug 21, 2008)

No worries , I'm free for the next few hours so I'm free to play for a while yet


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 21, 2008)

Coming on in 5-10 min Fen
Can you create room?


----------



## Akira (Aug 21, 2008)

^Game has been made!


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 21, 2008)

K coming on, just got disconnected.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice matches Fenrir. I especially enjoyed Captain Falcon vs Ganon.  For obvious reasons lol. Also, our last match with Olimar vs Snake, when I had 1 stock left something glitched apparently and it was going on as if I didn't have any pikmin even though it showed the walking with me, then when I tried to pull up more it wouldn't let me, so I just decided to kill myself. Lol.


----------



## Akira (Aug 21, 2008)

^I thought you were acting a little strangely. Still, good matches even though I was playing like absolute shit.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 21, 2008)

Lol, the first Wolf vs Lucas I killed myself 3 times. Damn lag.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 21, 2008)

Anyone planning to go online tonight...


----------



## Aeon (Aug 22, 2008)

I was online...


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 22, 2008)

ny around for a match right now


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 22, 2008)

Anyone online? I'm looking for some matches.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 22, 2008)

lawlz my WIFI match with my friend we made the other team quit..(the ending to the last one is too good....)


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm lonely.  ._.


----------



## Kiba (Aug 23, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Anyone planning to go online tonight...



lol i was online the same day you posted this 2 days ago you should always check online in brawl before you post here never know i might be online .


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 23, 2008)

Lol damn, just my luck.


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 23, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> lawlz my WIFI match with my friend we made the other team quit..(the ending to the last one is too good....)
> 
> Click me
> 
> iam the falco.



You really like Falco's blender huh? That ending was cruel. xP


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 23, 2008)

Falco's blender...?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 23, 2008)

Anyoneeeeeeeeeeeeeee Up For A Matchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh................?


----------



## Kiba (Aug 23, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt join brawl social group and befriend me


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 23, 2008)

Ah, Kiba are you still online? I'm going right now!


----------



## ArtieBoy (Aug 24, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> lawlz my WIFI match with my friend we made the other team quit..(the ending to the last one is too good....)


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 24, 2008)

Going online in case anyone wanted to know....


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 24, 2008)

Who's P-X- on Brawl? I got them from NF... They never let me join their games...


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 24, 2008)

PX is phantom-x lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 24, 2008)

Yes PX is Phantom and Chill is Timbers.

They're usually doing doubles matches on GB so don't be depressed if they don't let you in their games.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 24, 2008)

if anyone wants a match, let me know. im online now.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 24, 2008)

Anyone going online?


----------



## ArtieBoy (Aug 24, 2008)

FC in my sig for those who want to add me


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 24, 2008)

^^Sometime's i do doubles with Artieboy.

Add him and i can play with you guys

I use the Tag Soul.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 24, 2008)

ArtieBoy I am adding you my FC is in my sig as well.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Aug 24, 2008)

ok ill add you now as well.


----------



## Kiba (Aug 24, 2008)

i try go on brawl tonight ill add you Artieboy soulbadguy if you don't mind did someone say tag 

Edit:xd my bad soul read wrong


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 24, 2008)

Tag?

Oh i don't own a wii(how i mange to be good at brawl is a mindgame in it's slef.)


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 24, 2008)

Anyone still on for a couple of matches before I sleep?


----------



## ArtieBoy (Aug 24, 2008)

ok ill add you now. i might be online after im done adding you.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 24, 2008)

Just finished adding you now.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 24, 2008)

^^how it go?(the match)


----------



## ArtieBoy (Aug 24, 2008)

Brandon Heat said:


> Just finished adding you now.



Im sorry man i unquoted i was talking to someone else but ill add you now.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 24, 2008)

No worries. I'm still around and can play a couple of matches if you would like.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 24, 2008)

Is it okay for me to go online now. Cuz I am.


----------



## Kiba (Aug 24, 2008)

shy join my game dammit 

Edit: Sonikku Tilt lol join now anyone i was tring get shy join damn it Sonikku you know how i play


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 24, 2008)

I am trying to join your game if you're talking to me but it says unable to join all the time.
And if you aren't talking to me, my bad I'll stop trying to join.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 24, 2008)

Good matches sorry I quit early I had to go help my mom with the laundry.


----------



## Shy Link (Aug 25, 2008)

Agh, sorry Kiba. I would have joined but... The strangest thing happened with one of my replays. The match turned out completely differently than it actually happened when I recorded it. I would (replay-me, that is) just start randomly attacking the air, and not trying to recover when knocked off the edge. That certainly didn't happen in the actual match.

I spent over an hour looking around to see if it happened to anyone else. Apparently, it has.

I'll try and make it up to you sometime...


----------



## Kiba (Aug 25, 2008)

Shy Link said:


> Agh, sorry Kiba. I would have joined but... The strangest thing happened with one of my replays. The match turned out completely differently than it actually happened when I recorded it. I would (replay-me, that is) just start randomly attacking the air, and not trying to recover when knocked off the edge. That certainly didn't happen in the actual match.
> 
> I spent over an hour looking around to see if it happened to anyone else. Apparently, it has.
> 
> I'll try and make it up to you sometime...



its ok ^_^  Sonikku Tilt was piss off at me lol *adds shy link to friend list*


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 25, 2008)

Lol I am not pissed off.


----------



## iSora (Aug 25, 2008)

You guys are actively playing again...

I miss my Wii/Brawl


----------



## Kiba (Aug 25, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Lol I am not pissed off.



yes you were   **



Hatake Sora said:


> You guys are actively playing again...
> 
> I miss my Wii/Brawl



aww don't worry wish could teleport you a wii to your  house then we can play


----------



## ArtieBoy (Aug 25, 2008)

Wrong board. (somehow)


----------



## iSora (Aug 25, 2008)

Kiba said:


> aww don't worry wish could teleport you a wii to your  house then we can play



If I was at home you wouldn't need to do that. The case is that I am at college and I couldn't bring the Wii since it is partially my brother's. I'll buy another soon enough though.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 25, 2008)

Just started playing Brawl, again...

I long for a character creation feature (a la SCIV)...


----------



## Shy Link (Aug 25, 2008)

That would kind of defeat the purpose of using famous Nintendo characters.


----------



## iSora (Aug 25, 2008)

Shy Link said:


> That would kind of defeat the purpose of using famous Nintendo characters.



Yes it would...


----------



## Hyde (Aug 25, 2008)

Shy Link said:


> That would kind of defeat the purpose of using famous Nintendo characters.



I want slam my fist into Kirby's stress-ball exterior...

AND NOT AS SOME TURTLE BEAST.

(Besides, you could also make other, less-famous Nintendo characters)

I'm not saying it will ever happen, just that it would be brick-shittingly good...


----------



## ArtieBoy (Aug 25, 2008)

soul is online if you guys want to play him.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 25, 2008)

ArtieBoy said:


> soul is online if you guys want to play him.



Sentences start with SHIFT, that is how you capitalise...

Shoot, I made your rep go up quite a bit...

Does anyone here know the equation for rep power?


----------



## Soulbadguy (Aug 25, 2008)

^^There was no reason to state that tho.

Iam offlline now BTW.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 26, 2008)

Anyone on right now? I'm so bored.


----------



## Gary (Aug 26, 2008)

damn it I need to play this more D:


----------



## Hyde (Aug 26, 2008)

Gary said:


> damn it I need to play this more D:



Why does that girl in your sig have a man-chin?


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 26, 2008)

Anyone want to play? I got my room back.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm free for some matches. Don't remember if I ever played you, if not FC is in my signature.


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 26, 2008)

Ok, is a stock battle no items good?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 26, 2008)

That's fine. For some reason I'm having a little bit of trouble logging online with Brawl though. Not sure if its only me.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 26, 2008)

Brandon Heat said:


> That's fine. For some reason I'm having a little bit of trouble logging online with Brawl though. Not sure if its only me.



It happens to me, as well...

Just reset Wiinternet...


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 26, 2008)

im                 imba damn


----------



## Aeon (Aug 26, 2008)

Hmm, anyone on?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 26, 2008)

I can get on for some matches Link.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 26, 2008)

Ok, I'll get online.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 26, 2008)

I can go on, I hope someone is on.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice matches Link and Tilt. I almost had your ZZS with my Diddy, Link. Never underestimate the dropkick. I still say that's the best ZZS I have ever played against. Had some fun FFA matches as well.


----------



## Kiba (Aug 26, 2008)

damn are yall done i want to join 

edit:forget it had to go to church.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 26, 2008)

Yea nice matches, didn't win a single one lol. Well looks like I need to practice more.
Fun matches nevertheless.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 26, 2008)

Good games Brandon, Tilt. Diddy's always give me trouble. I need to play more against them to better anticipate their moves. Anyway, hope we can have some more matches later. And Tilt, you won in our Falco vs Link match.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Aug 28, 2008)

why is this on the second page?


----------



## Akuma (Aug 28, 2008)

ArtieBoy said:


> why is this on the second page?



Because this thread is dead and so is the game, no one cares anymore. Its old news.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Aug 28, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Because this thread is dead and so is the game, no one cares anymore. Its old news.



the game is far from dead. maybe on these forums but not anywere else.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 28, 2008)

I ment on this forum, its dead.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Aug 28, 2008)

o i see. 
i got here 2 late =/


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 28, 2008)

Anyone want to possibly play?


----------



## FinalDawn (Aug 28, 2008)

I'll play whoever.
I got nothing else to do.


----------



## Akira (Aug 28, 2008)

^Added you.

My FC's 2664-2163-1138


----------



## FinalDawn (Aug 28, 2008)

Getting on now.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 28, 2008)

Maybe I can join Fenrir's game and add you FinalDawn, hope you two are still on, I'm going now.

EDIT: Nvm, don't see anyone online so I just added you FinalDawn.


----------



## FinalDawn (Aug 28, 2008)

I am.
Lets go ahead and do that.


----------



## Akira (Aug 28, 2008)

Fun FFA's and some awesome 1v1s Tilt. FinalDawn, good games but you were spamming a lot of smash attacks which can make you really predictable.

Oh and Tilt...



FALCON MATCH!


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 28, 2008)

Yea they were fun, though at the beginning, there was some bad lag. 
I can remember accidentally suiciding due to the lag. All in all very fun matches you two, and those 1v1's were great.

Especially...



FALCON MATCH!


----------



## dilbot (Aug 28, 2008)

Yo FinalDawn we should brawl sometime. Your link vs My Link


----------



## FinalDawn (Aug 28, 2008)

Rofl. Crazy fun matches. 
And alright.
Anytime dude.


----------



## iSora (Aug 29, 2008)

I really miss brawling people...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 29, 2008)

Hatake Sora, do I have you on my Friend List?


----------



## iSora (Aug 29, 2008)

Doubtful. Check for Ares(my brother) on your list.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 29, 2008)

Ares? I think I _may_ have you, not sure. I'll check a bit later though, since the Wii is occupied at the moment.


----------



## iSora (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm at college and the Wii is at home...not like I could play you anyway so yeah...


----------



## FinalDawn (Aug 29, 2008)

Eh, I'm up for a brawl.
Anyone ready?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 29, 2008)

If your still up for some matches, I am free. My FC is in my signature but what is your FC?


----------



## FinalDawn (Aug 29, 2008)

Its not in the spoiler?
o_o;


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 29, 2008)

Your Brawl card has been disabled.


----------



## FinalDawn (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh that's gay.
Its 1762-2380-3661.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 29, 2008)

Goin Online.


----------



## FinalDawn (Aug 29, 2008)

Pretty rad fight's BH.
We should do it again eh?
But I gotta get off for now.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 29, 2008)

Those were some nice matches BH and FD.


----------



## FinalDawn (Aug 29, 2008)

Hell yeah. Dude. Tilt you own. Rep up. Def.


----------



## Akira (Aug 29, 2008)

Looks like I missed some decent brawling ...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 29, 2008)

Fenrir if you go online within 15 min I'll go on and play you.


----------



## FinalDawn (Aug 29, 2008)

I'll get on in a bit.
Like 30 minutes maybe?
After the pizza.
:'D


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 29, 2008)

Alright and thanks for the rep I'll rep you back. I'll probably be going on soon myself.


----------



## FinalDawn (Aug 29, 2008)

Awe, thankies.
:'D
Sweet. Two bars.
:B


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 29, 2008)

.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 29, 2008)

I see a room open... ?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 29, 2008)

I can make a room if you'd like, Link.


----------



## FinalDawn (Aug 29, 2008)

Getting on.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 29, 2008)

Lol, good games Tilt. I'll be back in a bit. Have to take care of something.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 29, 2008)

Is anyone still on?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 29, 2008)

I can go back on if you'd like.


----------



## FinalDawn (Aug 29, 2008)

Same.
Lets go at it guys.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 29, 2008)

Alright I'm getting on in a bit. Hopefully Link returns for some FFA fun.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 29, 2008)

Let's go, going on now.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 29, 2008)

Alright, I return. Who's room are you in?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 29, 2008)

Join FinalDawn's room.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 29, 2008)

Aww, I don't have him added.


----------



## FinalDawn (Aug 29, 2008)

Rats               .
D:


----------



## Aeon (Aug 29, 2008)

I went ahead and added you though.


----------



## FinalDawn (Aug 29, 2008)

Ok. I'll add you up. Maybe me and you do some one on one eh?
And AWESOME matches XIII and BH.
My god, that was the best I've seen in a long time.
:]


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 29, 2008)

Nice matches FD and BH they were very fun. XD


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 29, 2008)

Had some nice matches with you two. Lucky ending with Snake and CF. I was so unlucky.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 29, 2008)

Lol, it's all good, I'm unlucky alot.  Ask Link83.


----------



## FinalDawn (Aug 29, 2008)

Wah.
I had to get off the wii.
Link, you're awesome.
Sheash. Too good with Shiek.
Rofl.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 29, 2008)

Lol, I didn't show you ZSS. She's my main but yeah, I've been practicing with Sheik on and off. Good games nonetheless and oh yeah, with Link you should try using more projectiles. They can help you catch people off-guard more.


----------



## FinalDawn (Aug 29, 2008)

Hm. Good advice.
I'll try it out.
That First match with Falco was shit though.
You hit me with the air rider machine and I didn't die.
I was like "wtf?.."
xD.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 29, 2008)

That damn Super Mushroom saved you, lol.


----------



## FinalDawn (Aug 29, 2008)

Rofl.
Damn right.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm happy this thread hasn't gone to hell.

Got nothin to do, so i'm stopping by to say whats up.

How has it been here?


----------



## DA Dave (Aug 29, 2008)

lol               wut


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 30, 2008)

@Dave

Remember my old hit list?....


----------



## DA Dave (Aug 30, 2008)

Yes, I would be happy to own u later tonight.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 30, 2008)

Hmm... ?


----------



## FinalDawn (Aug 30, 2008)

Heh, tempting.
Makes me wanna turn my wii back on.
Maybe later tonight..


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 30, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> Yes, I would be happy to own u later tonight.



I hope you live up to my expectations.



FinalDawn said:


> Heh, tempting.
> Makes me wanna turn my wii back on.
> Maybe later tonight..



EHHHH!?

A newbie!


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 30, 2008)

I'll be glad to go own later on today.


----------



## Akira (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow, Brawl on NF seems to be getting popular again!

Anyone want to play in a little while?

And yo Shion, long time no Brawl


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 30, 2008)

Going online soon. Hope someone's on.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 30, 2008)

Anyone want to fight?


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## Akira (Aug 30, 2008)

Is that you?

If not, why?


----------



## FinalDawn (Aug 30, 2008)

LMFAO.
Wtf?
Captian Falcon.
Rofl.
Hey, I can't get on until tomorrow maybe. Sorry guys.
:/


----------



## NinjaM (Aug 30, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Is that you?


Gawd I wish my costumes were that awesome. 



Fenrir said:


> If not, why?


Why not?


----------



## Aeon (Aug 30, 2008)

Hmm, anyone on now?


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 30, 2008)

i am
 want some matches?



"Shion" said:


> I hope you live up to my expectations.
> EHHHH!?
> A newbie!


SHION!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 30, 2008)

Oi, oi! I can go online! Please be on still.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 30, 2008)

gd games Tilt 

although i feel like an idiot for playin with one hand on the wii mote sometimes while i was typin on msn 

im sure u must have gotten bored of beating me again n again


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 30, 2008)

Lol yea good matches, they were fun we gotta do em again sometime.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 30, 2008)

Oh, I got on BT3 for a while. Any Brawl action still going on?


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 31, 2008)

anyone knows how the hell can someone finish Target Smash Lv 1 with Olimar in only 3:98 sec?


----------



## FinalDawn (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh my god. I'm missing all the fun.
>_<;
and holy hell. 3:98?
That's insane...


----------



## Linkaro (Aug 31, 2008)

FinalDawn said:


> Oh my god. I'm missing all the fun.
> >_<;
> and holy hell. 3:98?
> That's insane...



yeah.  Sakurai post the top scores on the website if u must know.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 31, 2008)

Lol, the fastest I could do Target Test Lvl. 1 was about 10 seconds with Pit.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 31, 2008)

I request a match.

Hoping to fight them newcomers I didn't see while I was here.


----------



## FinalDawn (Aug 31, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Lol, the fastest I could do Target Test Lvl. 1 was about 10 seconds with Pit.



..jesus.
I need to work on mine.
I think last time I did taget smash was...3 months ago?
and I got 30 seconds.
x_x;


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 31, 2008)

Anyone going online in the near future?


----------



## FinalDawn (Aug 31, 2008)

Uhm. Maybeeeeee.
2 hours?
:'D


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 31, 2008)

2 hours?
I guess I'll have to wait then.


----------



## FinalDawn (Aug 31, 2008)

D:
Maybe a bit sooner if I head home.
I'm probably gonna suck for the first few matches anywho.
xD.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 31, 2008)

Eh, it's ok.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm going to go online soon, any one want to have some matches? ^_^
Been a while since I played someone in here. o_o;


----------



## FinalDawn (Aug 31, 2008)

Getting on.
LETS DO THIS
8D


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Sep 1, 2008)

Sorry about that. I got a call to pick up a family member and that took priority and I left until just now. I will add you though. So if I see you online we can play, otherwise I should be online tonight if anyone wants to play.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm feeling the need to play.

Anyone up to the task?


----------



## Soulbadguy (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## K-deps (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Soulbadguy (Sep 1, 2008)

online.

10char


----------



## K-deps (Sep 1, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> online.
> 
> 10char



You think you would be up for some online matches later.

I kinda need to regain my skill for a tourney in a month since I've been playing too much Halo.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Sep 1, 2008)

Can't no wifi at my house.

the faclon(was my friend vs some one)match was online.everything else was off.


----------



## K-deps (Sep 1, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> Can't no wifi at my house.
> 
> the faclon(was my friend vs some one)match was online.everything else was off.



damn i need someone to play since where I live no one is really that good.

Shion if you're around let me know


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Sep 1, 2008)

K-deps what's your FC? I'll add you and we can go, mine is in my sig.


----------



## FinalDawn (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm getting on.
Anyone up for it?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey FinalDawn, I can go on at about 8. Will you be on? (in case our time zones are different, it'll be 8 here in 35 min)


----------



## Aeon (Sep 1, 2008)

Hmm, if I go online will anyone be there?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Sep 1, 2008)

I'll be there Link!


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice matches Link, I only won 3 times out of like 20 games lol. Very fun, gotta do em again some time, sorry I had to go though, my brother wanted to play No More Heroes, and he's older so I get no say.  But very nice, and I hate when I have to go against your ZSS, it's so hard!  But, I came close with Lucario lol.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol, yeah nice matches. I was surprised I came back to win it in our first match but your Wario completely outclassed my Link at the end. I've been neglecting him a lot.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 1, 2008)

@Deps

I'm here.

@Everyone else

Just hit me up or post here if you wanna vs me.


----------



## K-deps (Sep 1, 2008)

I didn't anyone still played online. 

I'll play you when I can Shion. It's been a while


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 1, 2008)

Sure, reply and we'll go online.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Sep 2, 2008)

Anyone up for some late night matches? I'll be on for a while, using my Wii to type this so if you want to play post up or PM me. Otherwise, I won't know. ^_^;


----------



## Aeon (Sep 2, 2008)

Lol, I saw you online. I should have joined your room.


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 2, 2008)

look over there


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 2, 2008)

So here it is, the official tier list.





> After a full spring and summer of competition, the SBR felt as though it was time to take the first stab at a tier list for Brawl. Before I post it, let me remind you all of a few important things:
> 
> 
> 1. Tier placement doesn't necessarily reflect your ability to beat your friends with a specific character. You might beat your friend's Metaknight with Sonic, but that doesn't mean Sonic is top tier. It means you win that matchup against your friend. Tiers are not absolute measurements of match outcomes.
> ...



-
*Top*
Meta Knight
Snake
King Dedede
Mr. Game & Watch
Falco
R.O.B.

-
*High*
Marth
Wario
Lucario
Donkey Kong
Diddy
Pikachu
Ice Climbers
Kirby
Pit
Wolf

-
*Middle*
Toon Link
Olimar
Fox
Zelda
Zero Suit Samus
Bowser
Luigi
Peach
Ike
Shiek

-
*Low*
Lucas
Ness
Mario
Pokémon Trainer
Samus
Yoshi
Sonic
Jigglypuff
Ganondorf
Link
Captain Falcon


-
Looks pretty good to me. I guess the only thing that caught my eye was Kirby. He's high tier =O

Also please read the quote before you start saying "omg that character's good i beat my friends with him/her all the time."


----------



## Soulbadguy (Sep 2, 2008)

Yea the list really needs more time,some character didn't yea get much play time.

Mabye it's just me i think that torney tiers are far more better way to see what characters are better.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 2, 2008)

Was checking it out the other day on Smashboards, I pretty much agree with that list. I'm a little surprised Bowser is middle tier, but I can also see why he's there.


----------



## Akira (Sep 2, 2008)

I would have though MK and Snake would swap places, and Bowser and Lucas would swap too (even though having Bowser at mid is awesome). Also Tink at mid tier is a bit of a shock..


----------



## Akuma (Sep 2, 2008)

At least the tier doesnt say 

Meta Knight
Snake


Seriously, melee two person top tier was just annoying.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 2, 2008)

"Silly Bowser, Tiers R 4 Queers"


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 2, 2008)

Lol smashboards faggotry.

Just play the fucking game, gwarsh. Don't get so anal about stages, no items, and tiers. Just play.

Fucking smash scrubs


----------



## Soulbadguy (Sep 2, 2008)

^^Why are you posting here if you hate how some people play the game.

MK is hand's down the best.

lucas and ness should be abit lower.

falco and marth should swap tho;.

Toonlink a bit higher tho.

I will be online with my friend in a bit if anyone wants any 2v2s


----------



## Aeon (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't care about tiers, I just play with whoever I like.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 2, 2008)

who were the top 2 tiers in melee?... i cant seem to remember myself


----------



## Aeon (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't even know myself. Never bothered reading up on tiers for Melee.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 2, 2008)

ny1 for a match while im still online...


----------



## Aeon (Sep 2, 2008)

^ You said you had added me?


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 2, 2008)

^ dont think so...

ill add ya now... my fc is in my sig.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok, I added you.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 2, 2008)

just a few games... have to get to sleep soon


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 2, 2008)

appreciate the matches link83 

as you can tell im quite rusty... and now for sleep


----------



## Aeon (Sep 2, 2008)

Hmm, yeah good matches. ?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 2, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Lol smashboards faggotry.
> 
> Just play the fucking game, gwarsh. Don't get so anal about stages, no items, and tiers. Just play.
> 
> Fucking smash scrubs



Nice flame bait. Don't do it again
@Tier list

Fox swap with DK.

Middle is some bullshit.


----------



## Akuma (Sep 2, 2008)

Fox has disadvantage over alot of characters :/ I dont understand why He would swap with DK, he isnt all that good to belong in top tier.


----------



## Moo (Sep 2, 2008)

SSBB is total win.


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 2, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> who were the top 2 tiers in melee?... i cant seem to remember myself



Fox then Falco


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Sep 2, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> *Nice flame bait. Don't do it again*
> @Tier list
> 
> Fox swap with DK.
> ...



 Shion


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 2, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I falcon punch this list, just because of the last one...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 2, 2008)

"Golden Sonic" said:


> Nice flame bait. Don't do it again



Lol wat? Telling people trying to make an unbalanced game that is meant for simple fun into a "technical" wannabe fighter to just fucking play the game normally is flame bait?

If I was putting flame bait into the pond, I'd call all of them neckbeards, and claim they have sexual fetishes for any pornography that references Smash. Clearly, implying them to _stop limiting the contents of what the game offers_ isn't flaming, nor putting bait into the pond.

It's like telling a group of people playing baseball by hopping on one toe to play baseball normally. It's stupid to play it by altering what is already there and giving off a more shallow experience. Or a better example would be playing Mario Kart by using no items, and stopping near the start of the race for invisible pit stops to aid your "damaged" kart, like it's Gran Turismo.

blah blah blah home run contest shit etc etc
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wA2Zn1Omvyw[/YOUTUBE]

Okay...NF isn't working right again, so here;


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 3, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Lol *smashboards faggotry.*
> 
> Just play the fucking game, gwarsh. Don't get so anal about stages, no items, and tiers. Just play.
> 
> *Fucking smash scrubs*



.....lalala


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 3, 2008)

Huh? I'm flamebaiting by mocking a pretty bad site/community, and pulling the reverse-scrub card on people like them?

You imply like I'm aiming to offend people here, people who mostly simply play the game and never fold to this tourneytard mantra 

But alas, my adorable Golden Sonic, tis not true, nor implied to offend. Just play Smash, enjoy the tripping mechanic, and play as whoever you want 

Just don't nudge me to douse into the wannabe-fighter option for the game >:3


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 3, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Fox has disadvantage over alot of characters :/ I dont understand why He would swap with DK, he isnt all that good to belong in top tier.



Qft                  .


----------



## Aeon (Sep 3, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzxCAbI17Jw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soulbadguy (Sep 3, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Huh? I'm flamebaiting by mocking a pretty bad site/community, and pulling the reverse-scrub card on people like them?
> 
> You imply like I'm aiming to offend people here, people who mostly simply play the game and never fold to this tourneytard mantra
> 
> ...



So why can't people enjoy playing smash the way they want to play it.

No one is nudging you any where,

if you want to call it a wannabe-fighter fine by me but don't try to flame anyone because they play it so called "Tourneytard" way.

For me i agree with MLG & EVO calling it a fighter.
-------------------------------------------------

Anyways

Bowser is good he has some great release grab combos and his UB out of shield is really good.

DK since i live in NY i know all about him 

He has good grab combo's(mabye the best other then marth)His f-smash is almost as strong as ike's but much faster and longer range.
His NB is good for mindgames and dmg also forwardB to F-smash is almost autokill at mid dmg.
-----------------------------------
As for tiers like all fighting game's some characters are just better then others but it really counts on the player to use him right.

also melee's tiers list as for 2008 is.

Top Tier:
Fox
Falco

High Tier:
Sheik
Marth
Peach

Middle Tier:
Captain Falcon
Ice Climbers
Samus
Doctor Mario
Jigglypuff
Mario
Ganondorf

Low Tier:
Link
Luigi
Donkey Kong
Roy
Young Link
Pikachu

Bottom Tier:
Yoshi
Zelda
Mr. Game and Watch
Ness
Bowser
Kirby
Pichu
Mewtwo


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 3, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> So why can't people enjoy playing smash the way they want to play it.
> 
> No one is nudging you any where,
> 
> ...



Oh, tourneytards are the ones who solely play the game with no items, 2 or so characters, and the same 3 stages. They barely experience the game by playing it that way. That's like me saying I will play on the one and only stage that looks like a regular racing track in F-Zero GX and NOTHING else; it's a bit trivial, and is cutting the experience of the game down.

So yeah, if you start the game up and play at least a little bit out of the type of play I find comical, you are not a tourneytard. And besides, even if you were and played me, when it was time for the game to be chosen under my rule set, you'd be playing with items, and it being a random hectic fest. The way the game SHOULD be. They put that stuff in there, after all 

I know morons who think this unbalanced game is the best technical fighting game ever, so maybe I seem a bit edgy when I'm surrounded by such fools, who use exploits or general oddities that clearly show how sharp around the edges the game is.

And the less I say about MLG, the better. LOL can sum up what I think of them. EVO on the other hand is win, despite them showcasing Smash on same level of other fighting games. Then again, they showcase MvC2, an even more unbalanced game.

I think they should do Art of Fighting 3 over either of those two, personally speaking.

But alas, this is derailing into another SSB drama horse of it actually being considered a traditional fighter. I think there is another topic for that, so I think I will generally keep my views on such playing to topics like that.

Unless everyone I play online anymore plays that way, then I'll be pretty pissed and sad at humanity


----------



## Soulbadguy (Sep 3, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh, tourneytards are the ones who solely play the game with no items, 2 or so characters, and the same 3 stages. They barely experience the game by playing it that way. That's like me saying I will play on the one and only stage that looks like a regular racing track in F-Zero GX and NOTHING else; it's a bit trivial, and is cutting the experience of the game down.
> 
> So yeah, if you start the game up and play at least a little bit out of the type of play I find comical, you are not a tourneytard. And besides, even if you were and played me, when it was time for the game to be chosen under my rule set, you'd be playing with items, and it being a random hectic fest. The way the game SHOULD be. They put that stuff in there, after all



But what's wrong with playing with no items if  i 'like' playing the game with no items? I don't see how it's hurting my game experience if i like playing that way.

I mean "you" may like to play with items and that's fine but "others" don't want to play with randomness some wan't to play the game as a fighter,if you don't think that's how you want to play the game then it's up to you.



> But alas, this is derailing into another SSB drama horse of it actually being considered a traditional fighter. I think there is another topic for that, so I think I will generally keep my views on such playing to topics like that.
> 
> Unless everyone I play online anymore plays that way, then I'll be pretty pissed and sad at humanity



Yea i don't think any of us are going to change are minds huh...(well hopefuly one of us)

Smash is not a traditional fighter it is not played that way(since well it does not have a hp bar..)

But as a fighter with some merit to me yes it does.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 3, 2008)

I like playing both ways.

The only thing I hate about tourneyfags is they REFUSE to play any other way.

I enjoy all the 1v1 no-item goodness, but I don't bring that shit to parties and challenge people to duels. I put everything on random and have a good time. The people who bitch in those situations should be eradicated from existence.

And trust me, every LAN party I've thrown with Smash has brought a few of those guys out...


----------



## Aeon (Sep 3, 2008)

Same way I feel when I can't get any of my friends to play with items or on varying stages.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 3, 2008)

shud have known falco and fox were at top, it seems kinda obvious now...(in melee)


----------



## Akira (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL at people thinking Fox is still top in Brawl. Fight a good Falco and you'll get fucking owned in the air, on the ground, you name it.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 3, 2008)

^^I rather like using Ice Climbers as a counter for them but even then it is a tough match up for me when I'm playing someone that has more or less mastered those characters.

I like to play both ways to be honest. I think I just get a thrill out of playing with no items when I'm with certain people and playing the original way when I'm with my rl friends and siblings. Though we always turn the more annoying items off.

I think it just depends on my mood. And the people that only play with 2-3 characters can be interesting to deal with at times when they use someone that isn't constantly spammed in matches by everyone like Fox or Pikachu.


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 3, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> And the people that only play with 2-3 characters can be interesting to deal with at times when they use someone that isn't constantly spammed in matches by everyone like *Fox or Pikachu.*



This definitely isn't directed toward Marie, right? XD


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 3, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> This definitely isn't directed toward Marie, right? XD



Well shit Chem, if I had known you were going to point this out for all of NF to see I wouldn't have bothered adding that part. WHAT A JOKE! 

lol no, not aimed at Marie Specifically. Ok, the Pikachu bit was aimed at Marie and Alex.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Sep 3, 2008)

'Item Standard Play' Official 1v1 / 2v2 Item Impressions (v4.0) UPDATED 7/3

Preservation of Risk/Reward: The basic concept of 'punishment' in a fighting game. Every move has a risk/reward value that affects its usefulness and effectiveness in any given situation, and acceptable items must preserve this vital relationship. If an item has too little risk for too much of a reward, then the item is to be deemed 'broken' and must be disabled from play; conversely, if an item has too much risk for a very small amount of reward, then the item shall be deemed 'redundant' and should be removed from play in an attempt to condense item listings (this is not as important as removing 'broken' items, however).

Acceptable Counter Systems in Place: Every move must have a counter; if there is no counter, than strategically there is no reason not to use it at all times. For an item to be considered 'balanced' it must always have at least one counter at all times. If an item does not have at least one global strategic counter, then it shall be deemed 'broken' and banned from play.

Acceptable Level of Effect on Match Outcome: Applicable to both items and stages. If an item has a dramatic effect on battle to the extent that an entire match can ride on the item's use, then the item should be considered 'broken' and banned from play. This criterion has the most grey area because items in and of themselves are designed to effect the outcome of a match. Thus, acceptable levels of interference must be maintained; small changes in match dynamics are acceptable, while items promoting 'spawn camping' and like strategies should be banned. As a corollary to this, we must also take into account if an item forces its effects on a player (for instance, by spawning on top of a player); items of lower effect can have more leeway on this rule, while items with vast effects must only be usable by player decision.
A recent addition to this list is the ‘counterpick’ list of items; previously, items were either deemed ‘approved’ or ‘banned’. This allows for a few very important changes to item play. Introductory matches in a set must maintain a certain level of integrity, and having an approved ‘neutral’ list of items, much like in the case of neutral stage picks and double-blind character selection, ensures that a significant advantage is not enjoyed by either competitor during the first match. This also allows for greater congruency with established tournament play, further bridging the divide between ‘casual’ players who are looking to enter the tournament scene and seasoned tournament players looking for new and fresh competition (both players and styles).
ITEMS APPROVED THUS FAR:

(Sandbag) (Food) (Warp Star) (Bunny Hood) (Beam Sword) (Lip’s Stick) (Star Rod) (Super Scope) (Fire Flower) (Motion Sensor Bomb) (Freezie) (Smoke Ball) (Pitfall) (Mr. Saturn) (Green Shell) (Banana Peel) (Franklin Badge) (Screw Attack)

COUNTERPICK ITEMS THUS FAR:

(Assist Trophy) (Pokeball) (Dragoon) (Metal Box) (Home-Run Bat) (Hammer) (Ray Gun) (Cracker Launcher) (Gooey Bomb) (Hothead) (Spring) (Unira)

BANNED ITEMS THUS FAR:

(Smash Ball) (Containers) (Blast Box) (Maxim Tomato) (Heart Container) (Super Mushroom) (Poison Mushroom) (Starman) (Superspicy Curry) (Lightning) (Fan) (Golden Hammer) (Bob-Omb) (Smart Bomb) (Deku Nut) (Bumper) (Soccer Ball)

CHANGES FOR 2v2 PLAY:

Item Spawn Rate – Changed to ‘Medium’
(Team Healer) - Neutral
(Smash Ball) – Moved to Counterpick
(Superspicy Curry) – Moved to Counterpick
(Cracker Launcher) – Moved to Neutral


BRACKET PROCEEDINGS:

Double-Elimination

Best of Three (3) Sets, with a Best of Five (5) Finals

Matches Consisting of 3-Stock with an Eight (8) Minute Time Limit

In the event of dispute, controller ports may be decided by Rock-Paper-Scissors

No player may choose a stage they have already won on in that set unless agreed upon by both players.

Ties will be broken by lives, followed by percentages; if percentages are tied, then a One (1) Stock Sudden Death match will be played (no time limit)

Each player may declare One (1) stage and/or One (1) item to be stricken from the entirety of the set

BRACKET CHANGES FOR 2v2:

Controller ports will be determined in a 1221 fashion; whoever wins the RPS will choose first, then the opposing team will get their ports, and then the teammate of the RPS winner will get the last port.

Team Attack will be set to ON

Life Stealing will be allowed

Each team may declare Two (2) stages and/or Two (2) items to be stricken from the entirety of the set.

Color Blind rule: Should a player have a color-based disability, he or she may request in a teams match to have a specific color for their team. This is so characters such as Lucario or Sonic can be granted the blue team so that there is not unnecessary confusion.

MISC. BRACKET RULES:

Metaknight's Infinite Cape glitch is banned.

If a game ends with Bowser doing his suicide klaw and it ends in sudden death, the sudden death will be ignored and that game will count as a win for Bowser.

Any action that can prevent the game from continuing (i.e., freezing, disappearing characters, game reset, etc.) will result in a forfeit of that match for the player that initiated the action. You are responsible for knowing your own character, and must be wary about accidentally triggering one of these effects.

Stalling is banned. Stalling is the act of deliberately avoiding any and all conflict so that one may make the game unplayable. Running away from an opponent to reach a better position is not stalling, while doing an infinite grab endlessly against a wall is. Any infinite chain grabs must end quickly after 300% has been reached so as to prevent excessive stalling.

Port slob picks: On a player's counterpick, that player may opt to redo the port selection process with that player or team picking their port first.

The Mages DQ rule: After a match has been called, if a player is two minutes late he will receive a warning. At 4 minutes late, he will be given a loss for the first game of the set. After six minutes, he will be given a loss of the entire set.


MATCH PROCEEDINGS:

1st Match –

Double-blind character selection (may be waived with agreement of both players)
Each player may declare stage/item strikes
Opponents start the stage striking procedure
High seed deactivates One (1) item
Lower seed deactivates One (1) item
Match begins on stage chosen during strike


Subsequent Matches –

Loser switches the status of One (1) item
Winner switches the status of One (1) item
Loser switches the status of One (1) item
Loser picks stage
Winner picks character
Loser picks character

MATCH PROCEEDINGS FOR 2v2:

1st Match –

Controller port selection
Double-blind character selection (may be waived with agreement of all players)
Each team may declare stage/item strikes
Opponents start the stage striking procedure (1221 order as determined by RPS)
Higher seeded team deactivates One (1) item
Lower seeded team deactivates Two (2) items
Higher seeded team deactivates One (1) item
Match begins on stage chosen during strike


Subsequent Matches –

Losing team switches the status of One (1) item
Winning team switches the status of Two (2) items
Losing team switches the status of One (1) item
Losing team picks stage
Winning team picks characters
Losing team picks characters
Match begins

Taken from SBR Recommended Brawl Stage Lists:

TOs must move stages from the starter/counterpick into either the starter or counterpick categories and must move stages from counterpick/banned into either the counterpick or banned categories.

Stages in the Starter/Counter and Counter/Banned list did not receive 2/3 majority, and therefore you are given the option to put those stages in either category, as we did not come to a consensus on it.

The SBR Recommended rule list uses the stage striking system. In this system, players take turns striking stages from the starter list until only one remains; these stages are not banned and can be counterpicked later in the set. There must be an odd number of starter stages.

Starter
Battlefield
Final Destination
Smashville
Yoshi's Island

Starter/Counter
Castle Siege
Delfino
Halberd
Lylat Cruise
Pokémon Stadium 1

Counter
Brinstar
Corneria
Distant Planet
Frigate Orpheon
Green Hill Zone
Jungle Japes
Luigi's Mansion
Norfair
Pictochat
Pirate Ship
Pokémon Stadium 2
Rainbow Cruise
Yoshi's Island (Pipes)

Counter/Banned
Green Greens
Mario Circuit
Onett
Port Town Aero Dive
Skyworld

Banned
75m
Big Blue
Bridge of Eldin
Flat Zone 2
Hanenbow
Hyrule Temple
Mario Bros.
Mushroomy Kingdom I
Mushroomy Kingdom II
New Pork City
Rumble Falls
Shadow Moses
Spear Pillar
The Summit
Wario Ware


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 3, 2008)

WALL OF TEXT

_Thank god, a new page..._


----------



## Icy_eagle (Sep 3, 2008)

Get THIS people: fun is subjective


----------



## Aeon (Sep 3, 2008)

I wonder if anyone is online today.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Sep 3, 2008)

Link, if you'd be able to, want to go on around 6:30-7ish? (that's in about 40 min-70 min here.)


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 3, 2008)

I can probably jump on a little later tonight after I get done with some homework. We could always have some classic FFA.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Sep 3, 2008)

That would be fun, I also have homework (damn high school it's only the first day )
But I'm a big procrastinator, lol.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 3, 2008)

I switched around my 5 mains, Meta Knight, and Donkey Kong stayed, but I added Falco, Wario, and Captain Falcon .

Took out Yoshi, and ROB .


----------



## Aeon (Sep 3, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Link, if you'd be able to, want to go on around 6:30-7ish? (that's in about 40 min-70 min here.)





Brandon Heat said:


> I can probably jump on a little later tonight after I get done with some homework. We could always have some classic FFA.





Sonikku Tilt said:


> That would be fun, I also have homework (damn high school it's only the first day )
> But I'm a big procrastinator, lol.



Heh, I completely got sidetracked by other things. Anyone online now?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 3, 2008)

Well I just finished my homework, so I have some free time for some matches. Getting on now.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok, I'll get on.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice matches Link. I could see that my Falco gave you some trouble in the beginning.  I really need to work on him some more. Towards the end I was trying out some other characters for fun so I was trying so hard. Playing your Pit reassures me how much I hate Pits.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, Falco was a pain. I wanted to use ZSS on him. 

And lol, everyone hates Pit.


----------



## Shy Link (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh, you know that's simply not true.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 3, 2008)

True, people who play as him don't hate him but I've found many people who don't play as him do.


----------



## Shy Link (Sep 3, 2008)

Works well for me. The more people that hate him, the fewer that play as him.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Sep 4, 2008)

Link83 said:


> True, people who play as him don't hate him but I've found many people who don't play as him do.



Na mabye in WIFI cuz of lag but in real he lacks good kill moves since his smash are slow and easy to dodge.

Even tho theirs some nice arrow loop tricks,

but i think there mainly for show.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Sep 4, 2008)

Link83 said:


> And lol, everyone hates Pit.



They're just not ready yet.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm not that good with him. I'll just use him when I'm cycling through the characters who I've tried learning how to play as.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 4, 2008)

Brawl nao FC in sig .


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm going online. See you there. Or anyone else basically. XD


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 4, 2008)

Anybody want to play?

I have this urge.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 4, 2008)

I have some time for a couple of matches if anyone is on. If anyone can please respond on here so I can get on.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm here.

Lend me yo code.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 4, 2008)

FC is in my sig. See you online in a bit.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 4, 2008)

added you.

i'll host.

I'm online.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 4, 2008)

Good games, I could say.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice matches Shion. Like always, I still cant beat you. Your Fox is still as good as ever. At least as was able to bring you down to one stock a couple of times.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 4, 2008)

Brandon Heat said:


> Nice matches Shion. Like always, I still cant beat you. Your Fox is still as good as ever. At least as was able to bring you down to one stock a couple of times.


1 stock was with Ike.

The rest were all 3 stock, lol.

But you definately got better.

I could tell by how you would respond to my attacks.

You main Falco now?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 4, 2008)

I tend to switch Falco and Toon Link for mains. I am trying to work on Luigi as well but I have been neglecting him lately. For my Diddy and Sheik, I tend to use them for fun but I hate both of their recoveries.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 4, 2008)

Brandon Heat said:


> I tend to switch Falco and Toon Link for mains. I am trying to work on Luigi as well but I have been neglecting him lately. For my Diddy and Sheik, I tend to use them for fun but I hate both of their recoveries.



Ya, the Wolf vs Luigi.

That last life was thanks to his poor recovery, you couldn't make it back.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 4, 2008)

Looks like I missed the fun today.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 5, 2008)

Anyone want to brawl ?


----------



## Aeon (Sep 5, 2008)

I may be persuaded to get online...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 5, 2008)

I have some free time to play some matches. Anyone online?


----------



## Aeon (Sep 5, 2008)

Lol, I said I'd get online but I got distracted. Anyone on now?


----------



## ArtieBoy (Sep 7, 2008)

im about to be online any1 wanna play fc is in my sig dont respond in 10 min no game =/.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 7, 2008)

Hmm, I should have come by the thread earlier.


----------



## Kiba (Sep 7, 2008)

good matches yesterday shy you can join my games anytime ill let you join. I tried take off items some people on my friend list don't turn them off  hope my matches dident bore you


----------



## Shy Link (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh no, you must never turn off items when I'm around, that's how I fight. And the matches were really fun. It's just... Whoever that "DARK!" person was, they were a Pikachu spammer, and that's why I kept leaving.


----------



## Kiba (Sep 7, 2008)

Shy Link said:


> Oh no, you must never turn off items when I'm around, that's how I fight. And the matches were really fun. It's just... Whoever that "DARK!" person was, they were a Pikachu spammer, and that's why I kept leaving.



yeah me to i love it with items mostly some people don't like it with items because well for nubs or something lol and yeah dark was being annoying with that pikachu and winning to >_<  i wont let him join are games if you join hes not good anyway  beat him with snake after you left some of the games ^_^.


----------



## Shy Link (Sep 7, 2008)

Ah, we should get along just fine, then.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 8, 2008)

I didn't even play today. Hopefully tomorrow afternoon there will be some people to play against.


----------



## Undead (Sep 8, 2008)

I made a level made completely out of all spikes. It....was interesting.


----------



## SpitefulSerpent5 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Looking for some perspective on Brawl*

Ok, so I've started my freshman year of college, and am lucky enough to have three roommates that also like to play brawl, along with a friend that comes over quite often. For a long time, I mained Marth, but eventually I realized I enjoyed playing Zelda much more and was a little bit better with her, so I made the switch and Marth is my second now. 

Recently, I have started getting into arguments with two of them over the use of my Zelda. These two now loudly proclaim that I'm playing cheaply everytime I use Zelda, and am an asshole for doing so. It has gotten to the point where these two will double team me indiscriminately everytime I use her in a 4 person match. Now, while this does anger me, I'm actually good enough to end up beating both of them and usually win at least 40% of the time, with the other times usually going to my other roommate, who is probably the only player in the group better than I am. Even so, due to the double team I have the odds stacked against me every time I use my favorite character. My second and thirds are Marth and Ness respectively, which I have heard no complaints about. The other two roommates choose to stay out of the cheapness argument, and play normally.

The main arguments for my Zelda apparently being "cheap" as hell are as follows:


She can use Din's Fire in Free For Alls to just attack the other players as they fight each other, thus keeping herself from damage
Her Up Smash is apparently so ridiculously overpowered that there is no possible way for certain characters to defeat it

I feel I should add that I do _not_ spam Din's Fire, and even if I wanted to there are many ways of getting around it, such as dodging. The main point of the argument usually rests on her up smash though.

I'm honestly getting very angry about it, and would like your opinion on this. Is Zelda a "cheap" character compared to all the others in Brawl? Am I being "cheap" and "unfair" when I use her?


Just to add some more information, the characters I'm usually playing this Zelda against are:

Falco
Snake
Fox
Wolf

Any opinions on this would be appreciated, well thought out ones (I don't care whether you agree or not, just that it's well thought out) will earn a pos rep.


----------



## Shy Link (Sep 8, 2008)

Zelda is actually one of my favorite characters, but she's one of the more annoying characters to fight against, depending on how she's used.

I don't particularly mind Din's Fire. It's slow and easy to see coming. But I agree with your roommates that her up smash can be very annoying. It's fast, powerful, covers a wide area, and can drag opponents into it. It's not broken, it's only annoying if over-used. But most of the Zeldas I run into rely far too much on it.

Zelda has nice moveset with a variety of powerful moves, so I hate it when I see people use her up smash as their main close-range attack, and/or her only KO move.

Now, I have no idea how you fight as her, so I can't judge if you're using it too much, or in a cheap way. These people could just be upset that they keep losing. But if they both have the same complaints... you may want to look into using the rest of her moves more frequently. Which you might do already, as I said, I don't know how you use her.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 8, 2008)

Zelda is very fun to use in my opinion. I enjoy trapping unsuspecting opponents with her down tilt. Catching them off-guard with it can set up the use of either her down or forward smash. I have trouble landing her kick in the air though. That's one thing I'm always trying to work on.


----------



## Hiruma (Sep 8, 2008)

Uhm, ever heard of rolling/sidestep? Zelda isn't exactly that fast anyway, especially against Fox and his clones.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 8, 2008)

Anyone want to brawl  ?


----------



## Aeon (Sep 8, 2008)

Hiruma said:


> Uhm, ever heard of rolling/sidestep? Zelda isn't exactly that fast anyway, especially against Fox and his clones.



I did say "unsuspecting opponents" didn't I?


----------



## Akira (Sep 8, 2008)

Anyone want to play?


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 8, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Anyone want to play?



Yes                            .


----------



## Akira (Sep 8, 2008)

I added your FC Ryuk, mine's 2664-2163-1138.

I go by Kudos online just to let ya know, now I'm gunna go make the game.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 8, 2008)

Joining now     .


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 8, 2008)

What happened     ?


----------



## Akira (Sep 8, 2008)

Ah sorry man, just had to go help my dad with something. The game is made.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh k                         .


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 8, 2008)

Huh                    ?


----------



## Akira (Sep 8, 2008)

^Game is up?


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 8, 2008)

It says your not connected to wi-fi or you removed me .

error 80430


----------



## Akira (Sep 8, 2008)

Hmm, I just reconnected, can you create the game this time? I think it might just be on my end.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 8, 2008)

Okay, I will .


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 8, 2008)

gtg                          .


----------



## Akira (Sep 8, 2008)

Fun games Ryuk, surprisingly good connection too.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 8, 2008)

thx, do you want to go again now ?


----------



## SpitefulSerpent5 (Sep 8, 2008)

Shy Link said:


> Zelda is actually one of my favorite characters, but she's one of the more annoying characters to fight against, depending on how she's used.
> 
> I don't particularly mind Din's Fire. It's slow and easy to see coming. But I agree with your roommates that her up smash can be very annoying. It's fast, powerful, covers a wide area, and can drag opponents into it. It's not broken, it's only annoying if over-used. But most of the Zeldas I run into rely far too much on it.



You see, I don't believe I do rely on it too much. I never _spam_ one move with her, I generally use the up smash to set up her fireball aerial since I'm still trying to get the hang of lightning kick :-/



> Zelda has nice moveset with a variety of powerful moves, so I hate it when I see people use her up smash as their main close-range attack, and/or her only KO move.



I can see what you're saying, but I'm feeling better about it now since I know I don't use only that. My main smash move with her is probably the down smash, since it's fast and gives me a lot of room, and though the up is probably my most used kill move, I'm very generous with side, aerials, and Din's Fire occassionally.



> Now, I have no idea how you fight as her, so I can't judge if you're using it too much, or in a cheap way. These people could just be upset that they keep losing. But if they both have the same complaints... you may want to look into using the rest of her moves more frequently. Which you might do already, as I said, I don't know how you use her.



I think the main reason they're upset is because they generally can't win against her. The snake feels he can't dodge, though I'm certain he could learn to, and the fox player is just being whiny IMO since if he actually used fox illusion he wouldn't have to worry about it half the time. I think part of what pisses them off is that they'll have three people fighting each other and my Zelda will just jump in and catch them all in the up smash. That and I've sometimes used it to just power straight through a shield, which is something very few fast moves can do.

But like I said, only two of the roommates complain out it being cheap, and they just happen to be the ones that are worst out of the five of us, though they are improving.



Link83 said:


> Zelda is very fun to use in my opinion. I enjoy trapping unsuspecting opponents with her down tilt. Catching them off-guard with it can set up the use of either her down or forward smash. I have trouble landing her kick in the air though. That's one thing I'm always trying to work on.



I've never tried using the down tilt, maybe I'll see how that works. I do love her down smash though, it's saved my life many times. I get what you're saying on the lightning kick though. I much prefer her up aerial, that fireball thing. I find many more opportunities to use it. Like you though, I'm working on utilizing the kick.



Hiruma said:


> Uhm, ever heard of rolling/sidestep? Zelda isn't exactly that fast anyway, especially against Fox and his clones.



A point I bring up often, her dashing speed is terrible. The falco player (who never complained) dodges DF regularly now, and it's tough to catch him with it. The fox player (who does complain) still gets hit though, and I don't believe he has an excuse. He's not exactly new to the game...


----------



## Akira (Sep 8, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> thx, do you want to go again now ?



Nah man I got some shit to take care of, but we'll definetly Brawl again sometime ;3


Also Zelda isn't really THAT good, you've just gotta learn her pros and cons in order to beat her.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok .

What are the yellow, green, red, etc dots beside the people on your friend list ?


----------



## Akira (Sep 8, 2008)

That's the quality of the connection, with Red being worst and Green being best (I think). Lolz, I don't have above yellow with _anyone_.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 8, 2008)

Lol, your red   .


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 8, 2008)

How do I unlock Zero Suit Samus ?


----------



## Undead (Sep 8, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> How do I unlock Zero Suit Samus ?


You don't. You become her via Samus after using the final smash ball, you automatically turn into her. I forgot how you start as her immediatly in battle, but yeah. No unlocking required.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 8, 2008)

iAsuma said:


> You don't. You become her via Samus after using the final smash ball, you automatically turn into her. I forgot how you start as her immediatly in battle, but yeah. No unlocking required.



That's what I meant, how do I start out as her ?


----------



## Undead (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm not sure. Sorry.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 8, 2008)

Depends on which controller your using to play if you want to start with ZSS. 

Gamecube/Classic controller: Hold the R button
Wii Remote with Nunchuk: Hold the Z button
Wii Remote: Hold the Minus (-) button

Hold either one of these buttons then select Samus. Hope that helps.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 8, 2008)

thx                           .


----------



## Aeon (Sep 8, 2008)

Anyone online now? I haven't played in 2 days.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Sep 8, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Ok .
> 
> What are the yellow, green, red, etc dots beside the people on your friend list ?



That is your connection quality with the person.

It goes like this:

Blue (Best), Green, Yellow, Orange, Red (Worst)

I have very few Blue ones but a lot of Green ones my self. XD

I should go online and see if the quality is still good or if it is bad.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 8, 2008)

^Wow, I've never seen a blue one on mine.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Sep 9, 2008)

ill play someone 1v1 no items fc in my sig


----------



## Undead (Sep 9, 2008)

I've never seen blue either.


----------



## Akira (Sep 9, 2008)

Link83 said:


> ^Wow, I've never seen a blue one on mine.





iAsuma said:


> I've never seen blue either.



Guys this is Nintendo we are talking about, don't expect much for online gaming. I have yellow(my highest) with one of my friends who lives literally ten minutes from me, and I'm supposed to have a good connection


----------



## Undead (Sep 9, 2008)

You've got a point Fenrir. I should really get a Xbox 360 since I love online gaming....but...My wallet is empty.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 9, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Guys this is Nintendo we are talking about, don't expect much for online gaming. I have yellow(my highest) with one of my friends who lives literally ten minutes from me, and I'm supposed to have a good connection



Lol, I know that I was just surprised that there was a whole other color out there that I didn't know about. I have green, yellow and red but never seen a blue.


----------



## Akira (Sep 9, 2008)

I didn't know about this blue connection either, I'm just not surprised


@iAsuma

360's are getting a price drop and are great for online gaming, so it will definetly take care of your online needs


----------



## Anti Filler (Sep 9, 2008)

Has anyone completed the entire brawl checklist without a hammer ? I'M DOWN TO 8 MORE OBJECTIVES.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 9, 2008)

I guess no one was online today...


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Sep 9, 2008)

It's been a while since I've been here, I doubt I'm remembered but I'm back


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## ArtieBoy (Sep 10, 2008)

1v1 no items any 1


----------



## Gamble (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## Ryuk (Sep 10, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> It's been a while since I've been here, I doubt I'm remembered but I'm back



I remember you .

Why is Link banned ?

Also, any tips for Bowser ?


----------



## Soulbadguy (Sep 10, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Also, any tips for Bowser ?



1.Use his normal grab release into his side-B 

2.Bowsercide when at high hp and your oppoment is a low(do this at one stock each normaly gives you a win.)

3.Use his UpB out of shield alot (done much better with tap on)

4.His forward-A has alot of range and power so use that to stop incoming attacks.

5.You can use his down-b To grab the ledge.

There is alot more about him i suggest you cheacking a site called smashworld forums to learn more.

---------------

BTW why was he banned?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 11, 2008)

Well he was banned cuz he obviously did something wrong...

Not rocket science, people.

The question is WHAT he did wrong. O.o


----------



## Shy Link (Sep 11, 2008)

You don't need to make a mystery out of it. It's only a temporary ban, one day from what I hear. And it was because he spammed the holy Hell out of the Naruto Dub section.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 11, 2008)

Aww Shy, thank you for being my messenger. Anyway, hopefully some of you will get on Brawl today.


----------



## Shy Link (Sep 11, 2008)

Three people in a row were asking about it, I couldn't leave them all to wonder...

And you should join my matches with Kiba one of these days. We're usually up late at night.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 11, 2008)

In all my time here I never got around to vsing you, or did I?^^^


----------



## Kiba (Sep 11, 2008)

Shy Link said:


> Three people in a row were asking about it, I couldn't leave them all to wonder...
> 
> And you should join my matches with Kiba one of these days. We're usually up late at night.



yep listen what shy-kun says  i got owned by shy last night . shy i live in Florida to


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 11, 2008)

Kiba said:


> yep listen what shy-kun says  i got owned by shy last night . shy i live in Florida to



Who doesn't live in the state of Florida?


----------



## ArtieBoy (Sep 11, 2008)

ill play some 1 later 1v1 NO ITMS.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 11, 2008)

Ok, thx





@iAsuma: Do you have to use the same sig as me ?

My top 10:

1. King Dedede
2. Meta Knight
3. Wario
4. Donkey Kong
5. Falco
6. Bowser
7. Pikachu
8. ROB
9. Yoshi
10. Diddy Kong


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 11, 2008)

Kiba said:


> y
> is this even possible



The wonders of modified firmware on a gaming system ;3


----------



## ArtieBoy (Sep 11, 2008)

FC in sig if any wants to 1v1 no items


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 11, 2008)

ArtieBoy said:


> FC in sig if any wants to 1v1 no items



sure, fc in my sig, add me .


----------



## ArtieBoy (Sep 11, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> sure, fc in my sig, add me .



sorry for making you w8 im coming online now


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 11, 2008)

K, I'm ready            .


----------



## ArtieBoy (Sep 11, 2008)

the room is up join when your ready


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 11, 2008)

?              ?                 ?


----------



## ArtieBoy (Sep 11, 2008)

GG's but i really hate ffa's & items. but since your connection was so great i didnt really mind the items that much


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 11, 2008)

GGs                            .


----------



## ArtieBoy (Sep 11, 2008)

yea gg's if you ever want my help you know who too  speak 2. =)


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 11, 2008)

Ok                                .


----------



## Aeon (Sep 11, 2008)

Brandon Heat said:


> Who doesn't live in the state of Florida?



I don't.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Sep 11, 2008)

i live in NYC


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 11, 2008)

If anyone is up for some 2v2s at 11:00 EST then let me know, If not then don't say anything.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Sep 11, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlAvX6VTWCA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 11, 2008)

ArtieBoy said:


> yea gg's *if you ever want my help you know who too  speak 2*. =)



Feel like goin to school, son?

I got 6 different classes to teach.
(if you get my drift)


----------



## Stroev (Sep 11, 2008)

The one thing bad I find is that I'm pretty good with every character, and don't know who to choose to master.


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 12, 2008)

Maybe you should be the master of random.


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 12, 2008)

21000          get


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 12, 2008)

reposting the tier list because shitstorm lol


*Top*
Meta Knight
Snake
King Dedede
Mr. Game & Watch
Falco
R.O.B.

*High*
Marth
Wario
Lucario
Donkey Kong
Diddy
Pikachu
Ice Climbers
Kirby
Pit
Wolf

*Middle*
Toon Link
Olimar
Fox
Zelda
Zero Suit Samus
Bowser
Luigi
Peach
Ike
Sheik

*Low*
Lucas
Ness
Mario
Pokémon Trainer
Samus
Yoshi
Sonic
Jigglypuff
Ganondorf
Link
Captain Falcon


----------



## ArtieBoy (Sep 12, 2008)

if any of you wanna play me ill show you my moves.
1v1 no items


----------



## Aeon (Sep 12, 2008)

Are you on right now?

I went ahead and added you so add me. My FC is 1375-6869-8476.


----------



## Akira (Sep 12, 2008)

Would anyone like a few matches?


----------



## Aeon (Sep 12, 2008)

I keep missing people...

Are you still online?


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 12, 2008)

I'll play you link, fc in sig, and I added you  .  .  .


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm in the mood for some matches as well. Logging on soon, hope to find some people on.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 12, 2008)

BH, send me your fc, and I'll face you .


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 12, 2008)

My FC is in my sig. It's 1977-0128-7865. Going on now.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 12, 2008)

Hmm, shall I join you all?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 12, 2008)

Join the fun Link.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 12, 2008)

Ok, added you        .


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 12, 2008)

You guys still playing?


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 12, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> You guys still playing?



Added you, now add me .

ggs BH, and Link .


----------



## Aeon (Sep 12, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> You guys still playing?



I'm online if you want some matches.



Ryuk said:


> Added you, now add me .
> 
> ggs BH, and Link .



Yeah, good games.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm online too             .


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 12, 2008)

Damn, sorry for the delay, I will be on in a min.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 12, 2008)

I went ahead and added you.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 12, 2008)

K, 3-way             ?


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 12, 2008)

3 way is fine with me.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 12, 2008)

K                                    .


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 12, 2008)

You coming on?


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm trying       .


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 12, 2008)

Let me join                 .


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 12, 2008)

Damn, I suck.

Thanks for the matches, for some reason I keep on losing.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 12, 2008)

I blame the slight lag that was present. I really felt it when I was using ZSS since she's my best fighter and I was having trouble getting her moves to come out. Still, good games.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 12, 2008)

I like your sig Link, you keep on changing it lol .


----------



## Aeon (Sep 12, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> I like your sig Link, you keep on changing it lol .



Lol, yeah it's setup that way to rotate like 4 different gifs every few refreshes of the page.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 12, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Lol, yeah it's setup that way to rotate like 4 different gifs every few refreshes of the page.



Oh, I was going to do the rotating sigs b4, but forgot .


----------



## Aeon (Sep 12, 2008)

Heh, I just noticed that's Kenpachi in your avatar.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 13, 2008)

Tips for Wario             ?


----------



## Akira (Sep 13, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Tips for Wario             ?



Make good use of the Bike, it works well for recovery plus it's decent for attacking, not to mention that if you get knocked off it will absorb projectiles (if it's between you and the projectile of course) until it blows up. 

Uair, Fsmash and Fart should be your main killing moves, and try not to just jab on the ground, Wario's range is baad.

Learn to zone well since Wario has air movement which is almost as quick as MK's, and make good use of all his aerials, they rock.

I'd say Wario fares well against most of the cast, just be really careful around Ike, DDD, DK and pretty much anyone with a large range advantage, Ike and DDD especially.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 13, 2008)

K, thx                          .


----------



## Akira (Sep 13, 2008)

Anyone want to play for a bit?


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 13, 2008)

Sure                              .


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 13, 2008)

Anyone want to play?


----------



## Akira (Sep 13, 2008)

GG's Ryuk, who was that other guy?


I'm going to take a little break from Brawl, I'll be online again in about an hour or so if anyone wants to play.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 13, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> GG's Ryuk, who was that other guy?
> 
> 
> I'm going to take a little break from Brawl, I'll be online again in about an hour or so if anyone wants to play.



Yeah, ggs and the other guy is my bro .

That Toon Link vs Lucario match was intense .


----------



## Red Sands (Sep 13, 2008)

Lol Ryuk i think im going to have to brawl you one day 

man i just got to play my Wii @.@

school is such a bitch @.@


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 13, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> Lol Ryuk i think im going to have to brawl you one day
> 
> man i just got to play my Wii @.@
> 
> school is such a bitch @.@



K .     Yeah school sux0rz .


----------



## Akira (Sep 13, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Yeah, ggs and the other guy is my bro .
> 
> That Toon Link vs Lucario match was intense .



Believe it or not that was my first time using Lucario, just started playing him today. I can't land his smash attacks for shit, and you kept peppering me with that damn boomerang. Don't even get me started on when the heart dropped down

Fun matches though, you've just gotta be a little more defensive since you seemed to keep running headlong into MK's smash attacks in the last match.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 13, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Believe it or not that was my first time using Lucario, just started playing him today. I can't land his smash attacks for shit, and you kept peppering me with that damn boomerang. Don't even get me started on when the heart dropped down
> 
> Fun matches though, you've just gotta be a little more defensive since you seemed to keep running headlong into MK's smash attacks in the last match.



I hardly ever use the shield lol .


----------



## Red Sands (Sep 13, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> K .     Yeah school sux0rz .



ill probably be able to stomp battle you tomorrow.

who are your mains, ryuk?


----------



## Aeon (Sep 13, 2008)

Hmm, I was playing some BT3 but I could get on Brawl if anyone wants some matches.


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 13, 2008)

I will.

lol, who the hell is Zetsu.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 13, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> ill probably be able to stomp battle you tomorrow.
> 
> who are your mains, ryuk?



DDD
MK
Wario
Bowser
Pikachu


----------



## Aeon (Sep 13, 2008)

Alright, disappeared for a little bit but I'm getting on Brawl now.


----------



## Red Sands (Sep 13, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> DDD
> MK
> Wario
> Bowser
> Pikachu



DDD and Bowser? 

i cant play with the slow people except for ganondorf

Pikachu pwns completely

Pit
Lucas
Ice Climbers
Sonic
Fox

those are the ones i like the most


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 13, 2008)

How did you guys defeat Tabuu? (in SSE, on hard)


----------



## Aeon (Sep 13, 2008)

Tara said:


> How did you guys defeat Tabuu? (in SSE, on hard)



I don't even remember since it's been months. I do know you have to absolutely dodge the Rings of Death as well as a few other moves of his that will KO you in one hit.

Oh yeah, and good games Ryuk and Ryo.


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah good games, I loled at the match where I played as Snake.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 13, 2008)

ggs guys .

Zetsu is my brother .


----------



## Akira (Sep 13, 2008)

Going online now, who wants to play?


----------



## Aeon (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm still online. I don't think I have you though.


----------



## Akira (Sep 13, 2008)

Is your name Link7 online?

If so I've got you on my hitlist.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 13, 2008)

What's your name online? I may have erased you a while back.


----------



## Akira (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm Kudos, and no worries I was inactive for quite a while.

FC's 2664-2163-1138


----------



## Aeon (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah, I cleaned my list a while back and erased people whom I never saw online.

Anyway, re-added you.


----------



## Akira (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry Link but that lag was making me want to rip out the hearts of children and fucking eat them raw.

I'll play you when the connection can actually cope, probably in the year 2083.


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 13, 2008)

Anyone up for a 3-way match or 4?


----------



## Aeon (Sep 13, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Sorry Link but that lag was making me want to rip out the hearts of children and fucking eat them raw.
> 
> I'll play you when the connection can actually cope, probably in the year 2083.



Lol, yeah I know the connection was pretty laggy at times.


----------



## Akira (Sep 13, 2008)

I added you Marufuji, my FC's a few posts up. I guess I'm up for some FFA's.

Edit: Link, GG's I guess, but fast falling to my death with falcon, not being able to dodge properly with Snake and suiciding with Marth makes me want to go to Nintendo HQ and break every single one of Miyamoto's fingers.


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 13, 2008)

Ok, I have your FC.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 13, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I added you Marufuji, my FC's a few posts up. I guess I'm up for some FFA's.
> 
> Edit: Link, GG's I guess, but fast falling to my death with falcon, not being able to dodge properly with Snake and suiciding with Marth makes me want to go to Nintendo HQ and break every single one of Miyamoto's fingers.



Lol, I enjoy doing that grab and release thing on the edge though in and out of lag. Sometimes a person is just completely caught off-guard by it.


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 13, 2008)

GG guys, have to go for a min but will be back later.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 13, 2008)

GGs                   .


----------



## Aeon (Sep 13, 2008)

I just finished eating dinner. Anyone online?


----------



## Akira (Sep 13, 2008)

GGs Marufuji and whoever the other guy was.


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 13, 2008)

LOL Fenrir, you must really hate those fzero cars now after that 3-way match.


----------



## Akira (Sep 13, 2008)

Ahh man, I was the only one hit by the cars each time the platform stopped

My matches today have shown me one thing, that I'm getting really rusty

I can't even decide on a main..


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 13, 2008)

Wanna play.


----------



## Akira (Sep 13, 2008)

No thanks, I've been brawling for nearly four hours today..


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 13, 2008)

Tips for Yoshi plox .


----------



## ArtieBoy (Sep 13, 2008)

1v1 any one no items.

NO ITEMS!


----------



## MueTai (Sep 14, 2008)

I have yet to find a main in Brawl.  It's really starting to frustrate me how inconsistent I am with different characters.  Some of my best scores have been with Peach, DeDeDe and Olimar yet a lot of the time I play horrible with them.  There's just no characters that sing to me in this game.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 14, 2008)

MueTai said:


> I have yet to find a main in Brawl.  It's really starting to frustrate me how inconsistent I am with different characters.  Some of my best scores have been with Peach, DeDeDe and Olimar yet a lot of the time I play horrible with them.  There's just no characters that sing to me in this game.



Haven't seen you in awhile .


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 14, 2008)

Anyone want to play?


----------



## Akira (Sep 14, 2008)

^I just went online now, I'll make the game.

Edit: Nvm, I see you made one.


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 14, 2008)

GG, have to go eat lunch now.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 14, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Tips for Yoshi plox .



**


----------



## Akira (Sep 14, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> **



I think there are like four Yoshi mains in existence, and I don't know anyone who plays him here so I don't know if you'll get much help.


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 14, 2008)

Anyone up for a brawl?


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 14, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> Anyone up for a brawl?



Joining                   .


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 14, 2008)

lol want a team battle?


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 14, 2008)

ggs           mang  .


----------



## Aeon (Sep 14, 2008)

I should get on Brawl...


----------



## Akira (Sep 14, 2008)

Would anyone want to play?


----------



## MueTai (Sep 14, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Haven't seen you in awhile .



lol yeah, when I moved to college I stopped playing online because I have roommates that play with me now.  I suppose one of these day's I'll get my Wii on the internet here.  You guys will probably kick my ass... I could never get used to the online lag.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 14, 2008)

Okay                               .


----------



## Aeon (Sep 14, 2008)

Anyone online so I can have a reason to power up the Wii?


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 14, 2008)

I am online if anyone cares.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 14, 2008)

Why does everyone like Ike so much ?  hmmmmm .


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 14, 2008)

GG link      .


----------



## Aeon (Sep 14, 2008)

Lol, I was like that at first but I pretty much stopped playing him. I'll still use him once in a while during FFA's or something.

Anyway, good games Ryo.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 14, 2008)

Marth is obviously superior to Ike .


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 14, 2008)

Marth obviously wears women's underwear and gobbles cock.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 14, 2008)

I thought Ike was the gay one.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Sep 14, 2008)

^^Yea Ike's the gay one..(like it matters)


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 14, 2008)

Anyone got some good custom stages? 
I've been bored lately and have been spammin makin em xD


----------



## Stroev (Sep 14, 2008)

We all know King DeDeDe stomps both of'em. 
Sakurai laugh Ftw, man!


----------



## K-deps (Sep 14, 2008)

i would really like some online melee with no slow down or frame lag

but thats just me


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 14, 2008)

Wouldn't that be the day...^


----------



## Kai (Sep 15, 2008)

Ha, Shion. Never straying too far from this place.


----------



## MueTai (Sep 15, 2008)

I just played Brawl for a couple hours and then dusted off the ol' Melee disc and put it in.  I hear a lot of people saying "man Brawl is _soooooooooo sloooow_ compared to Melee", but I didn't really notice any drastic difference in game speed.  I _did_ notice, however, that Peach and Captain Falcon are way better in Melee than in Brawl.  Same with my old main Link, wtf did they do to him in Brawl?

That being said, I guess I still prefer Brawl to Melee.  




I guess.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Sep 15, 2008)

MueTai said:


> I just played Brawl for a couple hours and then dusted off the ol' Melee disc and put it in.  I hear a lot of people saying "man Brawl is _soooooooooo sloooow_ compared to Melee", but I didn't really notice any drastic difference in game speed.  I _did_ notice, however, that Peach and Captain Falcon are way better in Melee than in Brawl.  Same with my old main Link, wtf did they do to him in Brawl?
> 
> That being said, I guess I still prefer Brawl to Melee.
> 
> ...



Brawl is much slower then Melee 

because of the lack of wave dashing L-canceling and wavelanding and also triping in brawl destoryed dashdancing.

If you never used those ATs then Brawl and melee still kinda feel the same expect no matter what side your one you can still grab the ledge.


----------



## MueTai (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah I never learned how to wavedash or L cancel or any of that jazz.  I remember watching Melee tournament vids on Youtube and wondering how they moved so fast though, so you have a good point.  I'm kinda glad they got rid of it though, since I'm not a competitive player I don't want to go up against someone who would be able to dash circles around me.  I'm just happy none of my friends ever figured out how to do it in Melee.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 15, 2008)

Guess no one was online today...


----------



## ArtieBoy (Sep 16, 2008)

any 1 wanna 2v2 with me and soul NO ITEMS & team attack on


----------



## Aeon (Sep 16, 2008)

I think I had added you. Did you ever add me?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 17, 2008)

For the first night in a while, I actually have some free time to play some Brawl. Anyone up for some matches?


----------



## Aeon (Sep 17, 2008)

I guess I'll oblige.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice matches Link. I felt a little rusty with most of my characters especially my mains. Cheap deaths for the lose.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah, good games though. I've been working on Ness lately trying to make him better.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Sep 17, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Yeah, good games though. I've been working on Ness lately trying to make him better.



Good luck with Ness 

It olny take's one grab form most characters to do about 60% dmg on him.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 17, 2008)

Most people I fight don't exploit that though so I'll be fine and I mostly use him for fun.


----------



## Gamble (Sep 17, 2008)

MueTai said:


> since I'm not a competitive player I don't want to go up against someone who would be able to dash circles around me.



and that's the reason why so many dislike brawl


----------



## Draffut (Sep 17, 2008)

Timbers said:


> Yeah I never learned how to wavedash or L cancel or any of that jazz. I remember watching Melee tournament vids on Youtube and wondering how they moved so fast though, so you have a good point. I'm kinda glad they got rid of it though, since I'm not a competitive player I don't want to go up against someone who would be able to dash circles around me. I'm just happy none of my friends ever figured out how to do it in Melee.



That's what always made me LOL hard about Melee.  A giant aspect of the gameplay, items, are banned.  A whole slew of stages specifically put in by the games designers are banned (Not even half are universally accepted as playable)

But then they allow a whole barrage of bugs and exploits.

And then claim this as a good competitive game.

It boggles the mind.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 17, 2008)

And people still bitch about it too.^


----------



## Soulbadguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> That's what always made me LOL hard about Melee.  A giant aspect of the gameplay, items, are banned.  A whole slew of stages specifically put in by the games designers are banned (Not even half are universally accepted as playable)
> 
> But then they allow a whole barrage of bugs and exploits.
> 
> ...



Does it matter if people want to play the game the way they want to?

Some people don't like to play the game your way.

Yes it is a competitive game just ask...................

MLG, EVO, and other 100s of local trouneys that hold the game.

So i don't see why it would boggle your mind?


----------



## Draffut (Sep 18, 2008)

Soulbadguy said:


> Does it matter if people want to play the game the way they want to?


 Why not play it the way the programmers intended, instead of creating your own artificial rules allowing some thing, and banning others.  Outside of SSB, this is a very rare occurance in competitive gaming, but for some reason it's ok in this one?



> Some people don't like to play the game your way.



How it was made?  Thats my fault?



> Yes it is a competitive game just ask...................
> 
> MLG, EVO, and other 100s of local trouneys that hold the game.



Good job at avoiding the question, I'll try and make it simplier.

What other games at those national tourney's have excessive external artificial rules governing how you can play the game?

MvC2 is the worst I can think of, with a couple against things like Gambit's bug and the like.  It's like 2-3 that are gamebreaking each.



> So i don't see why it would boggle your mind?



Because it's the only game where extreme exceptions to the norm have to be made to even get it to start to be perceived as competitive.


----------



## Gamble (Sep 18, 2008)

This is pretty stupid. Smash is the only game I can seriously think of that does have legitimate options of gameplay that seriously break the game when trying to play on even grounds. Granted, I haven't played A TON of fighters, but the biggest thing that comes to mind in those would be a handicap option. Pretty sure handicapped matches are illegal. Smash has these components that can and would break fair gameplay if all allowed. MvC, SC, GG are all very neutral. 

It's impossible to compare Smash to these games. It's considered a party game, and thats how the general public treats it. It was intended to be just a party game. Even general movesets are fairly basic. It's not until you indulge in Smash's metagame where the game can even possibly be considered competitive. Are you trying to say that, from the start, Smash shouldn't be played competitively? Because that's very self-centered. 

"Play the game how the programmers intended"? Pretty sure the programmers uh, programmed, options for "no items" and fairly certain that you were allowed to pick stages you liked to play on, otherwise they would have thrown in all of the stages into a giant random button.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 18, 2008)

Timbers said:


> This is pretty stupid. Smash is the only game I can seriously think of that does have legitimate options of gameplay that seriously break the game when trying to play on even grounds. Granted, I haven't played A TON of fighters, but the biggest thing that comes to mind in those would be a handicap option. Pretty sure handicapped matches are illegal. Smash has these components that can and would break fair gameplay if all allowed. MvC, SC, GG are all very neutral.



You can create Handicaps in many of those games to.



> It's impossible to compare Smash to these games. It's considered a party game, and thats how the general public treats it. It was intended to be just a party game. Even general movesets are fairly basic. It's not until you indulge in Smash's metagame where the game can even possibly be considered competitive. Are you trying to say that, from the start, Smash shouldn't be played competitively? Because that's very self-centered.



Exactly, you could play the  playing card game "War" competitively, but to tout it's validity as a competitive game as equivalent to something like Poker, is just silly.  I see SSBM (or Brawl) and a fighter like GG, SC, SF, KoF, ect. as the same.



> "Play the game how the programmers intended"? Pretty sure the programmers uh, programmed, options for "no items" and fairly certain that you were allowed to pick stages you liked to play on, otherwise they would have thrown in all of the stages into a giant random button.



You are allowed to pick characters also, why isn't ever one throw into a giant random button?  because that just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 18, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> That's what always made me LOL hard about Melee.  A giant aspect of the gameplay, items, are banned.  A whole slew of stages specifically put in by the games designers are banned (Not even half are universally accepted as playable)
> 
> But then they allow a whole barrage of bugs and exploits.
> 
> ...



0/10 troll, try again next time.


----------



## Gamble (Sep 18, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> You can create Handicaps in many of those games to.


You missed what I was trying to say, but thanks for further proving my point. 



> Exactly, you could play the  playing card game "War" competitively, but to tout it's validity as a competitive game as equivalent to something like Poker, is just silly.  I see SSBM (or Brawl) and a fighter like GG, SC, SF, KoF, ect. as the same.


Care to point out the random elements in GG, SC, SF, KoF, etc.? Smash can be a perfectly acceptable fighter under the circumstances that the completely random elements of it are turned "off." I don't see how terrible a thing it is to turn items off. The option to turn them off is there for an obvious reason.



> You are allowed to pick characters also, why isn't ever one throw into a giant random button?  because that just doesn't make sense.



Again, you missed what I was trying to say, but you're still proving my point. Thanks.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Why not play it the way the programmers intended, instead of creating your own artificial rules allowing some thing, and banning others.  Outside of SSB, this is a very rare occurance in competitive gaming, but for some reason it's ok in this one?



Can you give me the rule set for how to truly play the game?

the game is not hacked. 

Smash allows your to pick your own rules.There really no true gameset brawl/melee.



> What other games at those national tourney's have excessive external artificial rules governing how you can play the game?
> 
> MvC2 is the worst I can think of, with a couple against things like Gambit's bug and the like.  It's like 2-3 that are gamebreaking each.
> 
> Because it's the only game where extreme exceptions to the norm have to be made to even get it to start to be perceived as competitive.



Some toruneys in 3s change the dmg ratio to high.

The ban of Akuma in Streetfighter turbo.

The ban of handcuff trow in Streetfighter turbo.

Some tourneys change the time limit and the stock limit.

Some stages are ban in 3ds fighters due to easy ringsout.

EDITED.


----------



## Gamble (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank you Soul.

I'm too ignorant when it comes to other fighters, sans Smash and SC lol.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 18, 2008)

Wait, what?


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 19, 2008)

I am online if anyone cares.


----------



## iSora (Sep 19, 2008)

I might actually get to play this again soon. A little competition between dorm houses brewing. Can't wait to own some of them


----------



## Akira (Sep 19, 2008)

Anyone fancy a match or two?


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 19, 2008)

I am online.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 19, 2008)

If anyone would like some matches, I could get online.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Sep 19, 2008)

Any 1 up for 1v1


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 19, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> 0/10 troll, try again next time.


Smash sucks.


XD


----------



## Masurao (Sep 19, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngogxAiacSQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 19, 2008)

"Seems there was a lovely party...pity I wasn't invited."


----------



## Aeon (Sep 19, 2008)

What party?


----------



## ArtieBoy (Sep 20, 2008)

1v1 *once again*  any one 

NO ITEMS! NO ITEMS!


----------



## Aeon (Sep 20, 2008)

I think you finally added me right? I saw you online but it said you were in Basic Brawl. I waited to see if you'd get out of it but I got tired and turned it off.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Sep 20, 2008)

Link83 said:


> I think you finally added me right? I saw you online but it said you were in Basic Brawl. I waited to see if you'd get out of it but I got tired and turned it off.



ill come online now


----------



## Aeon (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh, but I don't really feel like playing anymore. That's why I turned it off.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Sep 20, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Oh, but I don't really feel like playing anymore. That's why I turned it off.



if you dont feel like playing ill play you some other time. no big deal


----------



## Aeon (Sep 20, 2008)

I got back on since I can't sleep. I'll join your room.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Sep 20, 2008)

ill re host


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 20, 2008)

Anyone want to play?


----------



## Akira (Sep 20, 2008)

Anyone want to play for a bit?


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 20, 2008)

I will play you.


----------



## Akira (Sep 20, 2008)

^The game is up!

Edit: GG's Marufuji, I gotta work on Bowser.


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 20, 2008)

Have to go eat dinner now, will be back later.


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 20, 2008)

I loved this game, and i still play it occasionally, but i have to say, its lost some appeal for me. Maybe its because i spent too much time on it without break.

Still one of the best games this year, no doubt.


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 20, 2008)

The game is awesome. 

Anyone free for a match?


----------



## Aeon (Sep 20, 2008)

Are you still online? I could get on for some matches.


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 20, 2008)

I will get online now.


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 20, 2008)

This fucking codec won't work.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 20, 2008)

Lol, nice matches anyway. I'm pretty sure the button lag was hindering us both though especially when we would each suicide.


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah, I thought it was the lag, but then I also thought is me trying to do flashy combos and failing miserably.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 20, 2008)

Lol, well maybe.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Sep 21, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Lol, nice matches anyway. I'm pretty sure the button lag was hindering us both though especially when we would each suicide.



yea i could possibly have green blue or yellow but i will always have bad delay because my sister wants to freeload on my router with her laptop. ill get a cheaper one in the future for the house. so i can have my D-Link gamers lounge to myself.

but here tips on fixing that lag problem. ( if you already didn't know) 
1. make sure your the only one using your router. 

2. wireless house phones can interfere with the connection.


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 21, 2008)

Anyone want to play later?


----------



## Aeon (Sep 21, 2008)

ArtieBoy said:


> yea i could possibly have green blue or yellow but i will always have bad delay because my sister wants to freeload on my router with her laptop. ill get a cheaper one in the future for the house. so i can have my D-Link gamers lounge to myself.
> 
> but here tips on fixing that lag problem. ( if you already didn't know)
> 1. make sure your the only one using your router.
> ...



Oh, I'm pretty sure distance is the main factor here though.


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 21, 2008)

Anyone up for a game?


----------



## Akira (Sep 21, 2008)

^If you're still online Marufuji then I'll play you, otherwise anyone else up for some matches?


----------



## ArtieBoy (Sep 21, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Oh, I'm pretty sure distance is the main factor here though.



yea that must suck.


----------



## MueTai (Sep 21, 2008)

Arrg, what do you do against a C-stick and counter happy Marth?  It's such a bitch to approach him, and then when I do he counters.  So then I got to pausing before I attack in order to bait a counter, but that only works like 50% of the time because sometimes he just C-sticks and nails me.


----------



## Akira (Sep 21, 2008)

MueTai said:


> Arrg, what do you do against a C-stick and counter happy Marth?  It's such a bitch to approach him, and then when I do he counters.  So then I got to pausing before I attack in order to bait a counter, but that only works like 50% of the time because sometimes he just C-sticks and nails me.



Who are you playing as?


----------



## Soulbadguy (Sep 21, 2008)

MueTai said:


> Arrg, what do you do against a C-stick and counter happy Marth?  It's such a bitch to approach him, and then when I do he counters.  So then I got to pausing before I attack in order to bait a counter, but that only works like 50% of the time because sometimes he just C-sticks and nails me.



As a counter happy C-sticking Marth player i would be happy to help.


1.Try charging your attacks.

See how i died in this the end of this video.

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtweP7z9fd4[/Youtube]

2.wiat for his f-smash it has lag at the end and you can block it and follow up with an attack.

3.Use MK and watch how the Marth player will get really mad whine and go emo all day.(Marth mains hate losing)


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 21, 2008)

I haven't played in so long lol .


----------



## Aeon (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, the secret to beating a Marth who loves using Counter is to charge your smashes long enough for it to wear off. Just get you're timing down before they can attack you.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Sep 22, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Yeah, the secret to beating a Marth who loves using Counter is to charge your smashes long enough for it to wear off. Just get you're timing down before they can attack you.



If you charge to much he will just wait,space,tip, you so i don't think it something worth overusing.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 22, 2008)

Things also depend on what character your using obviously.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 22, 2008)

My Brawl has been in the mail for over 2 weeks


----------



## Aeon (Sep 22, 2008)

Will you ever get it?


----------



## MueTai (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for the tips against Marth. Hopefully it'll help me beat my roommate more often, I hate it when he beats me because when it comes to video games he's an arrogant prick, and he sucks with every character but Marth.

@ people asking who I play as - I don't have a main, but I guess the characters I use most are Fox, C. Falcon, Bowser, Ike, and Snake.

@ Soulbadguy - nice to hear tips from a Marth mainer himself. Btw, that Falcon is freakin good, I like how he got you every time with that knee coming up from the ledge.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 22, 2008)

Anyone online for some matches?


----------



## Cold (Sep 23, 2008)

What has taken me so long to find this thread 

Hey all  

Samus main here (yea I know she got nerfed... Still love her though )


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 23, 2008)

Anyonne want to play?


----------



## Cold (Sep 23, 2008)

I do, but sadly I'm away from my wii


----------



## Aeon (Sep 23, 2008)

I haven't played all day. Any chance there's someone on right now?


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Sep 24, 2008)

I play pretty much from when I get home from school (almost always 3 PM) to 6-ish, so anyone who wants can FC swap...I need competition!

I'm making it my mission right now to not suck with Falcon, so I might whore him out. Remember...Falcon Pawnch is the real reason we play this game.


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 24, 2008)

Feel like playing now?


----------



## Aeon (Sep 24, 2008)

Anyone on now?


----------



## Masurao (Sep 24, 2008)

I can't remember the last time I played this game. I'll start up again once I get my WiFi fixed.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 24, 2008)

I'll fight you when you do.


----------



## Masurao (Sep 24, 2008)

Link83 said:


> I'll fight you when you do.



That's cool with me. Did we ever exchange FC's? I _think_ I added you, but we never played each other. My name was "Ryu".


----------



## Aeon (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't remember. Just give me your FC and I'll add you.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 25, 2008)

For Soul Eater and Brawl fans alike... 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvhNhFwOHmM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cold (Sep 25, 2008)

That was EPIC 

But where the hell was the Samus love?   Zero Suit would have made a better Blair than Peach


----------



## Shy Link (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh, they just pair up Snake and ZSS in everything, don't they?


----------



## Aeon (Sep 25, 2008)

^I don't understand why they love doing that.


----------



## Shy Link (Sep 25, 2008)

It's probably based off on Snake and Mei Ling's codec conversation about her. You know how fans tend to take one small instance and blow it out of proportion...


----------



## Masurao (Sep 25, 2008)

That actually was pretty cool.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 26, 2008)

No one seemed to be on today.


----------



## faithless (Sep 27, 2008)

omg yes


----------



## Akuma (Sep 27, 2008)

Link83 said:


> For Soul Eater and Brawl fans alike...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvhNhFwOHmM[/YOUTUBE]



Lacks Falcon, FAIL


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 27, 2008)

What the hell kind of video...


----------



## Aeon (Sep 27, 2008)

Would there by chance be anyone on for a match?


----------



## MueTai (Sep 28, 2008)

Is it bad to not have a main?  I switch characters every fight, I just can't stick to one.

Btw, I got 3 stocked by a level 9 G&W this morning...


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 28, 2008)

For most people yes, I've been maining Random since the game came out and I hold my own in tournaments so far. So it depends on the player.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't have the ability to main random. Perhaps if I continue my slow progression through the characters I could eventually get to that point.


----------



## Kai (Oct 8, 2008)

Holy crap this thread fell back to page 4 of the subforum. Unacceptable.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 8, 2008)

I want Sakurai to randomly update the site with something


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 9, 2008)

Might as well ask for Angelina Jolie to suck your--


----------



## Aeon (Oct 9, 2008)

A random update would be much more likely than lag getting fixed.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 15, 2008)

is there any1 allive for matches anymore? lol


----------



## Masurao (Oct 15, 2008)

This thread still lives eh?


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 15, 2008)

not really, i kinda wanted a few more matches before sleep time


----------



## Masurao (Oct 15, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> not really, i kinda wanted a few more matches before sleep time



Well, my WiFi doesn't work right now so....


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 15, 2008)

^  ahh well... i guess its sleep time then


----------



## Aeon (Oct 16, 2008)

If you're on tomorrow, I'll fight you.


----------



## ~Flippy (Oct 27, 2008)

What do both Ike and Pitt say (in english) when doing their final smashes?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Oct 28, 2008)

Ike: Great... Aetherrrrr!!!
Pit: All troops... Move out!


----------



## ~Flippy (Oct 28, 2008)

what is aether lol


----------



## Kiba (Oct 28, 2008)

I miss this game.


----------



## Akira (Oct 28, 2008)

Seeing this thread still alive almost makes me regret selling the Wii. _Almost_.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 28, 2008)

Ryouji Hirokura said:


> what is aether lol



I'm gonna hit this kid^

If anyone requests me not to, state so now.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 28, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I'm gonna hit this kid^
> If anyone requests me not to, state so now.


I don't give you permission to hit him/her lightly. Go hard. 

Also, I miss the specualtion days...

*new post on the Dojo*
"I CAME."
"Bricks have been shat, guys."
"OMFG wut is dis shit?!?"
"Well, better get a Wii now."
"No way, why replace character X!?" 
"SAKUUURRRAAAIII!!!"


----------



## Masurao (Oct 28, 2008)

Stroev said:


> I don't give you permission to hit him/her lightly. Go hard.
> 
> Also, I miss the specualtion days...
> 
> ...





Yeah, those were the days.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 28, 2008)

The days might come back, you never know.

The thing is, not as many people come by to Brawl anymore.

Just the select few who actually still remain faithful to it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 29, 2008)

Can you blame them?

I play Brawl here and there, but not hardly as much as Melee because Brawl just isn't as competitive. Now I'm looking forward to other games, SFIV, BB, MK, KOF, etc.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah I don't play online anymore, but I do run tournaments for it. Like the one I am running this Saturday in Chicago and having many of the top Midwest players show up for it. It is Melee and Brawl. 

Should be a lot of fun. ^_^

I may not play it that competitive online, I try to somewhat offline, in person, I just like the scene and the people that I get to hang out with. ^_^


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah the outcome of this game was pretty dissapointing. It's not a bad game, it just doesn't have the same appeal as melee did. Not to mention that the character selection and number was pathetic. But thats more of a personal problem.
The anticipation was indeed the best for me.


----------



## MrSmoke (Oct 29, 2008)

Theres a Flash game version of brawl currently in the making
ive played it a few times its good fun.

heres the link------


try it out


----------



## Kek (Oct 29, 2008)

I still like brawl. >_>

I was going to put my roster, but it seems most people don't really care.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 29, 2008)

MrSmoke said:


> Theres a Flash game version of brawl currently in the making
> ive played it a few times its good fun.
> 
> heres the link------
> ...



Its pretty cool. Something I would play while at work


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 30, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PKzqH4FnaM[/YOUTUBE]

....the melee dash? no tripping?

okay okay i get how Smash is about playing it how u sorta want to play it and all but....REALLY?!

if all yall want to play melee that bad just play the shit. tired of trying to play brawl with people and they keep making rules and shit to the point that anything brawl is stripped away.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 30, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PKzqH4FnaM[/YOUTUBE]



lol! It was inevitable that someone would learn to wavedash..
Old habits die hard, I guess


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 30, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> Link removed



Wait, I'm confused...

"No tripping, S-cancel, Melee Airdodge"

HOW?


----------



## Gamble (Oct 30, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> Wait, I'm confused...
> 
> "No tripping, S-cancel, Melee Airdodge"
> 
> HOW?



hacks with the lovely combination of an SD card, Zelda, and homebrew.


I would fucking love it if the SBR enforced no trip code at tournaments. Melee airdodge would mean that everyone who isn't metaknight would get raped offstage by metaknight. L cancel (s cancel) would make Snake fuckin ridunkulous with his aerials.


----------



## Kiba (Oct 30, 2008)

Tripping is the new wavedash in brawl & we have to live with it nintendo making fun of us.

Edit:





MrSmoke said:


> Theres a Flash game version of brawl currently in the making
> ive played it a few times its good fun.
> 
> heres the link------
> ...



lol this is great, only bad thing need more characters can't wait until its complete.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 30, 2008)

Seems kinda dull......


----------



## Soulbadguy (Oct 30, 2008)

Haven't post here in a while how's it's going?

Sadly Bawl is not as skillful melee and won't ever be i guess we just have to face the facts.Tho i don't think hacking will get too popular,a notrip-code would be nice.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Nov 25, 2008)

1v1 no items 3 stock anyone?


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 25, 2008)

ArtieBoy said:


> 1v1 no items 3 stock anyone?



TOURNEYFAG!!!


----------



## dilbot (Nov 25, 2008)

I like brawl better than melee. Some people just don't have the time to memorize all AT's. I always got whipped by my friend no matter what...

We're basically even. I don't like AT'ing. Once he learned how to snake dash I'm basically fucked almost every match.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Nov 25, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> TOURNEYFAG!!!



No you!!--


----------



## Stroev (Nov 25, 2008)

No itmes. Fox only. Final Destination. 

Makes me wonder how the next will be like...


----------



## Masurao (Nov 25, 2008)

Stroev said:


> No itmes. Fox only. Final Destination.
> 
> Makes me wonder how the next will be like...



No items, Meta Knight only. final Destination.


----------



## Ryuk (Nov 25, 2008)

Does anyone even brawl anymore ?


----------



## Kek (Nov 25, 2008)

I brawl. A lone. ;_;


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 25, 2008)

Shit, I still play this and still go to tournaments. 

The people here that spread the "Brawl Sucks" propaganda are the reason not many people visit this place anymore...


----------



## Ryuk (Nov 26, 2008)

I forgot about brawl with all the Gears/CoD/Fallout/Deadspace talk .

Meta Knight was so awesome .


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 26, 2008)

Still is.^^^


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 26, 2008)

MetaKnight is BS. Cheap != Awesome


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 26, 2008)

MK is just as broken as he always was, just ask M2K.


----------



## Kek (Nov 26, 2008)

G&M insta-kill


----------



## Ryuk (Nov 26, 2008)

I feel like playing anyone want to ?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 26, 2008)

@Ryuk

I would play against ya, but about to head out to a movie.

Try the match making thread, maybe someone will wanna play against ya in there.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Nov 26, 2008)

Brawl? In My NF's??


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 26, 2008)

Uhh, apparently.^^^


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 26, 2008)

I played like the most fun match ever the other day at a LAN event. 2v2 me and a friend in the gaming club (I'm the President of it here at NCSU) against two of the Smash regulars in the gaming area. I was random, my partner Ike. Our opponents were a Ganondorf and Wolf. The Wolf guy was a very SERIOUS BUSINESS player.

We won a great first match with me as Olimar. Got our asses kicked as two Ike's (important to mention team attack was ON).

Then, with a crowd that had gathered, we went into an epic tiebreaker match with me as Kirby. I proceeded to get two kills and then one more to win the match by sucking people up and walking off the edge. Way too hilarious. Everyone flipped, the Wolf player was furious to lose that way... 

You shoulda seen his face earlier when I landed the perfect Rest on him.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 26, 2008)

Sounds like fun.^^^


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 26, 2008)

Kirbycide is always good times.


----------



## Noah (Nov 26, 2008)

Sweet jesus! It's been months since I played Brawl! Goddamn you Mariokart/ninjastorm/dukenukem/disgaea/dmc4! Damn you games for being addicting and/or on my list of priorities.

...so now that it's been awhile, what do the retarded tiers look like?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 26, 2008)

No tiers yet^^^

Well, not an official list, just some made up shit.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 26, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> No tiers yet^^^
> 
> Well, not an official list, just some made up shit.



I'm so glad you know what you're talking about.


SBR released v1.0 almost 3 months ago


*Spoiler*: _v1.0_ 





			
				M3D said:
			
		

> Top
> Meta Knight
> Snake
> King Dedede
> ...






Expecting Wario and ROB to fall.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 27, 2008)

I never thought I'd miss Melee's tiers...


----------



## Gamble (Nov 27, 2008)

Finalized melee list came out a few weeks back too.

Looks so much nicer.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Top
> Fox 9.9
> Marth 9.9
> Sheik 9.7
> ...






Marth needed the bump up.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 27, 2008)

@Melee tier list

Nah Marth is fine where he is, that list is perfect now.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 27, 2008)

Fox. pek

MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARTH! 

Captain...


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 27, 2008)

Link would of actually been lower on that list if it wasn't for the player by the name of Aniki. 

Ken vs Aniki were epic matches...oh the glory days.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 27, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Link would of actually been lower on that list if it wasn't for the player by the name of Aniki.
> 
> Ken vs Aniki were epic matches...oh the glory days.



Bombsoldier was more fun to watch IMO.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 27, 2008)

The King!


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 27, 2008)

Bombsoldier was insanely fun to watch, but Aniki made Link appear epic, and that takes skill.

Aniki was one of the very few pro's who never wavedashed. 

Edit:

Though my favorite Melee pro was Ken, especially when he first made it onto the scene.


----------



## Gamble (Nov 27, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Melee tier list
> 
> Nah Marth is fine where he is, that list is perfect now.



I said he *needed* the bump, lol. 

He got it, I'm happy.


Kinda.


Go Fox.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 27, 2008)

Ken, Aniki, and King were gods to me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 27, 2008)

My bad misread it. 

It is 2:50 am here, cut me some slack.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 27, 2008)

King is like one of the most annoying and best Jigglypuffs users ever.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 27, 2008)

Zechs Marquise said:


> King is like one of the most annoying and best Jigglypuffs users ever.



THAT'S WHY HE'S THE KING BABY

Nothing more satisfying then winning with the 'puff...one of my Melee mains...


----------



## Kai (Nov 27, 2008)

To those who haven't deleted me from their list yet, keep me on. I'll be signing on this holiday week.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 27, 2008)

First time since last year eh?^^^


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 29, 2008)

I've decided..

Until Nintendo release an update which addresses the horrible lag issues online, then I refuse to play another WiFi match..

Mario Kart online is fine... so whats the problem with Brawl exactly?!


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 29, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> I've decided..
> 
> Until Nintendo release an update which addresses the horrible lag issues online, then I refuse to play another WiFi match..
> 
> Mario Kart online is fine... so whats the problem with Brawl exactly?!



It's a fighter. I've never played any fighter online that didn't have lag issues.

Most games, such as shooters and racers, have code in them to sort of "guess" what players are doing and essentially play for them in times of lag. You generally won't notice this because your talking fractions of a second. But in a fighter where every single frame can be gamebreaking and there's no way to predict a player's movements, there's just no way to code that. So any lag causes serious problems, and removing all lag from a game is pretty much impossible, regardless of how good a job the programmers do.

It's the fault of one or both of the player's connection more often than not though. Two people with fast broadband, nothing else on the network bogging down traffic, a wired adapter, and, what's most commonly missing, a properly set up router, will be completely playable.


----------



## Akira (Nov 29, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> It's a fighter. I've never played any fighter online that didn't have lag issues.
> 
> Most games, such as shooters and racers, have code in them to sort of "guess" what players are doing and essentially play for them in times of lag. You generally won't notice this because your talking fractions of a second. But in a fighter where every single frame can be gamebreaking and there's no way to predict a player's movements, there's just no way to code that. So any lag causes serious problems, and removing all lag from a game is pretty much impossible, regardless of how good a job the programmers do.
> 
> It's the fault of one or both of the player's connection more often than not though. Two people with fast broadband, nothing else on the network bogging down traffic, a wired adapter, and, what's most commonly missing, a properly set up router, will be completely playable.



None of this changes the fact that the lag on brawl is _substantially_ worse than games like SCIV and even Dark Resurrection(not that either of those are perfect in any way).


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 29, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> None of this changes the fact that the lag on brawl is _substantially_ worse than games like SCIV and even Dark Resurrection(not that either of those are perfect in any way).



For 1v1 matches I don't see much difference myself since I got the wired adapter. 

Unfortunately there's definitely problems with 3 and 4 players (how I prefer to play), but it's pretty obvious why.

I don't know how all other games do it, but SSBB uses direct connection instead of a server-based system, so that means how well it works will be 100% dependent on the two connections. If anything is clogging the tubes, there's no server to deal with it, and lag issues will arise.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 1, 2008)

Nmaster64 said:


> SSBB uses direct connection instead of a server-based system



A lot of other console games do this too, even SCIV, yet they don't have the same issues as Brawl..


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 1, 2008)

I really think it's an issue of the players, just think about it.

Wireless for Xbox is $100 add-on.
Wired for Wii is a $30 add-on.

Wii players are more likely to have crappy wireless connections.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Dec 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Bombsoldier was insanely fun to watch, but Aniki made Link appear epic, and that takes skill.
> 
> Aniki was one of the very few pro's who never wavedashed.
> 
> ...



not many link players wavedashed period.


1v1 anyone?


----------



## Silent Storm (Dec 2, 2008)

Anyone up for some games?


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 2, 2008)

ArtieBoy said:


> not many link players wavedashed period.



There weren't any good Link players besides Aniki to begin with, at least not until the end of Melee's cycle.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Aeon (Dec 3, 2008)

I like that the thread got active again. I haven't played much Brawl these past two weeks or so since I've been playing other games. If anyone wants a match, I'll gladly get on for one.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Gamble (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Aeon (Dec 4, 2008)

Let's play some Brawl.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 4, 2008)

Aeon said:


> Let's play some Brawl.



I'll play a round or two if my wifi doesn't lag to horribly..

Edit: nvm. I'm tired.

I added you though. My FC is 0817-3455-8475


----------



## Aeon (Dec 4, 2008)

You added me? 

Where did I put that FC? 

I'll add you tomorrow.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 4, 2008)

Aeon said:


> You added me?
> 
> Where did I put that FC?
> 
> I'll add you tomorrow.



I found it in the Brawl FC's section in the Online Gaming Center.


----------



## Aeon (Dec 5, 2008)

Alright, I added you. For a while it didn't want to let me though.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 15, 2009)

WITHIN A HUNDRED VOTES



GO GO GO

SMASH BROS > WATCHING A MOVIE


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 15, 2009)

Nmaster64 said:


> WITHIN A HUNDRED VOTES
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't deserve it. This is coming from a competitive tournament level player.

I've played all 3 of those games and Fallout 3 blows SSBB and MGS4 out of the water.


----------



## matrixman491 (Jan 15, 2009)

smash bro brawl. is beast and + i play dekaron and a whole lot of outher pc games


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 15, 2009)

It's GameFAQs, it's not about who's best, it's about who has the most fanboys!

ALSO ZOMG GTFO TOURNEYFAG TIERS R 4 QUEERZ REAL MEN USE ITEMS


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 15, 2009)

Chemistry, you do know it's a game. I admit Brawl has its share of problems, but it is a very good game in its own right.

And yeah, it's about the most fanboys. And with Brawl being a crossover, it'll win.


----------



## Gamble (Jan 15, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> but it is a very good game in its own right.


The only reason smash was considered as good a game as it was is due to the level of competitive play you could milk melee. 

Brawl doesn't have that drive, and imo is just another fighter that got watered down for the casual gamer.

this is me secretly hating brawl fox btw.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 15, 2009)

Or, you know, maybe everyone likes it because it's a polished fighter with simple but somewhat deep gameplay that's easy to get into and a blast to play with friends, and with everyone's favorite characters to boot.

Maybe 99% of people don't care about the TOURNEYFAGS ZOMG-WHERES-MAH-WAVEDASH.


----------



## Gamble (Jan 15, 2009)

It's former installments could be enjoyed in a casual sense or a competitive sense. It catered to the player's interests. Brawl ripped that competitive part out now and it's become entirely a party game I think. It's pretty much half of what the other two games are now. It lacks depth and insight for the players that do want to indulge in the game more.

It's a good game but it's by no means groundbreaking or amazing. The exact experience can be accomplish with playing melee in a casual light, except less fanservice, which is probably why it's a popular game because they get to play as Sonic or Snake, which has nothing to do with their appreciation for well polished fighters lol.

Going to echo everyone else in saying that it boils down to fanboys voting for their starry-eyed heroes.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 15, 2009)

NPD Sales

<3


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 15, 2009)

Timbers said:


> The only reason smash was considered as good a game as it was is due to the level of competitive play you could milk melee.



Which might I add was only after a fluke some people had noticed.

Competitive Smash didn't come into play until about halfway between Melee's release and Brawl's release.



Timbers said:


> It's former installments could be enjoyed in a casual sense or a competitive sense. It catered to the player's interests. Brawl ripped that competitive part out now and it's become entirely a party game I think. It's pretty much half of what the other two games are now. It lacks depth and insight for the players that do want to indulge in the game more.
> 
> It's a good game but it's by no means groundbreaking or amazing. The exact experience can be accomplish with playing melee in a casual light, except less fanservice, which is probably why it's a popular game because they get to play as Sonic or Snake, which has nothing to do with their appreciation for well polished fighters lol.



It is because of the competitives that had so much high standards after Melee that Brawl failed to cater to "tourneyfags". All in all, I still see Brawl be used in the competitive format as much as the casual crowd. But I have to repeat myself in saying that because of the hardcore competitive, the tourneyfags, that view Brawl as nothing but a joke to the Smash franchise, set too high standards after exploiting glitches from a buggy game to expect the next installment to play exactly the same.

Plus, all three games were basicly packaged as party games to begin with, so was this game meant to be a polished fighter? Nope.

How was Melee groundbreaking again? Last time I checked it was a party game that people had fun playing with until some nerds did something they considered cool. The game is a sequel, it had an updated roster, an updated single player mode, it was given online, (Not good online, but what can you expect from Nintendo when it comes to online play.) and hell, it was just updated. Brawl wasn't exactly finished, it could have used more time, they could've fine tuned the game. But wasn't Melee rushed, like really rushed? I've read time and time again that Melee wasn't ready but they shipped it out anyway.

Smash was popular to begin with BECAUSE of the fanservice. We don't see Mario and Kirby at each others side everyday, and we won't ever see Fox alongside Samus in any other game. Also if you want to draw straws, many people didn't want Snake or Sonic, because "they aren't Nintendo" so it isn't the third party's fault for making the game popular. It is just another game that got a sequel and it is among another of Nintendo's hit franchises.


Boy, and I had just tried an argument saying the Wii wasn't casual-only. Thing is, I like Brawl. I can play competitive, I just don't let myself be ruled by it. I went through a phase where I was very much like a tourneyfag, until I got the crap handed to me by my friends. And I play for fun now. Brawl isn't the prefect game, but until we get a Smash that can suit everyone's needs, it is at least the latest one. Personally, with the DSi coming, I can't help but think that Smash could work there. Revamp the online features a bit, offer a tournament leaderboard server for those that care and sign in, but have an online mode that everyone can enjoy. Plus, it can work not only have we had the Jump games but also Kirby SSUD, which I heard KSS's engine was what Smash was first based off of...

I'm just drifting off...


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 15, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Chemistry, you do know it's a game. I admit Brawl has its share of problems, but it is a *very good game* in its own right.



It's definitely a good game, but by no means no GotY status.



Nmaster64 said:


> Or, you know, maybe everyone likes it because it's a polished fighter with simple but somewhat deep gameplay that's easy to get into and a blast to play with friends, and with everyone's favorite characters to boot.
> 
> Maybe 99% of people don't care about the TOURNEYFAGS ZOMG-WHERES-MAH-WAVEDASH.



Yes, I agree with you entirely, but it's no where near GotY. And what's with you and the tourneyfag bashing? It's totally irrelevant to your argument and it makes you look stupid.



Timbers said:


> It's former installments could be enjoyed in a casual sense or a competitive sense. It catered to the player's interests. Brawl ripped that competitive part out now and it's become entirely a party game I think. It's pretty much half of what the other two games are now. It lacks depth and insight for the players that do want to indulge in the game more.
> 
> *It's a good game but it's by no means groundbreaking or amazing.* The exact experience can be accomplish with playing melee in a casual light, except less fanservice, which is probably why it's a popular game because they get to play as Sonic or Snake, which has nothing to do with their appreciation for well polished fighters lol.
> 
> Going to echo everyone else in saying that it boils down to fanboys voting for their starry-eyed heroes.



Nailed it.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 15, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> How was Melee groundbreaking again? Last time I checked it was a party game that people had fun playing with until some nerds did something they considered cool. The game is a sequel, it had an updated roster, an updated single player mode, it was given online, (Not good online, but what can you expect from Nintendo when it comes to online play.) and hell, it was just updated. Brawl wasn't exactly finished, it could have used more time, they could've fine tuned the game. But wasn't Melee rushed, like really rushed? I've read time and time again that Melee wasn't ready but they shipped it out anyway.
> 
> Smash was popular to begin with BECAUSE of the fanservice. We don't see Mario and Kirby at each others side everyday, and we won't ever see Fox alongside Samus in any other game...
> 
> Blah blah blah wall-o-text...



Where are you guys getting the sense that we're biased tourneyfags that hate brawl? Is that your only counter-point? You're refuting us as "tourneyfags" personally rather than at the facts, which is big fallacy. Totally irrelevant.

We're simply saying it's not GotY material. It's basically a refurbished older game, which you even said yourself. Which is why I also think MGS4 doesn't deserve it either. Not "Oh it sux cuz there's no wavedashing."


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 15, 2009)

Brawl sucks cause there's no wave dashing.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 15, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> Where are you guys getting the sense that we're biased tourneyfags that hate brawl? Is that your only counter-point? You're refuting us as "tourneyfags" personally rather than at the facts, which is big fallacy. Totally irrelevant.
> 
> We're simply saying it's not GotY material. It's basically a refurbished older game, which you even said yourself. Which is why I also think MGS4 doesn't deserve it either. Not "Oh it sux cuz there's no wavedashing."



The tone of your voice when you're typing, that's what's telling me. Or to be exact, Timbers.

"Polished Fighter"
"Brawl ripped that competitive part out now and it's become entirely a party game I think. It's pretty much half of what the other two games are now. It lacks depth and insight for the players that do want to indulge in the game more."
"The only reason smash was considered as good a game as it was is due to the level of competitive play you could milk melee."



You I have no right to call that title, since you are not arguing that side, just game of the year. I personally think The World Ends With You is a better choice for Game of the Year.



Biscuits said:


> Brawl sucks cause there's no wave dashing.



lol


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 15, 2009)

Since that post made no sense, we'll just leave it at that.

It's impossible to have a legit debate here... why do I even try


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 15, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> Since that post made no sense, we'll just leave it at that.
> 
> It's impossible to have a legit debate here... why do I even try


Put your time into wave dashing in Brawl.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 15, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Put your time into wave dashing in Brawl.



WAY AHEAD OF YOU BROSCUITS

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsUGorjo3wE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 15, 2009)

Brawl is so ass that it needs mods and cheats to play properly(Wave dash)...


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 15, 2009)

You're tellin' me!


----------



## Gamble (Jan 16, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> tl;dr



brawl wasn't given unrealistic expectations and melee wasn't made competitive through "glitches." The hitstun was there, as well as the legitimate combos, traps, and brickwalls. Even without wavedashing, you still had yourself a good make of a competitive fighter. Realistically speaking, wavedashing was just one small tool of many to help a gamer outplay and outsmart their opponent.

In retrospect brawl has none of this and has about as much depth as a kitchen sink.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Jan 16, 2009)

Timbers said:


> brawl wasn't given unrealistic expectations and melee wasn't made competitive through "glitches." The hitstun was there, as well as the legitimate combos, traps, and brickwalls. Even without wavedashing, you still had yourself a good make of a competitive fighter. Realistically speaking, wavedashing was just one small tool of many to help a gamer outplay and outsmart their opponent.
> 
> In retrospect brawl has none of this and has about as much depth as a kitchen sink.



My tl;dr version is at the bottom.

When I hear people ranting against Brawl (I am NOT saying this is what you're doing, Timbers), it strikes me that they are usually saying "I hate Brawl bevause I was really good at Melee and I'm not with Brawl because it's different." What were these people expecting? Melee with more characters? As near as I can tell, the answer to my rhetorical question is 'yes.' How boring can you get? Let's have a barely updated remake so we can still be good at it! Why change anything when we can have reheated garbage amirite?!

Brawl is simply not Melee and Sakurai never intended it to be. Some of the best Brawl-related hating that goes on is 'nobody cares what Sakurai wants.' Actually, players' Smash experiences are dictated by what Sakurai wants. Hardcore tourney players (the kind who fly off the handle when they hear the words 'casual gamer') often miss the fact that Sakurai was not trying to appease them with Brawl. He was moving the series in a slightly different direction (slowing down gameplay a bit, removing some of the tourney players' favorite techniques, etc.)...and Melee fanatics can't deal with it. They now find their beloved series survived by a game they aren't good at.

I played Melee. I enjoyed both casual and competitive play. But, if one looks past the pros' roadblock of 'IT'S NOT THE SAME GAME I REFUSE TO PLAY IT,' then it is apparent that as its own game (and not as a Melee sequel), Brawl has enough techniques/depth/FUN (which some people seem to think does not exist unless they are winning every game) to keep any gamer occupied for a long, long time.

And don't even talk to me about Fox. 


*Spoiler*: _tl;dr_ 



READ THE TEXT. :|


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 16, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Brawl sucks cause there's no wave dashing.


What exactly is Wave Dashing?


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Jan 16, 2009)

Gaiash said:


> What exactly is Wave Dashing?



Thanks whatever god(s)/God you believe in this isn't smashboards. People there seem to think that those who don't know what wavedashing is deserve to be treated like trash. 

In Melee, you could airdodge in directions. If you airdodged diagonally down and hit the gorund, you would slide (Luigi slided the longest). If you jump and airdodge like that so fast you don't even see the jump, that is a wavedash.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 16, 2009)

Gaiash said:


> What exactly is Wave Dashing?



Apparently it's what makes Melee so much better than Brawl.


----------



## Gamble (Jan 16, 2009)

UkkiThePlant said:


> /snip


I was mediocre in Melee. I did much better in Brawl against norcal and Vegas than I did in Melee.

Your reasoning is void.


Biscuits said:


> Apparently it's what makes Melee so much better than Brawl.



No, the amount of techskill in melee compared to brawl was what primarily made it a better game competitively. Added hitstun also allowed legitimate combos as well as precision, and no ledgesnap made that precision all more apparent. Pressure and momentum is non-existant in brawl. You being able to outsmart them into a trap could net you 40-50%, or the entire stock, in melee. Brawl you're lucky to take 15%, and some characters can't even capitalize on it due to low priority and the opponent's low hitstun, being able to retaliate immediately. Pretty much saying that no matter how many mistakes you make in the game, you won't get punished very hard for it, which doesn't enforce a smarter playstyle, so people stay stupid.

Wavedashing was just one of many techs in melee, and as it was universal it was recognized by all characters in the game. It wasn't anymore important than other fundamentals when looking at one specific character.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Jan 16, 2009)

Timbers said:


> I was mediocre in Melee. I did much better in Brawl against norcal and Vegas than I did in Melee.
> 
> Your reasoning is void.




My reasoning wasn't directed at you. I never said you were under the category of 'hardcore tourney player' that I was talking about.


----------



## Gamble (Jan 16, 2009)

UkkiThePlant said:


> My reasoning wasn't directed at you. I never said you were under the category of 'hardcore tourney player' that I was talking about.



I know but you also specifically quoted me so I responded like it was directed towards me. It's not hard to get good in brawl. On the contrary, a lot of people who are saying that brawl is better than melee are the ones that can't get good at melee because it takes a little (a lot) more effort to indulge in the game on a competitive level. I haven't played brawl since October and just went to a tourney last weekend and placed 5th amongst those who've been playing since release. You don't really need to put time into this game to be good at it.

People weren't looking for a melee 2.0, they were looking for a good fighter. Uncontrollable variables and no punishment/combo game is not the build of a good fighter.

It's a fine game, again, but it offers nothing that melee couldn't, and only takes away from what the competitive gamer was looking for in a game like this.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 16, 2009)

Timbers said:


> ...takes away from what the competitive gamer was looking for in a game like this.


Precisely why I love Brawl over Melee.


----------



## Gamble (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't understand that. You like the game more than melee because melee could be played competitively?? Doesn't really make sense.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 17, 2009)

It's funny how in-depth this argument between Melee and Brawl gets and how long it has been going on.

Personally I prefer Melee over Brawl, but I still play Brawl competitively. Smash only players will probably never stop arguing about Brawl and Melee. 

Anyways.....Street Fighter > Smash series, enough said.


----------



## Gamble (Jan 17, 2009)

the likes of SF and GG I never took to a level that I did smash, but they are both pretty amazing.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh Timbers...Timbers, why you never did is beyond me.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 17, 2009)

Timbers said:


> I don't understand that. You like the game more than melee because melee could be played competitively?? Doesn't really make sense.



Because it pisses off the tourneyfags.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Jan 17, 2009)

Nmaster64 said:


> Because it pisses off the tourneyfags.



Captain Falcon approves your post.

Speaking of him, I always play with him against tourneytards so they get really angry when I win. 

EDIT:



			
				Timbers said:
			
		

> People weren't looking for a melee 2.0, they were looking for a good fighter. Uncontrollable variables and no punishment/combo game is not the build of a good fighter.



That's just it though. The SSB series are not fighting games. They're  party games. Remember what Sakurai (the man who invented the series) said: "I think it's because [Melee] isn't a fighting game at all. It's more like a sports game where you use your opponents as the ball."

Don't try to say Sakurai is mistaken about his own games.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 17, 2009)

There's so much hate for tournament players in this thread right now.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 17, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> There's so much hate for tournament players in this thread right now.



Because Smash is the Mario Kart of fighters.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 17, 2009)

Well that's a given, but still.


----------



## Gamble (Jan 17, 2009)

UkkiThePlant said:


> That's just it though. The SSB series are not fighting games. They're  party games. Remember what Sakurai (the man who invented the series) said: "I think it's because [Melee] isn't a fighting game at all. It's more like a sports game where you use your opponents as the ball."



I'm not showing discredit to what Smash was intentionally created for, but the fact remains that Melee was versatile in a sense that you could still keep it a party game, while also creating a competitive scene with said game. Ridding one element from a game (Brawl) does not make it better than it's previous installments, when absolutely nothing changes in a casual sense. I think the only thing that really can be commented on in this sense is the lack of opportunity for gimps (much smaller blastzones, low hitstun, and better recoveries=people can enjoy their stocks longer), as beamswords and all those other items won't kill you at 20% with retarded knockback. Everything else is really the same, in the eyes of a casual gamer. It pretty much can be called melee 2.0 when you're not looking at it in a competitive manner.

Smash64 to Melee at least had notable differences, with large revisions to nearly every character, many new combos for each character, severe revamp of the physics engine, and the C-stick created a lot of new potential. 

Also yeah I don't think people get mad over brawl. If they don't like it they just say whatever and go play melee.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Jan 17, 2009)

Timbers said:


> Also yeah I don't think people get mad over brawl. If they don't like it they just say whatever and go play melee.



Read any Brawl-related thread on smashboards by anyone who played Melee competitively. They absolutely loath it.

And not to sound like a stalker, Nin, but are you ever going to re-add me? I saw you online today but you didn't join/host.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 17, 2009)

I was just sitting on spectate while I did other things, I actually haven't played Smash at all today. I'll re-add you soon enough, I'm just a slacker.

Not all competitive Melee players loathe Brawl. Few examples of players that don't....Azen, M2K, Bum, Ambrose, Myself. 

I prefer Melee over Brawl but I still have fun playing Brawl competitively. But Melee has been around for 7 years, I decided to move on to other games competitive scene. 

The thing is most Smash players only play one game competitively, Smash of course. I find just playing one game in the competitive scene gets very boring rather fast.


----------



## Gamble (Jan 17, 2009)

I definitely don't hate brawl, the only reason i started posting cause people were like "yer thats most def a game of the year." 

which isn't true. a sequel with no real addons to the franchise, and cutting down your fanbase demographic...isn't really a good build for any game.

It'd be like taking an RPG and removing nearly every element (sidequests, imba equips, dungeon bosses, etc) because it didn't directly relate to the main purpose of the game; the storyline. 

and it is kind of hard to take a game like Melee and be able to just drop the game for another fighter, and then several months later come back to melee. You lose a lot of muscle memory lol, and I don't think a lot of people have that much time to balance two techheavy fighters competitively. Just from my PoV, as I barely had time for melee as a high school student, I can't imagine how people with fulltime jobs could balance competitive play in multiple games. For the people that can, more power to them, but it's not really Smash exclusive.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't have a great deal of spare time but I don't have trouble balancing games. That said there are even some people who spend countless hours on Melee and still don't produce like they should. Majority of it is most Smash players got into a groove with Smash's play-style and traditional fighters just don't do it for them. I also think the learning curve for Smash is easier than most other games, which helps keeps a lot of players loyal.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Jan 17, 2009)

Smash has always been easy to learn, but not to master. Just as with Melee, Brawl takes practice to become excellent, and it is still a challenge. That challenge is why many people play it, even if they don't think it measures up to Melee. As for me, I play it because it is a fun, versatile party game that is at it's best with no strict rules whatsoever.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 17, 2009)

At the same time, we could also say:



> lol tourneyfags


----------



## Gamble (Jan 17, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> I don't have a great deal of spare time but I don't have trouble balancing games. That said there are even some people who spend countless hours on Melee and still don't produce like they should. Majority of it is most Smash players got into a groove with Smash's play-style and traditional fighters just don't do it for them. I also think the learning curve for Smash is easier than most other games, which helps keeps a lot of players loyal.



I agree that smash is much easier to just pick up and get use to, as your combos generally come from the basic moveset, instead of having some amazingly long button inputs to execute one combo like SC. Melee still had a lot of depth, but you were conditioned easily into smash, you had a general idea of what the hell you gotta do before you moved on in the game. 

I agree that Smash also has a very unique engine to "traditional" fighters, which is probably appealing in the sense that it's unique.

I think it's the scene is what keeps people loyal though. Smash's scene is/was really large, and I think most people would rather chill with a large community than a smaller one.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 18, 2009)

Pretty much yeah we agree on all aspects. Melee had a ton of depth in the end, maybe the same thing will happen for Brawl....who knows.


----------



## sanji's left eye (Jan 18, 2009)

hate to spam but their is a site brawlfriendcodes.com that im a part of. there are many good brawlers there myself being 1 of them. you guys should check it out.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Jan 30, 2009)

sanji's left eye said:


> hate to spam but their is a site brawlfriendcodes.com that im a part of. there are many good brawlers there myself being 1 of them. you guys should check it out.



No posts in...12 days XD

*Bump

Maybe people will use it again now. Or maybe not.
--
Does anybody else main CF?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 1, 2009)

I main Kirby, Mario, and Sonic.


----------



## Masashi Kishimoto (Feb 3, 2009)

i really need some friends, pelase guys add me my code is 5241 6984 1737


----------



## MueTai (Feb 4, 2009)

Man I've added a fair amount of people from this thread and not once have I seen someone online. Hell, half of them never accepted.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 4, 2009)

I never got said request.^



			
				Ukki said:
			
		

> No posts in...12 days XD
> 
> *Bump
> 
> ...



Well, I have gotten past the stage of decent with many of the other brawl characters. 

Fox still remains my main but Snake, CF, Pit, and Sonic come close.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 4, 2009)

Masashi Kishimoto said:


> i really need some friends, pelase guys add me my code is 5241 6984 1737



I can play you whenever I have some free time. My code is in my sig. Will add you later.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Feb 21, 2009)

Shion, did you ever add me? It's okay if you decided not to; I'm just wondering.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 7, 2009)

Anyone still play this game? I was thinking of hopping on tonight, first time in about 8 months.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 7, 2009)

I may play with you Sonikku, depends if Halo is racing me in MKW tonight or not.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 7, 2009)

Fuck it, can't.
Just tried to connect to wi-fi and
it's not letting me for some reason. *Confused face*


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh, I was about to say I can play for a bit before I race but if you can't get online then nevermind. 

Maybe your internet is acting retarded like mine just was. Every single time it rains a lot here Rogers Internet fails hard.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 8, 2009)

Yea, tell me about it.


----------



## MueTai (Mar 9, 2009)

It's been months since I played brawl on wi-fi, and so I enter a random free-for-all battle and end up getting ganged up on by 3 people.  1 of them would always go for the items while the other 2 attacked me exclusively, and if it came to sudden death they'd all just jump off the edges.  Gotta love it.

I have some of you on my friends list (I'm PJ2) but I have literally _never_ seen anyone online.  Here's my FC for those of you who play : 0473-9143-6431.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm in the mood for a few matches sometime. I think I should have you added.


----------



## MueTai (Mar 14, 2009)

I've been playing with DDD lately.  I hated him when I started but I've found him to be really fun to play with.  The only problem is that it's hard to chaingrab in a 4 player ffa brawl, but I love it when I ninja a fsmash and get a low % kill (or 3).


----------



## Aeon (Mar 18, 2009)

Anyone watch this series? It has three episodes so far and it's pretty funny.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 19, 2009)

_Damn the Nintendo heads are fucking retarded 

This game would be infinite times better with wiispeak  
_


----------



## Shirker (Mar 19, 2009)

You mean you can't apply it? Crap I thought it worked for everything.

Anyway, Brawl would be a infinite times better if they did a _plethora_ of crap differently with the online.


----------



## MueTai (Mar 20, 2009)

True.  My internet was down yesterday so I played a FFA with 3 level 9s instead, and I got my ass kicked the first few games.  Playing on wifi with the lag screwed with my timing.  It's more like a guessing game than reactions.


----------



## Nightmare (Mar 20, 2009)

Shirker said:


> You mean you can't apply it? Crap I thought it worked for everything.
> 
> Anyway, Brawl would be a infinite times better if they did a _plethora_ of crap differently with the online.


_As far as I know 

Wiispeak only works with a few games  

And yeah the online is awful  

They should have tried to integrate Medal of Honors online to brawl 

It would have been near flawless  
_


----------



## Stroev (Mar 20, 2009)

Just figured out I am god with Falcon in Melee but suck in Brawl. The gameplay engine is... different. Also, nerfs.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 1, 2009)

Brawl is getting DLC apparently...gore dlc of all things .


----------



## Masurao (Apr 1, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Brawl is getting DLC apparently...gore dlc of all things .



I smell an April fools.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 1, 2009)

April 1, 2009


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 1, 2009)

Sakurai pwns your face, him and Nomura stand in heaven.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Apr 8, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Sakurai pwns your face, him and Nomura stand in heaven.



*Looks at tier list*
*Sees MetaKnight atop heavens*
MetaKnight = Kirby character = Sakurai

Anyone up for some friendlies? I'm on right now and will be for a while.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 8, 2009)

Meta Knight is my main.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Apr 9, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Meta Knight is my main.



There go any chances of my using Falcon against you.


----------



## Kai (Jul 28, 2009)

LoL Brawl. Literally left in the dust.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 28, 2009)

Actually, I still play casually offline with friends alot.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 28, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Actually, I still play casually offline with friends alot.



Same.

Nothing else.


----------



## Harmonie (Jul 28, 2009)

Kai said:


> LoL Brawl. Literally left in the dust.



Yup. Haven't played it in forever. lol


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 28, 2009)

It's always in my wii. I play it very often. Usually training.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 29, 2009)

I still play it occasionally. Not as much as I'd like to though.


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 29, 2009)

Y'all gotta get in on this action:


----------



## Beastly (Jul 29, 2009)

I sill play SSBB at parties and at friend's houses.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 29, 2009)

Nmaster64 said:


> Y'all gotta get in on this action:


----------



## Beastly (Jul 29, 2009)

Beating adventure mode on the hardest difficulty is practucally impossible for me.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 29, 2009)

So does anyone here main as Sheik?


----------



## Beastly (Jul 29, 2009)

I was pretty good as shiel in melee, but i suck as her in brawl.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 29, 2009)

Sorairo Warai said:


> So does anyone here main as Sheik?



Sheik is one of my secondaries, I suppose.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 29, 2009)

Lol.... Shiek.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 30, 2009)

yeah, why does Zelda need Link's protection when she has proven herself as a fighter in super smash bros?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 30, 2009)

Nmaster64 said:


> Y'all gotta get in on this action:


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 30, 2009)

lol metaknight. Metaknight sucks against me everytime because when they try to kill me ( its always a 4 player match) I smack their asses down with Ike ( they normally are flying back as they try to recover).

Metaknight is supposedly God, but it takes lots of skill to use him properly. sadly, a lot of people think they can just use metaknight for 10 minutes and automatically own. Ike also has a very easy superarmor .


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 30, 2009)

The thing about Ike though is he leaves lots of openings after attacking.


----------



## TheoDerek (Jul 30, 2009)

Meta does not take a lot of skill to abuse.  Imo he is actually one of the easier characters to play.

And does anyone here play Brawl+?

It's a hack of Brawl loaded through gecko os that gives attacks more hitstun(combos), increased the gravity, lowered the aerial lag on all characters by at least 50%, removed tripping, and removed stale move negation.  There were also specific character balances put in as well.

I've been playing it for about a month now and I love it.  It reminds me a lot of Melee.

EDIT:  Here's a link to site if anyone is interested.

post-timeskip clothing


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 31, 2009)

Metaknight is for noobs only. 

Real pro's use mid tiers and destroy the high tiers.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 31, 2009)

My favorite is pit. but he takes a lot of skill to use right. other-wise, he sucks.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 24, 2009)

Lol this place went to hell.


----------



## Frieza (Oct 24, 2009)

That is because although no one wants to admit it. SSBM was better than than SSBB. No Mewtwo.. that is bullshit.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 25, 2009)

You have Lucario, why do you complain?

He has practically the exact same moveset...


----------



## Bossman (Oct 25, 2009)

brawl seems a bit easier to play than melee. i like em both equally though, still play em both. i miss mewtwo in but brawl has much better characters. i like fighting in melee better but brawl has more extras that compensate.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 25, 2009)

Even though Ike is my main in brawl i really miss roy

If only the fanboys didn't cry when brawl got pushed back 

the game could have been so much better


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 25, 2009)

The characters were already done at that time...

Maybe a few other additions could've been added, but no other characters.


----------



## Bobby Emerald (Nov 8, 2009)

Anyone here main Fox or Falco?
I main Meta Knight, I have problems against those two...and Olimar(sometimes), but that's it.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 9, 2009)

Sounds like you have a...

*puts on sunglasses*

...furry predicament. 





YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Nov 9, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> You have Lucario, why do you complain?
> 
> He has practically the exact same moveset...



they have like two moves that are somewhat similar


----------



## Judas (Nov 9, 2009)

I know people think he's annoying, but I main Pit.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 9, 2009)

Bobby Emerald said:


> Anyone here main Fox or Falco?
> I main Meta Knight, I have problems against those two...and Olimar(sometimes), but that's it.



I main Fox.

Unless you ready to go to school, you do NOT want to play me, boy.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 9, 2009)

I use Kirby, Sonic, and Mario.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 9, 2009)

I use Ike,Marth,Falcon.......sonic


----------



## Kyosythe (Mar 9, 2010)

I main Marth. He's still pretty solid overall. You can still Ken Combo with him to some extent.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 9, 2010)

To some extent. ^


----------



## Kai (Nov 13, 2010)

Ah, my thread. Been too long. How many people still play Brawl _let alone_ online anymore? 

If Brawl+ took the gaming community by storm I would most likely join in the sensation too. Too bad no efforts have been done to make this game more lively. :sanji


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 13, 2010)

well i just got it back from a friend who borrowed it for 6 months so im rusty, but yes, i started playing it again about a week ago, i main toon link. hbu?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 14, 2010)

I take it I'm the only one who still plays it without any mods then, and plays it often.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 14, 2010)

no, i playin it now often, and without mods, you wanna brawl man?


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 14, 2010)

Brawl+ is for losers. 

Balanced Brawl is where it's at.


----------



## Phunin (Nov 14, 2010)

Ack, loved Brawl when it was first released, but I quickly got bored of it. I missed using Sonic to speed blitz kids online though, lolol.


----------

